# Sticky  HR54/C61K Discussion



## jclangston

I didn't see where anyone had started a thread about the combinations of these two units. I thought it might be a good idea to start a thread where people can discuss issues, likes, and dislikes about this setup. I have had my setup long enough to notice a few issues. The most noticeable is when trying to access recordings from the client, actions inside the list of recordings tends to be slow at times and sometimes unresponsive. Meaning I click select on a show and nothing happens for up to a minute. The other thing I have noticed, and this is relatively minor is something I mentioned in another thread. The on screen graphics on the client arent quite as crisp and detailed as when viewing directly on the Genie. I have the resolution on the client all the way up as well. 

My current firmware on the client I think is ox859. I think it starts with ox but I'm positive the last 3 numbers are 859.


----------



## NR4P

I have this combo. It's slow at times to connect to 4K but maybe 3 seconds? Nothing like you mention

I would reboot both the HR54 and C61K and let it settle for 24 hours and see if it speeds up.


----------



## P Smith

only two variants exist: the pair and hr54+RVU


----------



## jclangston

One other thing I forgot to mention. If you have the client running through a surround sound setup anytime you go to a channel that is being broadcast in Stereo and not Dolby the client ouputs the audio in ProLogic instead of Stereo.


----------



## Garyunc

I just upgraded to the Genie 54 from Genie 34 to get the 4k client. I had an off air tuner AM21 connected to the 34 with no issues but the 54 will not add the off air channels. I get to 66% on advanced scheduler build after it does the local scan and the screen freezes. I have to reboot and then I have no off air channels. ATT is telling me the Genie 54 does not suppport the AM 21 module. Is that true? If not true how do I get by this issue?


----------



## texasbrit

DirecTV does not support the AM21 any longer, but it's not true the AM21 does not work with the HR54. Mine works fine.There are a few posts from people who have had the same problem you are seeing, but found it seemed to be caused by a single OTA station overloading or in some way screwing up the station guide build process. They have found ways to get around the issue. Where are you located, maybe I can find a thread for someone in your DMA who has solved the problem.


----------



## sangs

There's not much of delay using the C61K for us. Maybe a second or two, certainly not a minute. Something's weird there. We do experience the "less crisp" text and graphics on the C61K menus and guide though. Doesn't bother me too much, but it's noticeable. And can I just say that the 4K programming we've been watching - from The Masters, to the nature shows, to the other programs being shown on 104 - has been outstanding. Looking forward to watching some MLB this Friday on the LIVE 4K channel, Channel 106. :up:


----------



## jclangston

sangs said:


> There's not much of delay using the C61K for us. Maybe a second or two, certainly not a minute. Something's weird there. We do experience the "less crisp" text and graphics on the C61K menus and guide though. Doesn't bother me too much, but it's noticeable. And can I just say that the 4K programming we've been watching - from The Masters, to the nature shows, to the other programs being shown on 104 - has been outstanding. Looking forward to watching some MLB this Friday on the LIVE 4K channel, Channel 106. :up:


Yes looking forward to MLB tonight on 106.

It does seem strange to me that the C61K can output a 4K video signal but the quality of the guide and text is degraded from what we see on the HR54. Does anyone know why its this way? Would a software/firmware update improve things?


----------



## slice1900

jclangston said:


> Yes looking forward to MLB tonight on 106.
> 
> It does seem strange to me that the C61K can output a 4K video signal but the quality of the guide and text is degraded from what we see on the HR54. Does anyone know why its this way? Would a software/firmware update improve things?


What does the guide look like on the C61K or earlier clients when you are viewing an HD channel? Is it the same as on the Genie or is it similarly degraded?


----------



## P Smith

just post two pictures - one do show EPG on TV connected to HR54 and other to C61k


----------



## jclangston

slice1900 said:


> What does the guide look like on the C61K or earlier clients when you are viewing an HD channel? Is it the same as on the Genie or is it similarly degraded?


I haven't ever had a client before this. Before I upgraded I had an HR44 connected to my 4K tv. Now the HR54 is in a bedroom and the c61K is obviously hooked to the 4K tv. The first time I pressed the guide button on the c61K after the install I noticed there was a difference between the HR44 and the new client. The best way I can describe it is, turn the resolution down to 480i on any of your receivers and press guide. You will notice the text is slightly fuzzy and doesn't have clean sharp crisp edges. Just to be clear this is only when inside the guide or menus, HD and 4K video quality is as expected.


----------



## P Smith

why not post pictures ? wording is not the best way to explain your concern


----------



## jamorris

Has anyone had issues with the C61 going blank on video? If turn off the C61 and back on, the video returns. If I remember correctly, the audio is not affected. Any ideas?

Thanks,
James


----------



## P Smith

I would check HDMI cables: how well sitting in sockets, try to replace it ...


----------



## jamorris

Today, I noticed that the C61 lost connection to the server twice today. The last time I ended up resetting the HR 54 also to get them reconnected.


----------



## P Smith

jamorris said:


> Today, I noticed that the C61 lost connection to the server twice today. The last time I ended up resetting the HR 54 also to get them reconnected.


prty miniscule description to follow ... what exactly connection between hr54 and c61k you have ?


----------



## bobnielsen

Yesterday I was watching some recorded content and when it finished I switched to a live broadcast. The picture became quite distorted and if I went to the guide everything was quite illegible. Rebooting my C61K fixed it,

Also, since the 0x854 update to the C61K, I occasionally get stuttering in the audio (it sounds like streaming audio without enough bandwidth), It is pretty rare, which makes troubleshooting difficult. It seems to happen more frequently during commercial breaks and I don't experience this with the HR54 itself.


----------



## I WANT MORE

Hallelujah. They fixed the native issues with the most recent software download .


----------



## johnnytex

Are any of you seeing any lip sync problems on the 4K channel 104.

It seems to come and go.


----------



## alex15301

Garyunc said:


> I just upgraded to the Genie 54 from Genie 34 to get the 4k client. I had an off air tuner AM21 connected to the 34 with no issues but the 54 will not add the off air channels. I get to 66% on advanced scheduler build after it does the local scan and the screen freezes. I have to reboot and then I have no off air channels. ATT is telling me the Genie 54 does not suppport the AM 21 module. Is that true? If not true how do I get by this issue?


Mine works fine, no issues. It did take a really long time for my antenna setup to go thru, though. I actually after 20 minutes rebooted my HR54 because I thought it was "stuck" in the finding local channels mode. Try that, but give it 20 minutes at least to try to complete by itself. Once rebooted, the local channels were there.


----------



## CASdown

I just noticed that directv upgraded my receiver to the Genie hr44 from the Genie hr 34 without my knowledge which I guess is a good thing.By the way, is it possible for them to upgrade the receiver without coming to the site? I would have thought they would have needed to come to my home to so. But now I have the genie hr44. I recently had to buy a new TV and I settled on a Samsung 4K TV. My question is how much deterioration in quality will I have by using the genie HR44 with my 4k TV? Better yet, can I use the Genie HR44 with my 4k TV? I know directv is pushing the genie HR54 to be used with 4k TV, but i just can't justify upgrading my programming when directv only have 3 or 4 4k channels right now. I don't think it is worth the cost of upgrading my programming.


----------



## P Smith

look at the thread and read again from beginning ...

you'll need c61k then buy 4K VODs - enjoy UHD on your setup !


----------



## CASdown

Sorry ask this question in the wrong topic section..my apology new member mistake


----------



## carl6

The HR34 and the HR44 are different physical pieces of equipment. DirecTV could not have upgraded your account without physically replacing one with the other. You can identify what Genie receiver you have by pressing MENU -> Settings -> Settings, and looking at the screen. It will show you the receiver model number, the receiver ID number, the access card number, and the current software version.

What it shows on your account status on line should correctly reflect what you physically have. If it doesn't, you can call a CSR and work to get it corrected.


----------



## coota

I have a new 4K LG65UH8500 tv, do I need the C61 client in addition to the HR54 DVR?


----------



## P Smith

coota said:


> I have a new 4K LG65UH8500 tv, do I need the C61 client in addition to the HR54 DVR?


did you check the model on DTV web site ?


----------



## coota

I guess I will have to call DTV, it does not have the 2016 LG models listed yet.


----------



## alnielsen

coota said:


> I guess I will have to call DTV, it does not have the 2016 LG models listed yet.


In the TV apps, does it have RVU listed? Is there anything in the owners manual about RVU?


----------



## peds48

LG TVs must download an app from the app store. 


Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk


----------



## pitt1717

anyone have stuttering on this pair? i seem to get it quite often and its weird that it mostly occurs during commercials


----------



## trh

pitt1717 said:


> anyone have stuttering on this pair? i seem to get it quite often and its weird that it mostly occurs during commercials


You might want to read this thread: http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/221877-c61k-stuttering/?p=3424239*"C61K Stuttering"*


----------



## jdgohus

alnielsen said:


> In the TV apps, does it have RVU listed? Is there anything in the owners manual about RVU?


I also purchased a new 2016 Samsung UN65KS9000 and it does have the RVU as a source but when switching to it it tells me "Sorry for the inconvenience. This cool new feature will be available soon." I've got the DECA connected to the TV that I used with my prior Samsung 4K TV that did work with RVU with no problems. Does any body else that has a 2016 Samsung TV working with RVU? I've been waiting for a possible firmware update from Samsung to see if that resolves the issue.


----------



## peds48

jdgohus said:


> I also purchased a new 2016 Samsung UN65KS9000 and it does have the RVU as a source but when switching to it it tells me "Sorry for the inconvenience. This cool new feature will be available soon." I've got the DECA connected to the TV that I used with my prior Samsung 4K TV that did work with RVU with no problems. Does any body else that has a 2016 Samsung TV working with RVU? I've been waiting for a possible firmware update from Samsung to see if that resolves the issue.


correct, those TVs are not yet ready for RVU. They need a FW update from Samsung. Nothing DirecTV can do.

Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk


----------



## jonescrusher

Ready to get a 4K upgrade and have 2 Samsung TVs that are RVU capable. Are their any advantages/disadvantages between utilizing RVU vs C61K?


----------



## P Smith

jonescrusher said:


> Ready to get a 4K upgrade and have 2 Samsung TVs that are RVU capable. Are their any advantages/disadvantages between utilizing RVU vs C61K?


a few people posted their experience, search here and at avsforum


----------



## Beerstalker

jonescrusher said:


> Ready to get a 4K upgrade and have 2 Samsung TVs that are RVU capable. Are their any advantages/disadvantages between utilizing RVU vs C61K?


Advantages would be less wiring, clutter, and power consumption.

Disadvantages would be no 3D, need to buy a DirecTV peanut remote or learn how the Samsung remote works with DirecTV functions.

Depending on what TV and what Genie you have serving it you may have issues with speed/responsiveness. Some people complain about RVU TVs being too slow, while others say they are better responding than their mini-clients. It seems to very based on the TV and the server used. HR34 with RVU TVs is pretty much a bad idea, but the HR44 and HR54 can work pretty well.


----------



## CraigerM

Could having a quad core processor in the RVU 4k TV's help with responsiveness? Does the guide still look washed out on the 4k sets? Maybe the next clients in the next system will also be faster with faster chips in the server and clients?


----------



## Beerstalker

Yes, the speed and memory of the processors in the TV help with responsiveness. The other big factor is the quality of your home network, both DECA and ethernet router/switches (your actual internet service speed has no effect though). I have read that people with quad core processors in their TVs, and a well planned out/maintained gigabit home ethernet network say the RVU TVs perform better than the genie mini clients from DirecTV. These results can vary wildly though and you should read through threads on them if you are thinking about doing this.


----------



## riccoar

I have the new 4K service for Direct. If I connect directly from the C61 to my TV I get 2160. Once I ARC from my Sony STR-DH750 (4K) to the TV it will not recognize the 4K service. TV is Vizio M55 4K UHD. HDMI cables are all 28AWG Ethernet RedMere


----------



## peds48

riccoar said:


> I have the new 4K service for Direct. If I connect directly from the C61 to my TV I get 2160. Once I ARC from my Sony STR-DH750 (4K) to the TV it will not recognize the 4K service. TV is Vizio M55 4K UHD. HDMI cables are all 28AWG Ethernet RedMere


Some TVs don't support 4K @ 60Hz on the ARC output. Check your TV manual for details.

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## riccoar

The ARC is a different HDMI output. The DIRECT guy moved it to the 4K @ 60Hz port on setup. It still ARC's from there. If I hook from DTV box directly to that 60Hz port, it works on displaying 2160. Once I put it back from DTV box, to stereo receiver, and back out to TV, it will only display 1080. I've noticed the cables I use are CL2 so I've ordered a CL3 to try and see if it helps at all.


----------



## inkahauts

Are different ports 4K not 4K on the Sony receiver?


----------



## riccoar

inkahauts said:


> Are different ports 4K not 4K on the Sony receiver?


No it just has 4 HDMI ports for devices and then one port out for ARC. The Sony STRDH750 receiver has 4K pass through


----------



## P Smith

riccoar said:


> No it just has 4 HDMI ports for devices and then one port out for ARC. The *Sony STRDH750 receiver* has 4K pass through


perhaps it's time for upgrade its FW


----------



## I WANT MORE

riccoar said:


> No it just has 4 HDMI ports for devices and then one port out for ARC. The Sony STRDH750 receiver has 4K pass through


If this AVR does not support HDMI 2.0 *&* HDCP 2.2 it will not "passthrough" a 4k UHD signal. 
Many AVRs incorrectly tout 4k "passthrough".


----------



## jimmie57

riccoar said:


> No it just has 4 HDMI ports for devices and then one port out for ARC. The Sony STRDH750 receiver has 4K pass through


I found this :
*IMPORTANT: This article only applies to specific products and/or operating systems. Please check the Applicable Products and Categories section at the bottom of this article before starting these steps.*
Yes, these A/V receivers support the 4K pass-through feature, however an encrypted 4K signal does not pass through when using the _STR-DH750_ or STR-DH550. These A/V receivers do not support the _HDCP_ 2.2 hardware requirement.
NOTE: Since the STRDH750 and STRHD550 4K do not output an encrypted 4K signal from an external device such as the FMPX1, FMPX10 4K Ultra HD media player, or other 4K external devices, these devices must be connected directly to the HDMI port of the 4K TV.

Link: https://us.en.kb.sony.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/75522/p/41901,43145,92877,92879/c/65,66/kw/STR-DH750%20%20hdcp


----------



## inkahauts

Well there's the issue. Need to bypass that AV receiver..


----------



## P Smith

or buy new one what does support HDCP 2.2a at least


----------



## riccoar

Guess so because the CL3 cable did not work either. Just bought that receiver maybe a year ago.


----------



## cmylxgo

I've run into a similar situation. My 4K TV does not support HDCP 2.2. So what I'm going to try is a 4K HDCP 2.2 to 1.4 Converter from my C61K box. Just ordered one off Amazon this morning. The converter is about 40 bux. I'll report back if it resolved my issues.


----------



## P Smith

we are waiting ...


----------



## peds48

cmylxgo said:


> I've run into a similar situation. My 4K TV does not support HDCP 2.2. So what I'm going to try is a 4K HDCP 2.2 to 1.4 Converter from my C61K box. Just ordered one off Amazon this morning. The converter is about 40 bux. I'll report back if it resolved my issues.


don't be surprised if

A) this adapter won't work 
B) it works now but stops working later. Down converting HDCP 2.2 to anything less is illegal and as such the HDMI key can be revoked at any time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmylxgo

peds48 said:


> don't be surprised if
> 
> A) this adapter won't work
> B) it works now but stops working later. Down converting HDCP 2.2 to anything less is illegal and as such the HDMI key can be revoked at any time.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Explain to me where you are getting this information? DCP states otherwise.

If you read the DCP document it clearly states this is acceptable to do. Check the link below and start reading at page 42. Section 2.11.1 HDCP 2 - HDCP 1.x Converters.

https://www.digital-cp.com/sites/default/files/specifications/HDCP%20on%20HDMI%20Specification%20Rev2_2_Final1.pdf


----------



## lwilli201

I had a similar problem with a Vizio TV. An inexpensive powered HDMI splitter solved the problem. It was discussed here:

http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/219212-problem-with-a-vizio-whats-new/

Hope this helps.


----------



## peds48

cmylxgo said:


> Explain to me where you are getting this information? DCP states otherwise.
> 
> If you read the DCP document it clearly states this is acceptable to do. Check the link below and start reading at page 42. Section 2.11.1 HDCP 2 - HDCP 1.x Converters.
> 
> https://www.digital-cp.com/sites/default/files/specifications/HDCP%20on%20HDMI%20Specification%20Rev2_2_Final1.pdf


that document is 4 years old.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## inkahauts

cmylxgo said:


> Explain to me where you are getting this information? DCP states otherwise.
> 
> If you read the DCP document it clearly states this is acceptable to do. Check the link below and start reading at page 42. Section 2.11.1 HDCP 2 - HDCP 1.x Converters.
> 
> https://www.digital-cp.com/sites/default/files/specifications/HDCP%20on%20HDMI%20Specification%20Rev2_2_Final1.pdf


The company selling it can say all they want. Doesn't make it accurate. It would work fine for a source that wasn't encrypted with the latest and the devices where causing the issue, but DIRECTV is encrypting the source that way, so expect it to not work right if at all or for long as was said. They wouldn't have used this standard over the old one if it was easily defeated by a device like this.

By the way, that's my interpretation of the overall idea, not how it technically works. Either way, don't expect it to work though.


----------



## slice1900

Read the part in that HDCP document about how authentication forwarding works. The repeater collects a list of everything it is connected to, and forwards that to what is connected to it - so your C61K would know it has a HDCP 1.4 TV connected to it, and should refuse to work. If it does in fact work, the repeater must be fooling the C61K somehow, but that would be a violation of HDCP licensing - eventually the repeater's key will be revoked and when that revocation is delivered via firmware update to the C61K, the C61K would refuse to talk to the repeater.

Like inkahauts said, if this worked the way you think/wish it does, there would have been no point in updating the HDCP protocol. You could convert 2.2 content to 1.4, then use the known master key hack to remove the protection from the content and make a bit for bit perfect copy of 4K Blu Ray movies. Hollywood doesn't want that, that's why HDCP was upgraded. They had an "analog hole" for HD content, which could be output using component. For 4K content they are permitting digital output only, and requiring HDCP 2.2.


----------



## cmylxgo

Ran into another undocumented fault of the DirecTV/AT&T 4K set up. I have an HR54 with two C61K-700 units. You are limited to only watching one 4K show at a time on any of your C61K clients. I tried recording a show for later playback and if the other C61K is still on the 4K channel in the other room you will not be able to watch the recorded show. I did a quick search and did not see that limitation listed, however, its possible I'm not that good at using the search function. I've got a few more 4K TVs I was considering swapping to the 4K clients but after running into this I don't want the kids hogging the 4K content. We typically would rent a movie and then watch it on multiple TVs in our house...that's not going to be possible with 4K in its current deployment  Anyone else run into this problem?


----------



## trh

I'm not sure where/if it is mentioned on DIRECTV's web site, but it has been mentioned here multiple times that you can only view one 4K show at a time.


----------



## inkahauts

That's really not much stuff out there for this to seem like a problem. I'm impressed you have found it to be!


----------



## b52pooh

From the Directv website:

Can I watch multiple 4K programs at once if I have more than one 4K TV?
 Print







Email

You can watch only one 4K channel or On Demand program at once. But don't worry, there are still ways you can enjoy 4K on more than one TV. Here are a few examples:

You can play back a program recorded from a 4K channel while recording another one.
You can also watch a recorded 4K On Demand movie on a second 4K TV at the same time.
If you're playing a recorded 4K program, whether recorded from a 4K channel or On Demand, you can simultaneously record another program from any of our 4K channels.


----------



## cmylxgo

b52pooh said:


> From the Directv website:
> 
> Can I watch multiple 4K programs at once if I have more than one 4K TV?
> Print
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Email
> 
> You can watch only one 4K channel or On Demand program at once. But don't worry, there are still ways you can enjoy 4K on more than one TV. Here are a few examples:
> 
> You can play back a program recorded from a 4K channel while recording another one.
> You can also watch a recorded 4K On Demand movie on a second 4K TV at the same time.
> If you're playing a recorded 4K program, whether recorded from a 4K channel or On Demand, you can simultaneously record another program from any of our 4K channels.


Thanks for the reply. I will contact DTV support to find out why I can't watch a recorded 4K show while the other TV is watching a live 4K feed.


----------



## inkahauts

I think that still reads only one can be watched at a time. But you can watch one whole recording another from any source. But it's a bit unclear really.


----------



## Loganfilm

Does anyone else have major intermittent trouble with the HR54 needing constant reboots followed by the need to reboot the clients? I finally figured out that the power connector they have chosen for the HR54 constantly cuts out with its less than desirable connector choice. There doesn't seem to be any way to seat the connection deep and firm enough to avoid this. Apart from attempting to secure it with tape, I have ordered a new one from Directv and I hope this solves it. Maddening.


----------



## Loganfilm

cmylxgo said:


> Thanks for the reply. I will contact DTV support to find out why I can't watch a recorded 4K show while the other TV is watching a live 4K feed.


I believe this is just a function of bandwidth needed to carry multiple streams simultaneously. The reality is that a lot of home networks could certainly manage multiple 4K streams, but only if nothing else is using it and your router and switches are all gigabit or better with no weak links.. The fact that everyone has a gaggle of smart home devices now, which are often streaming video, means that they don't likely want to risk complaints from customers who may have substandard cabling and network devices. Instead, they rely on transferring this data through the coax connection and they would have to shut down some of the recording streams and other playback just to manage more than one 4K feed in any direction if at all. They would have to be prepared to assist in completely overhauling the wiring in every home to ensure this functionality, which really isn't feasible.


----------



## P Smith

Loganfilm,
Do you know each 4K stream maxing 30 Mbps now (by occupying one tpn per one 4K channels assumption) ? And HD could max 15 Mbps, usually 12 Mbps
So, how many such channels could fit into 100 Mbps or 1Gbps network environment ?
DECA ?


----------



## peds48

Loganfilm said:


> Does anyone else have major intermittent trouble with the HR54 needing constant reboots followed by the need to reboot the clients? I finally figured out that the power connector they have chosen for the HR54 constantly cuts out with its less than desirable connector choice. There doesn't seem to be any way to seat the connection deep and firm enough to avoid this. Apart from attempting to secure it with tape, I have ordered a new one from Directv and I hope this solves it. Maddening.


there is not a wide issue with the HR44/54 power connector. If yours is giving you problems then you either have a defective Genie or defective power brick. The power conector actually sites pretty tight on the DVR. You do have to be careful not to let the power brick hang in mid air as this puts lots of stress on the connector.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Steady Teddy

Still having the same issue with the C61K ever since it was installed back in April:
I can view 4K programming on channel 104 & 106 usually without a problem. The issue is changing back to any non-4K channel. My EF9500 will display "no input signal". Powering the C61K off & on will usually get everything back to normal but maybe 5% of the time things go haywire. The LG's native resolutions goes out of whack, displaying all green. It takes several hard reboots to get things back to where they were before watching the 4K channels. The C61K is no more stable now than it was on its release day, at least for me.


----------



## P Smith

just try to reconnect HDMI cable to/from your 4K tv instead of play with power


----------



## Steady Teddy

P Smith said:


> just try to reconnect HDMI cable to/from your 4K tv instead of play with power


My TV is mounted on the wall. That would be a major hassle.

Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## snookuda

I just got new DTV hardware installed. The new HR54 and C61k.
The issue I have on my 4k tv with the C61k is: 
It takes a while to change the channel or go to tv guide.
I had the HR44 before and mini before and I could change the channels pretty quickly. 
I also have the blurry tv guide menus, but that's on a big deal, but taking a few seconds to change the channel really sucks.
Any ideas, I just got the new hardware 2 days ago.


----------



## NR4P

Turn Native off. And select only 1080i, 1080p and 4k resolutions. Also give the HR54 48 hours from install to get through all the background downloads and housekeeping.


----------



## snookuda

NR4P or anyone else,
Thanks for the reply NR4P. I have native turned off. And its been 3 days since install. I still have a 4 to 5 second delay in switching channels or going to guide. The C61k-700 has client software: 0x8b6 and the HR54-700 has software 0xc45. Any other suggestions on why I have such a delay on changing channels or going to guide on the C61k tv? The TV is a Samsung KS8000.


----------



## snookuda

Has anybody with the HR54 and C61k client had any luck with speeding up the interface? It takes over 5 seconds to change the channel. I have restarted all hardware.


----------



## P Smith

snookuda said:


> Has anybody with the HR54 and C61k client had any luck with speeding up the interface? It takes over 5 seconds to change the channel. I have restarted all hardware.


did you try to switch from DECA path between HR54 and C61K to pure 1Gbps network (switch and cabling)


----------



## snookuda

P Smith,

Im not really sure what you mean, but would like to try if you explain in more detail.


----------



## P Smith

please read a few threads/posts where're members share their experience running the client-server using Ethernet, not approved DTV method [DECA]


----------



## dod1450

I have a question about RAV and Hr54 remote control. I have a LG smart tv that has the latest directv RAV application. It is now a new location. My question is why my LG remote control cannot do some of the simple things like, record, list recorded items and menu sitting. Directv Customer support said only the Samsung can do this. It seems that the picture is a little better with RaV network connection then the c61k.


----------



## P Smith

dod1450 said:


> I have a question about *RAV* and Hr54 remote control. I have a LG smart tv that has the latest directv RAV application. It is now a new location. My question is why my LG remote control cannot do some of the simple things like, record, list recorded items and menu sitting. Directv Customer support said only the Samsung can do this. It seems that the picture is a little better with *RaV network* connection then the c61k.


what is it ? I'm not familiar with it ...


----------



## trh

dod1450 said:


> I have a question about RAV and Hr54 remote control. I have a LG smart tv that has the latest directv RAV application. It is now a new location. My question is why my LG remote control cannot do some of the simple things like, record, list recorded items and menu sitting. Directv Customer support said only the Samsung can do this. It seems that the picture is a little better with RaV network connection then the c61k.





P Smith said:


> what is it ? I'm not familiar with it ...


RVU maybe?


----------



## scubacop1714

I don't think this question has been posed, forgive me if it has......currently I'm running 3 HR24 from a centralized Av closet, running through an atlona 8x8 hdmi matrix. Mind you this is a 1080p matrix not 4K. I have added 3 new Sony 4K televisions to my household. All have rvu technology built in. My main stereo receiver pioneer SC95, is hdcp 2.2 and through it I'm running a 4K blu ray, and Sony 4K media player. All of my 4K televisions are hooked up to both the atlona hdmi matrix and my pioneer 4k compatible receiver. I wanted to give you the complete picture before I pose the question. I'd like to add an hr54 to my setup. I've read the 54 is not capable of putting out a 4K signal, I would need a 61 client to actually watch the 4K programming. Would I need to essentially replace a 24 for a new 54 and then add a 61 client to my av rack plugging the hdmi of the client into my 2.2 port on the sc95 receiver? My 24's work fine, I'd hate to have to go through all that for limited programming. I'm hoping the super bowl will be broadcast in 4K. Wanted to get ahead of the game in case it was possible. There's a lot to digest here, hopefully someone can weigh in, I talked a level 2 tech support at Directv and he had no idea what to say.


----------



## trh

scubacop1714 said:


> I don't think this question has been posed, forgive me if it has......currently I'm running 3 HR24 from a centralized Av closet, running through an atlona 8x8 hdmi matrix. Mind you this is a 1080p matrix not 4K. I have added 3 new Sony 4K televisions to my household. All have rvu technology built in. My main stereo receiver pioneer SC95, is hdcp 2.2 and through it I'm running a 4K blu ray, and Sony 4K media player. All of my 4K televisions are hooked up to both the atlona hdmi matrix and my pioneer 4k compatible receiver. I wanted to give you the complete picture before I pose the question. I'd like to add an hr54 to my setup. I've read the 54 is not capable of putting out a 4K signal, I would need a 61 client to actually watch the 4K programming. Would I need to essentially replace a 24 for a new 54 and then add a 61 client to my av rack plugging the hdmi of the client into my 2.2 port on the sc95 receiver? My 24's work fine, I'd hate to have to go through all that for limited programming. I'm hoping the super bowl will be broadcast in 4K. Wanted to get ahead of the game in case it was possible. There's a lot to digest here, hopefully someone can weigh in, I talked a level 2 tech support at Directv and he had no idea what to say.


If your TVs are RVU, you don't need the C61Ks, but you might want to get them just for consistency in how you watch TV. RVU or C61K will all cost you $7 per month.

You will need an HR54 (will be installed as part of your 4K upgrade), and you have to subscribe to either Premier or Ultimate package.

Also keep in mind that you can only stream 4K from the HR54 to one RVU (or C61K) at a time. You're not going to be able to watch 4K on all three TVs at the same time.

The rest of your questions about your AV closet and switches, I can't answer.


----------



## peds48

since your matrix is 1080p is a moot point to get 4K hardware. The only way you can get 4K is via RVU which you will need the HR54 but the matrix would be involved here which means you would need to find another way to use your AVR for surround sound. Perhaps HDMI ARC may work here, dunno


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scubacop1714

peds48 said:


> since your matrix is 1080p is a moot point to get 4K hardware. The only way you can get 4K is via RVU which you will need the HR54 but the matrix would be involved here which means you would need to find another way to use your AVR for surround sound. Perhaps HDMI ARC may work here, dunno
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm not using my matrix for the 4K obviously, I'm using my avr with 3 hdmi out for 4K distribution. That's my question, if the 54 doesn't actually put out a 4K video signal so it would be ok to send that into my 8x8 matrix right? And then hook up my 61 client into my avr to send out a 4K signal to the 3 - 4K television that are hooked up to regardless of the rvu, or will that cause a conflict?


----------



## scubacop1714

trh said:


> If your TVs are RVU, you don't need the C61Ks, but you might want to get them just for consistency in how you watch TV. RVU or C61K will all cost you $7 per month.
> 
> You will need an HR54 (will be installed as part of your 4K upgrade), and you have to subscribe to either Premier or Ultimate package.
> 
> Also keep in mind that you can only stream 4K from the HR54 to one RVU (or C61K) at a time. You're not going to be able to watch 4K on all three TVs at the same time.
> 
> The rest of your questions about your AV closet and switches, I can't answer.


My concern is the 4K distribution. If I just plug the 61 client into my avr because the 4K televisions are all hooked up to that, so theoretically if I have a game on it 4K all those televisions could watch it bypassing the rvu to avoid only one television being able to watch the 4K broadcast. Because the 61 client is streaming the signal


----------



## scubacop1714

I guess will this plan work is my concern. I've used only the legacy equipment, this new setup and the rvu technology is new to me


----------



## P Smith

it would be better to us - to read your posts - if you will use common names and notation ,like *RVU*, *C61K*,*HR54*, not your ambiguous way to mentioning such devices and protocols


----------



## inkahauts

scubacop1714 said:


> I don't think this question has been posed, forgive me if it has......currently I'm running 3 HR24 from a centralized Av closet, running through an atlona 8x8 hdmi matrix. Mind you this is a 1080p matrix not 4K. I have added 3 new Sony 4K televisions to my household. All have rvu technology built in. My main stereo receiver pioneer SC95, is hdcp 2.2 and through it I'm running a 4K blu ray, and Sony 4K media player. All of my 4K televisions are hooked up to both the atlona hdmi matrix and my pioneer 4k compatible receiver. I wanted to give you the complete picture before I pose the question. I'd like to add an hr54 to my setup. I've read the 54 is not capable of putting out a 4K signal, I would need a 61 client to actually watch the 4K programming. Would I need to essentially replace a 24 for a new 54 and then add a 61 client to my av rack plugging the hdmi of the client into my 2.2 port on the sc95 receiver? My 24's work fine, I'd hate to have to go through all that for limited programming. I'm hoping the super bowl will be broadcast in 4K. Wanted to get ahead of the game in case it was possible. There's a lot to digest here, hopefully someone can weigh in, I talked a level 2 tech support at Directv and he had no idea what to say.


Honestly I'd sit right for the moment at least. I suspect the super bowl won't be in 4K this year... I think we will hear about a lot of 4K stuff at ces in a month and a half...


----------



## scubacop1714

inkahauts said:


> Honestly I'd sit right for the moment at least. I suspect the super bowl won't be in 4K this year... I think we will hear about a lot of 4K stuff at ces in a month and a half...


Sounds good. Thank you for the insight.


----------



## scubacop1714

P Smith said:


> it would be better to us - to read your posts - if you will use common names and notation ,like *RVU*, *C61K*,*HR54*, not your ambiguous way to mentioning such devices and protocols


Sorry. I thought my "shorthand" would be easy to follow.


----------



## peds48

scubacop1714 said:


> I'm not using my matrix for the 4K obviously, I'm using my avr with 3 hdmi out for 4K distribution. That's my question, if the 54 doesn't actually put out a 4K video signal so it would be ok to send that into my 8x8 matrix right? And then hook up my 61 client into my avr to send out a 4K signal to the 3 - 4K television that are hooked up to regardless of the rvu, or will that cause a conflict?


so your AVR has multiple inputs (this is common) but it has at least 3 outputs all supporting 4K? (this is not common).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scubacop1714

peds48 said:


> so your AVR has multiple inputs (this is common) but it has at least 3 outputs all supporting 4K? (this is not common).
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup, Pioneer SC95. All 3 tested and can distribute 4K simultaneously.


----------



## latinosat

direct tv send me an upgrade hr44 and a mini genie.my old boxes are hr34 and hr24. I need chance something on the old connection? tnk!


----------



## peds48

latinosat said:


> direct tv send me an upgrade hr44 and a mini genie.my old boxes are hr34 and hr24. I need chance something on the old connection? tnk!


discard the mini genie and replace the 34 with the 44. Keep the 24 and send the mini back.

Replacing the 34 with 44 should be a stewing swap. Remove power, HDMI & satellite cable from 34 and connect the new power supply to the 44 omg with HDMI and satellite cable then call DIRECTV or log on to your online account to activate and deactivate your boxes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## latinosat

thanks. but why discard the mini genie .my hr24 working really slow lately


----------



## peds48

latinosat said:


> thanks. but why discard the mini genie .my hr24 working really slow lately


main reason is if those are the only boxes you have, a genie failure would crash the entire system. If you keep the HR24 and if one of those fails, you still have TV until a replacement arrives. Second, it gives more two extra tuners for the same monthly fee as having five.

Minis should be a stepping stone to an HDDVR, not the other way around.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## inkahauts

latinosat said:


> thanks. but why discard the mini genie .my hr24 working really slow lately


how many things do you ever record and watch at once? How many people in the house? could you easily have been recording everything on your hr34 and not recorded anything on your hr24? if so, keep the mini. If not, keep the hr24. keeping the 24 gives you seven instead of five tuners to record from at one time, and 150 series links instead of 100. Thats the only reason to keep it. Plenty of other reasons minis are better, IF you do not need the additional tuners and space and series links.


----------



## latinosat

I understand now we have 2 tvs most of the time I record 7 shows a time .and now my options only 5 right?


----------



## trh

latinosat said:


> I understand now we have 2 tvs most of the time I record 7 shows a time .and now my options only 5 right?


Yes. By giving up your HR24, you lost two tuners.


----------



## inkahauts

latinosat said:


> I understand now we have 2 tvs most of the time I record 7 shows a time .and now my options only 5 right?


Yeah if you regularly record seven then don't use the mini. Or rearrange your series links so that the cable shows pickup the second offering of the show. Really the five tuners is enough for everything on tv with the easy things repeats except for sports. If you record a lot of sports nightly that could cause an issue easily with locals.


----------



## latinosat

thanks a lot for the info


----------



## drpjr

Is there a first look for the HR54 Genie? I could only find the old one for the HR34 in Tips & Resources.


----------



## tomspeer46

Since the CE program was moved off of DBStalk, the "First Looks" aren't posted here anymore. They are Now called "Edgecutter Reviews" on another site.


----------



## tomspeer46

HR54 Edgecutter Review: http://iamanedgecutter.com/showthread.php/160-HR54-500-Edgecutter-Review?p=3016&viewfull=1#post3016


----------



## slinger45

What's the current c61 firmware?

Any time I change off from a 4K channel the client loses its handshake with my avr (Denon x1200)


----------



## MysteryMan

slinger45 said:


> What's the current c61 firmware?
> 
> Any time I change off from a 4K channel the client loses its handshake with my avr (Denon x1200)


0x08b6


----------



## rocuroniumm

I had an equipment upgrade done at my parents home for their new 4k TV. The tech called me and told me the the 4k does not work, he rarely has been successful in getting it to work. I said to install anyway. I called my parents after the install. They said 4k did not work. I asked what boxes were where. The 4k tv is connected to the HR 54, not the C61. Would just swapping the two units around fix the problem, or is there wiring issues that would prevent this? Yes, I know I should call directv and have someone go to their house to fix it. But, since everything but the 4k works, the extreme stress service calls cause my elderly parents, I do not think it is worth the disruption it would cause to their lives.


----------



## inkahauts

Who's doing the swap? You I hope? There probably isn't a separate power supply for the dish so the hr54 is likely being used as the pi. That's how it should be anyway. This means if you swap locations you would also need to swap ports on the splitter but otherwise you'd be good and it'd be easy. Assuming the splitter is easy to get to. 

And this guy hasn't been trained right if that's how he's hooking it up and then says no ones ever works. Well that's because he's not connecting the boxes right!


----------



## rocuroniumm

Thank you. LOL...yes, I would be doing the swapping....80 yr olds that aren't so good with tech, bad combo.


----------



## laramr

Anyone else having an issue with HR54 and Pandora? Internet connection is dropped when you enter and exit Pandora. Supposedly they are "working on it".


----------



## dod1450

I was watching the Rose Parade in 4k and I had noticed that the picture kept going to black. Did anyone else experience this? Also I wish Directv fixed the buffer problem.


----------



## latinosat

Hi guys I have a HR54 . And just upgrade my tv to 4k . Samsung serie 7000 this has a RVU .so I need call dtv,need different equipment to see 4k . When I put ch 104 and don't authorized.when I use my RVU a message says all clients are in use.am apologize for my English thanks

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## drpjr

inkahauts said:


> There probably isn't a separate power supply for the dish so the hr54 is likely being used as the pi. That's how it should be anyway.


This caught my eye. I recently had an HR54 installed as a replacement for a dead HR34. During the swap the tech asked if I had 4k and did I want to watch any 4k programming. I agreed and he added a C61K (and the $7 a month) to the install. I asked him if I could save the $7 and de-clutter the install with RVU. Short answer, no to savings, yes to de-clutter but he recommended not to as they have "nothing but trouble" with RVU 4k installs.

I went with the C61K. It never worked for 4k. Channel 104-5-6 not authorized at this location along with no channel 1104 and audio dropouts everywhere else using the C61K. Spent a long time on phone with second level tech. System and programming was good. One of the checks was to determine if I had an external PI. I do. After many attempts to fix I was told they know about both problems and don't know when fixes are coming so I sent it back.

My questions are: 
Could having an external PI be a possible cause of my 4k problem authorization issue? 
Could an RVU be a better solution/install for 4k?
Is using the PI in the HR54 a better set up? I would love to get rid of the external one.


----------



## peds48

drpjr said:


> My questions are:
> 
> Could having an external PI be a possible cause of my 4k problem authorization issue?
> 
> Could an RVU be a better solution/install for 4k?
> 
> Is using the PI in the HR54 a better set up? I would love to get rid of the external one.


1. No.

2. Maybe. You can easily try by "replacing a client" during the RVU TV set up.

3. It really doesn't matter. One advantage of having an external PI is that if you have multiple receivers not clients, the other receivers would continue to work even if the Genie is down. If all you have are clients then it really doesn't matter.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drpjr

peds48 said:


> 1. No.
> 
> 2. Maybe. You can easily try by "replacing a client" during the RVU TV set up.
> 
> 3. It really doesn't matter. One advantage of having an external PI is that if you have multiple receivers not clients, the other receivers would continue to work even if the Genie is down. If all you have are clients then it really doesn't matter.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, #3 is a great point as I don't have any clients and 3 other DVR's.
I will try RVU setup but "replacing a client" sort of implies I have one to replace which I don't. Isn't it just an authorization/activation?


----------



## peds48

Since you don't have any clients then you can't just replace one as you are aware. If you want to test drive your RVU TV you would need DIRECTV to activated that for you which can be a PITA. They will tell you that you need a truck roll. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## macnero

Brand new to DirecTV so please bear with me, it's been a month trying to get them to install everything correctly.

Here is my setup: _HR54 with a C61K attached to my Samsung UN65HU8550 4K UHD TV_

Here is the issue: _The 8550 TV will only receive 4K when connected to my HDMI 3 port [MHL] which appears to be the only HDMI2.2 compliant port._

Here are my questions: _Is the C61K only compatible with HDMI 2.2? Does anyone have specs and/or a compatibility chart?_​
The other 3 ports on the 8550 TV are HDMI 2.0 including the ARC port which is essential to my setup. I will be a little upset if my Samsung TV is (mostly) incompatible for 4k. Here are the specs that it supports:


----------



## slice1900

There is no such thing as HDMI 2.2. There is HDCP 2.2, and yes the C61K requires that to output 4K, and you'll find that's the case with almost anything that outputs 4K (set top box, 4K Blu Ray, streaming box, etc.) because of content providers' requirements.

If you have only one HDCP 2.2 compliant port (common in a lot of the 'early adopter' 4K TVs) and have more than one HDCP 2.2 device to connect to it, you are SOL. You bought too early without knowing all the hidden gotchas the companies trying to sell you TVs didn't advertise when they knew they were selling TVs that were not future proof. You'll need to buy something else (AVR, switcher, etc.) that has HDMI 2.0/HDCP 2.2 in and multiple HDCP 2.2 outs to connect those multiple devices to the single input on your TV that can handle it.


----------



## macnero

slice1900 said:


> There is no such thing as HDMI 2.2. There is HDCP 2.2, and yes the C61K requires that to output 4K, and you'll find that's the case with almost anything that outputs 4K (set top box, 4K Blu Ray, streaming box, etc.) because of content providers' requirements.
> 
> If you have only one HDCP 2.2 compliant port (common in a lot of the 'early adopter' 4K TVs) and have more than one HDCP 2.2 device to connect to it, you are SOL. You bought too early without knowing all the hidden gotchas the companies trying to sell you TVs didn't advertise when they knew they were selling TVs that were not future proof. You'll need to buy something else (AVR, switcher, etc.) that has HDMI 2.0/HDCP 2.2 in and multiple HDCP 2.2 outs to connect those multiple devices to the single input on your TV that can handle it.


Excellent thanks for clarifying. I was trying to future proof but there you have it. Now if I can just get DirecTV to solve the "Not authorized at this location" for the 4K channels....


----------



## jimmie57

macnero said:


> Brand new to DirecTV so please bear with me, it's been a month trying to get them to install everything correctly.
> 
> Here is my setup: _HR54 with a C61K attached to my Samsung UN65HU8550 4K UHD TV_
> 
> Here is the issue: _The 8550 TV will only receive 4K when connected to my HDMI 3 port [MHL] which appears to be the only HDMI2.2 compliant port._
> 
> Here are my questions: _Is the C61K only compatible with HDMI 2.2? Does anyone have specs and/or a compatibility chart?_​
> The other 3 ports on the 8550 TV are HDMI 2.0 including the ARC port which is essential to my setup. I will be a little upset if my Samsung TV is (mostly) incompatible for 4k. Here are the specs that it supports:
> 
> View attachment 28556


This appears to be a 2015 model. Have you set the TV to Auto Update the software / firmware ?
Most TVs the HDMI 1 is the best and default for the best connection.
Some of the higher models are configurable for the HDMI ports. Have you tried to do that ?


----------



## P Smith

slinger45 said:


> What's the current c61 firmware?
> ...


take/watch it here www redh com/dtv


----------



## P Smith

jimmie57 said:


> This appears to be a 2015 model. Have you set the TV to Auto Update the software / firmware ?
> Most TVs the HDMI 1 is the best and default for the best connection.
> Some of the higher models are *configurable for the HDMI ports*. Have you tried to do that ?


well, not for the HW parameters: *HDMI 2.0/HDCP 2.2*


----------



## jimmie57

P Smith said:


> well, not for the HW parameters: *HDMI 2.0/HDCP 2.2*


I looked it up and it is selectable from 1080 to 4k. The 2.0 to 2.2 should be correctable with the firmware update ??.


----------



## compnurd

jimmie57 said:


> I looked it up and it is selectable from 1080 to 4k. The 2.0 to 2.2 should be correctable with the firmware update ??.


That was a 2014 model. Samsung JS and JU models are 2015. And it has it right. It only has one 2.2 port. Some of the lower line 2015 models also only had one


----------



## peds48

jimmie57 said:


> I looked it up and it is selectable from 1080 to 4k. The 2.0 to 2.2 should be correctable with the firmware update ??.


No software can change the hardware. So updating the firmware is not going to get this particular set more HDCP 2.2 ports.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmie57

peds48 said:


> No software can change the hardware. So updating the firmware is not going to get this particular set more HDCP 2.2 ports.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I find it strange that all of the HDCP versions run thru the same HDMI cable and that firmware can't update the connection. A couple of years ago we were telling people to update their TV firmware to fix their incompatible HDCP problems.
In fact, my 7 year old Samsung LCD had to have that done so I could use the HDMI cable if I wanted to. It was easier just to leave mine running the Component cables at the time.


----------



## P Smith

don't mix a cryptography (by a chip) and signaling in the cable


----------



## compnurd

P Smith said:


> don't mix a cryptography (by a chip) and signaling in the cable


Yup he is mixing the cable.. and the HDCP chips on the ports


----------



## inkahauts

jimmie57 said:


> I find it strange that all of the HDCP versions run thru the same HDMI cable and that firmware can't update the connection. A couple of years ago we were telling people to update their TV firmware to fix their incompatible HDCP problems.
> In fact, my 7 year old Samsung LCD had to have that done so I could use the HDMI cable if I wanted to. It was easier just to leave mine running the Component cables at the time.


Most handshake problems can be fixed by firmware. This isn't a handshake issue....


----------



## jimmie57

P Smith said:


> don't mix a cryptography (by a chip) and signaling in the cable


Whoosh !
LOL
That is the sound that made as it went totally over my head.


----------



## slice1900

jimmie57 said:


> I find it strange that all of the HDCP versions run thru the same HDMI cable and that firmware can't update the connection. A couple of years ago we were telling people to update their TV firmware to fix their incompatible HDCP problems.
> In fact, my 7 year old Samsung LCD had to have that done so I could use the HDMI cable if I wanted to. It was easier just to leave mine running the Component cables at the time.


HDCP 2.2 uses a different encryption technology than HDCP 1.x did. It requires hardware to do it, because at the data rates HDMI is passing the CPU in a TV couldn't keep up.

Incompatible HDCP problems are a separate issue, which can be fixed in software (assuming the TV OEM cares enough about after sale support to bother...most don't give a damn once they've got your money)


----------



## jimmie57

macnero said:


> Brand new to DirecTV so please bear with me, it's been a month trying to get them to install everything correctly.
> 
> Here is my setup: _HR54 with a C61K attached to my Samsung UN65HU8550 4K UHD TV_
> 
> Here is the issue: _The 8550 TV will only receive 4K when connected to my HDMI 3 port [MHL] which appears to be the only HDMI2.2 compliant port._
> 
> Here are my questions: _Is the C61K only compatible with HDMI 2.2? Does anyone have specs and/or a compatibility chart?_​
> The other 3 ports on the 8550 TV are HDMI 2.0 including the ARC port which is essential to my setup. I will be a little upset if my Samsung TV is (mostly) incompatible for 4k. Here are the specs that it supports:
> 
> View attachment 28556


I thought I remembered that those TV were Future Proof as follows.
UHD 4K Standard Future-Ready
This Samsung Smart TV is designed to help you stay current as UHD 4K standards continue to advance. Not only does the One Connect Box update your TV with software and features, it also makes the TV compatible for all possible 4K formats. The TV's integrated One Connect port allows you to interface the optional One Connect Box to help facilitate future updates.
Have you talked to Support at Samsung ?


----------



## slice1900

jimmie57 said:


> I thought I remembered that those TV were Future Proof as follows.
> UHD 4K Standard Future-Ready
> This Samsung Smart TV is designed to help you stay current as UHD 4K standards continue to advance. Not only does the One Connect Box update your TV with software and features, it also makes the TV compatible for all possible 4K formats. The TV's integrated One Connect port allows you to interface the optional One Connect Box to help facilitate future updates.
> Have you talked to Support at Samsung ?


Even if they have one, don't those boxes cost like $400? Be a better investment to buy an AVR.


----------



## patmurphey

The SEK-3500 one connect box is worth every penny even at $399 from Amazon. It's a complete upgrade to the TV hardware, a quad processor, HDR, and all HDMI ports are compliant. Otherwise, just dump your TV.


----------



## Jodean

laramr said:


> Anyone else having an issue with HR54 and Pandora? Internet connection is dropped when you enter and exit Pandora. Supposedly they are "working on it".


Is that whats going on? I have a cx stating he has to reset his 54 all the time for pandora to work. Anyone got any news on this?


----------



## Laxguy

No idea, but I still wonder why anyone would want to run his TV (or just STB for that matter) for a streaming music service; (other than DIRECTV's own) many better ways to do so.


----------



## Laxguy

slice1900 said:


> Even if they have one, don't those boxes cost like $400? Be a better investment to buy an AVR.


The Samsung box that can be replaced- at a real cost- would seem to provide very uptodate inputs and outputs. Would a good AVR be able to replicate, say, going to HDMI 2.2 or the latest HDCP? (nomenclature is wrong, no doubt, but just a ferinstance.)


----------



## slice1900

Laxguy said:


> The Samsung box that can be replaced- at a real cost- would seem to provide very uptodate inputs and outputs. Would a good AVR be able to replicate, say, going to HDMI 2.2 or the latest HDCP? (nomenclature is wrong, no doubt, but just a ferinstance.)


An AVR can't do more than the port on the TV its output is connected to. If you connect it to a HDMI 2.0/HDCP 2.2 port, it can provide that level on all its inputs. Sure, if your TV is upgradeable you can get the same thing, but AVRs tend to have a longer useful life than a LCD/LED TV (large OLEDs haven't been around long enough to get a good idea of how long they last) so you can probably use that AVR with your next TV, or sell it if you decide you don't need it on your next TV.


----------



## peds48

slice1900 said:


> An AVR can't do more than the port on the TV its output is connected to. .


but with the one connect box the ports can be upgraded by getting a new one connect box. Although they tend to be quite expensive.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Laxguy

Yes, not cheap, and would seem to do rather different things.


----------



## CraigerM

It looks like my 1080p is about to go out and I am going to get a 4k TV but I hope it lasts until the CES 2017 models come out. Does AT&T offer free upgrades to the HR-54 and C61k? and 4k dish or do they still charge for it? I wonder if getting a 4k RVU TV would be better than the client box and if the 4k and HD PQ would be the same on either one? Thanks.


----------



## MysteryMan

CraigerM said:


> It looks like my 1080p is about to go out and I am going to get a 4k TV but I hope it lasts until the CES 2017 models come out. Does AT&T offer free upgrades to the HR-54 and C61k? and 4k dish or do they still charge for it? I wonder if getting a 4k RVU TV would be better than the client box and if the 4k and HD PQ would be the same on either one? Thanks.


If you have the Protection Plan you're eligible for a free upgrade every two years.


----------



## CraigerM

MysteryMan said:


> If you have the Protection Plan you're eligible for a free upgrade every two years.


Cool, got that. Thanks. However I wonder if I should let the 4k TV upconvert until the rumored new 4k server comes out?


----------



## Laxguy

If you have a 4K TV in hand or nearly so, I wouldn't wait for a rumored server, which may or may not up-convert an HD signal. Besides, I think the Tvs do the heavy lifting on that score. 

I am waiting for my plasma to sputter....


----------



## CraigerM

Laxguy said:


> If you have a 4K TV in hand or nearly so, I wouldn't wait for a rumored server, which may or may not up-convert an HD signal. Besides, I think the Tvs do the heavy lifting on that score.
> 
> I am waiting for my plasma to sputter....


The only thing I would like is if they did a server that outputted to 4k over HDMI. Or is their future still to have the client only output to 4k?

Just curious can the HR-54 be used as a Deca Adapter with a 4k RVU TV?


----------



## Laxguy

Not quite sure what you mean by a Deca adapter but, yes, the HR-54 can hook up to a DIRECTV enabled RVU TV


----------



## pjs344

4k is still in its infancy and the 4k system that will eventually be used is not set in stone yet. So if your into challenges with getting your 4k tv to work and the lack of programming for it. Then stick with 4K TV other wise stick with the reliable HDTV and the infant available programming.


----------



## MysteryMan

pjs344 said:


> 4k is still in its infancy and the 4k system that will eventually be used is not set in stone yet. So if your into challenges with getting your 4k tv to work and the lack of programming for it. Then stick with 4K TV other wise stick with the reliable HDTV and the infant available programming.


What exactly are these challenges with getting a 4K Ultra HDTV to work you speak of? Last July I upgraded to a Sony XBR-55X900C 4K Ultra HDTV. The only challenge it presented was getting it out of the box. Initial set up was quick and easy. Through the years I've always needed to have my high end HDTVs professionally calibrated. Not so with todays high end 4K Ultra HDTVs. A few minor adjustments and you're good to go. Other's have stated this about their 4K sets too. Today's 4K sets also do a marvelous job upscaling. As for programing, there's DIRECTV's three 4K channels, streaming, and a host of physical media that can be played with 4K Ultra HD Blu-ray players. 4K may be in it's infancy but the flood gates have been opened.


----------



## drpjr

Have they got the C61K audio drop outs and inability to connect to 4k channels bugs solidly worked out? A few weeks ago I sent mine back because they couldn't get it to work. Per second level tech support: known issues with no current timeline for being fixed.


----------



## MysteryMan

drpjr said:


> Have they got the C61K audio drop outs and inability to connect to 4k channels bugs solidly worked out? A few weeks ago I sent mine back because they couldn't get it to work. Per second level tech support: known issues with no current timeline for being fixed.


No, both issues continue.


----------



## Laxguy

Only one small point of reference, only three days experience, but no problems with my new Sammy 4K and C61K. Set up was a piece of cake for both the TV and the Genie client.


----------



## P Smith

drpjr said:


> Have they got the C61K audio drop outs and inability to connect to 4k channels bugs solidly worked out? A few weeks ago I sent mine back because they couldn't get it to work. Per second level tech support: known issues with no current timeline for being fixed.


Just before questioning "is something changed , is new FW fixed it? " look in advance at www.redh.com/dtv FW table if your C61k got new version of FW

Obviously, if you have old version, you shouldn't expect any changes.


----------



## Fab55

P Smith said:


> Just before questioning "is something changed , is new FW fixed it? " look in advance at www.redh.com/dtv FW table if your C61k got new version of FW
> 
> Obviously, if you have old version, you shouldn't expect any changes.


Not sure how current that site is. My HR54-200 is on 0xCA9, redh.com has it listed as 0x0C5A.

Sent from my SM-T817V using Tapatalk


----------



## compnurd

Fab55 said:


> Not sure how current that site is. My HR54-200 is on 0xCA9, redh.com has it listed as 0x0C5A.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T817V using Tapatalk


That generally indicates a staggered release... If you click on the HR for there.. you will see CA9 is pushing at night.. and 0C5A is pushing during day light


----------



## P Smith

Fab55 said:


> Not sure how current that site is


WHAT ?!

IT'S ONLINE MONITORING SITE, IN REAL TIME !


----------



## drpjr

Laxguy said:


> Only one small point of reference, only three days experience, but no problems with my new Sammy 4K and C61K. Set up was a piece of cake for both the TV and the Genie client.


I'm jealous. What model Sammy?



P Smith said:


> Just before questioning "is something changed , is new FW fixed it? " look in advance at www.redh.com/dtv FW table if your C61k got new version of FW
> 
> Obviously, if you have old version, you shouldn't expect any changes.


It was current when I sent it back. I'll try again when success is more widespread.


----------



## Laxguy

It's a 43" 7000 series smallest I can get not at home now for more specific number.


----------



## compnurd

Looks like 91c may be staggering for the c61k


----------



## DarkNeo

Got these receivers installed yesterday, all working great. Though in the c61k the GUI appears a little blurry. 

The big issue I'm having is when I tune to a 4k channel and then back to a normal HD channel the picture goes blank and it stops sending video to my TV.


----------



## peds48

DarkNeo said:


> Got these receivers installed yesterday, all working great. Though in the c61k the GUI appears a little blurry.
> 
> The big issue I'm having is when I tune to a 4k channel and then back to a normal HD channel the picture goes blank and it stops sending video to my TV.


Check to see if your TV has any update available

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DarkNeo

Checked, TV is up to date. If I turn the receiver off then back on I get a picture.


----------



## compnurd

What tv model


----------



## DarkNeo

compnurd said:


> What tv model


LG OLED E6


----------



## compnurd

Sounds like something with the hdmi handshake and the tv. Try some other newer hdmi cords.


----------



## Laxguy

What do "newer" HDMI cables have that two year old cable do not?


----------



## jimmie57

Laxguy said:


> What do "newer" HDMI cables have that two year old cable do not?


The only thing I read about is the ability to carry Ethernet signals along with the regular things it has carried in the past.
Some are rated for a much higher transmission rate than others and that does make a difference.
My son's 1080p Mitsubishi required a high transmission rate to do the Deep Color it can do.


----------



## ROK5TAR

Laxguy said:


> What do "newer" HDMI cables have that two year old cable do not?


Not the cable but the actual hdmi port

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peds48

ROK5TAR said:


> Not the cable but the actual hdmi port
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And not the actual port, but the chip that control such port. The port in the same.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ROK5TAR

peds48 said:


> And not the actual port, but the chip that control such port. The port in the same.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


That's what I meant haha 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NJTrader

Not sure if this is the right place to post - sorry if it's not...

So I had my HR54 and C61 installed last week. Love the new units - much, much faster than my old HR21 and the huge mess of wires and dongles and transformers in my equipment cabinet are now gone. I tested the power usage of the old setup vs the new and I believe the new setup uses about 80 watts less lotal between the two units or about 2kWh per day. At about $.15 per kWh, that's about $9.00/mo savings or roughly $100/year. Not bad... and DIRECTV upgraded my units for free, so that's even better...

What really pisses me off about these DTV units is that they only have one HDMI out. Why??? The c61 Genie Mini doesn't even offer a breakout cable option for component/composite video that my older Genie had WTF?? Doesn't DTV realize that most customers would like the option to easily feed the same signal to other rooms? Sure, they want to charge for a whole home system and rent us additional Genie minis or HDR's, but geez!

My old setup had an HR21 feeding component video to my Slingbox and then the HDMI out was fed into a powered splitter that fed my 2014 LG 4K TV and my small kitchen TV. It's a nice setup. Very easy to use. Well, when the DTV Tech set up the c61, he was unable to check off the 4k resolution in the setup box. Menu said that this TV is not 4K compatible, even though I knew it was. After some trial and error, I discovered that the splitter was the culprit. When I disconnected the splitter and ran HDMI directly from the c-61 to the 4K TV, I was able to receive a 4K signal. I tried it and it works... yay....

But.... How to send that 4K HDMI signal to the 4K TV AND to the TV in my kitchen (just a 1080p Vizio)? I am honestly not sure. I have been searching for 4K splitters on Amazon and I am very confused. The set is 4k , 60Hz HDCP 2.2. Some of the cheaper splitters say HDMI 1.4 which a am pretty certain will NOT work for me. But some seem to indicate that the signal will be automatically downgraded to the TV with the lowest resolution capability, which in this case is 1080P - definitely NOT what I want. Other splitters seem to indicate that they won't work unless both TVs are on?? I think that's nonsense.

So basically, DIRECTV could simply have added a second HDMI Port to these units and everyone would be happy. Now I need to spend more money for a third party splitter which may or may not work - and possibly require a service call. And I will have another power consuming box, plus extra wires and another transformer in my cabinet. Why DIRECTV, why???

If anyone knows of a splitter that does what I need, please let me know. I'm sure others would appreciate that information as well.. 

Thanks!


----------



## P Smith

a few times your question came up here - use Search and do read these threads/posts
basically, yes - a splitter and yes it will follow lowest denomination [TV] to set max resolution/parameters on all outputs


----------



## TheRatPatrol

NJTrader said:


> So basically, DIRECTV could simply have added a second HDMI Port to these units and everyone would be happy.


They don't want you to be able to do that though, they want you to spend an extra $6.00 a month on another receiver. Its all about the $$$


----------



## jimmie57

TheRatPatrol said:


> They don't want you to be able to do that though, they want you to spend an extra $6.00 a month on another receiver. Its all about the $$$


The receivers were $7 each on my Jan bill.


----------



## Laxguy

The C61K was designed to accommodate 4K, so the absence of component or other outputs is understandable. And I am not aware of any recent (or not so recent) DTV box, receiver, DVR, or client, that had multiple HDMI outputs. Older units had others, esp. Component, but that is, I believe, going the way of the Dodo bird.


----------



## peds48

NJTrader said:


> Doesn't DTV realize that most customers would like the option to easily feed the same signal to other rooms?
> Thanks!


The accurate statement would be that most consumers don't do that but rather get a receiver per TV. If you want to "cheat" the system then is up to you to come up with the solution. DIRECTV already took care of that issue (multiple TVs) by letting you get multiple receivers on one account.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRatPatrol

jimmie57 said:


> The receivers were $7 each on my Jan bill.


$6.00 - $7.00, same difference. 

The point I was making is that D* would rather have you pay the extra receiver fee rather than have you share a receiver with 2 or more TV's.


----------



## Laxguy

TheRatPatrol said:


> The point I was making is that D* would rather have you pay the extra receiver fee rather than have you share a receiver with 2 or more TV's.


Of course; any publicly owned company would, and should. And there may be technical reasons why this is superior. Calling it a "pure money grab" is wrong.


----------



## peds48

NJTrader said:


> What really pisses me off about these DTV units is that they only have one HDMI out. Why???


Easy, because that is the standard. Unless you are looking in to very profesional AV gear, everything has a single HDMI out. If you want to go against the grain, you may get bruised.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## inkahauts

For the number of people who want two simultaneous hdmi outputs on receives it'd be a total waste of time to add to a DIRECTV receiver and a nightmare since it'd have to have all kinds of additional copy protection work (each would have to have its own testing for hdcp etc) and two sets of video output options and other things. Just no way they should bother. 

Heck most people wouldn't even want to run long hdmi through walls and DIRECTV never would. It's just fraught with issues. For those that really want it they can make it happen other ways.


----------



## hasan

inkahauts said:


> For the number of people who want two simultaneous hdmi outputs on receives it'd be a total waste of time to add to a DIRECTV receiver and a nightmare since it'd have to have all kinds of additional copy protection work (each would have to have its own testing for hdcp etc) and two sets of video output options and other things. Just no way they should bother.
> 
> Heck most people wouldn't even want to run long hdmi through walls and DIRECTV never would. It's just fraught with issues. For those that really want it they can make it happen other ways.


My powered hdmi splitters to the basement and in the bedroom have worked perfectly for years. RF remote from basement controls the HR24 in media room just fine. Basement has treadmill and exercycle with a 40" HDTV in front of them. I got a 30' HDMI cable from Monoprice for 26 bucks. Combine that with MRV and we're set.


----------



## CraigerM

I'm in a condo I am going to be getting a new 4k TV soon. My 1080p is getting flaky on me and about to go out plus its getting lines on the screen. Is it worth upgrading to the HR-54/C61k or just letting the 4k TV upconvert the HD signal to 4k with only one channel worth watching, if you don't like sports and wait till their are more channels? With those new rules about installing the dish I am not sure I would want two dishes on the roof. Are condos different with those new rules? Would they still just be able to keep the current dish but replace the LNB with the 4k one? Thanks.


----------



## P Smith

yes to all counts


----------



## jimmie57

CraigerM said:


> I'm in a condo I am going to be getting a new 4k TV soon. My 1080p is getting flaky on me and about to go out plus its getting lines on the screen. Is it worth upgrading to the HR-54/C61k or just letting the 4k TV upconvert the HD signal to 4k with only one channel worth watching, if you don't like sports and wait till their are more channels? With those new rules about installing the dish I am not sure I would want two dishes on the roof. Are condos different with those new rules? Would they still just be able to keep the current dish but replace the LNB with the 4k one? Thanks.


For what it is worth, I bought a new 4k in late November because of the price. The upscaling is excellent and I do not forsee moving to 4k packages and hardware and pricing any time in the near future.


----------



## CraigerM

P Smith said:


> yes to all counts


So those rules about contractors going on the roof don't apply to condos?


----------



## Laxguy

For me it was worth it to get a 4K TV even though I have an excellent plasma 1080p.

Don't know about condo rules/access, but most likely it'd be an LNB change. I doubt ladders would be involved in a condo rooftop, though.


----------



## yobear

DarkNeo said:


> Got these receivers installed yesterday, all working great. Though in the c61k the GUI appears a little blurry.
> 
> The big issue I'm having is when I tune to a 4k channel and then back to a normal HD channel the picture goes blank and it stops sending video to my TV.


Our problem is when switching to a 4K channel...when I select channel 104 we get a black screen for about 10 seconds, then a no signal message in the center of the screen for about three to four minutes (none of the remote buttons works while the no signal message is present). After a few minutes, channel 104 will pop up for a brief second and then go black again but if I change the channel up one and back one to 104 the channel starts to work.


----------



## P Smith

most likely your TV not fast enough (its CPU power) to finish HDCP negotiation with C61K


----------



## yobear

P Smith said:


> most likely your TV not fast enough (its CPU power) to finish HDCP negotiation with C61K


Since I just bought this TV (Vizio P75-C1) a month ago...that would not be good.


----------



## P Smith

or perhaps your particular TV has some FW and/or HW [HDCP part] problem


----------



## yobear

P Smith said:


> or perhaps your particular TV has some FW and/or HW [HDCP part] problem


Ok...thanks, I'll check on that.

When I first setup my TV it spent 30 minutes or more updating with what I'm guessing was the latest firmware. From the notes on Vizio's website the latest firmware fixed looping on DirecTV Now, enabled HDR, general stability and PQ improvements across the system. We have a technician scheduled this weekend and hopefully they could figure out if its the TV (Vizio's problem) or the Genie/4k client combo.


----------



## codespy

So....another stupid question here.....

My C61K install comes on Monday, and I have my Sammy BD-J7500 currently connected to my Vizio M60-C3. There is only one 4K input on the TV. I'm looking at this HDMI switch from Monoprice to hook up both the Sammy and C61K, and this should be the right product I need correct? It does show HDCP 2.2 compliant.........

Blackbird 4K Pro 2x1 HDMI® Switch with HDCP 2.2 Support - Monoprice.com


----------



## peds48

codespy said:


> So....another stupid question here.....
> 
> My C61K install comes on Monday, and I have my Sammy BD-J7500 currently connected to my Vizio M60-C3. There is only one 4K input on the TV. I'm looking at this HDMI switch from Monoprice to hook up both the Sammy and C61K, and this should be the right product I need correct? It does show HDCP 2.2 compliant.........
> 
> Blackbird 4K Pro 2x1 HDMI Switch with HDCP 2.2 Support - Monoprice.com


Sounds like it has the right stuff. Although I am always dubious when it comes to HDMI and "cheap" brands, although Monoprice has your back if the device fails within its warranty period.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## codespy

Thanks peds. I have several variations of HDMI splitters, matrix splitters, etc. from Monoprice for over 3 years now and not a single failure, so I guess I've been lucky.


----------



## riccoar

I finally upgraded to a surround receiver that is HDCP 2.2 and the 4K works now. My only issue now is that every time I turn on the system, I have to go into Directv Settings and check the 4K under TV Resolutions and then hit Info to confirm it. Any idea why it would not automatically stay like the 1080's do?


----------



## P Smith

I would guess it's because your AVR and/or TV turned off and the host still running


----------



## codespy

riccoar said:


> I finally upgraded to a surround receiver that is HDCP 2.2 and the 4K works now. My only issue now is that every time I turn on the system, I have to go into Directv Settings and check the 4K under TV Resolutions and then hit Info to confirm it. Any idea why it would not automatically stay like the 1080's do?


Most of the time, we just use the TV and 4K receiver to watch TV, so we do not run the HDMI through our Onkyo. Should we choose to run surround sound on a program/movie, we use an audio out port off the 4K receiver to the Onkyo and go that route. This may alleviate some pain you are going through.


----------



## riccoar

With a 7.2 surround, it's the only way I watch TV is through my receiver. But checking it has become a routine, so oh well.


----------



## pecocus

Hello,

I have a C61K connected to my Denon AVR-S710W and then out to a Vizio P75-C1. I've been noticing issues when switching from one of DTV's 4k stations to a 1080i (or less) station. It appears to be HDMI handshake related as the Vizio can't figure out what resolution the incoming signal is and finally just says "no signal". Cycling power to any one component (C61K, AVR or TV), gets the picture back (I assume it reinitializes the handshake).

After much experimentation, I discovered that a setting on the Vizio called HDMI Color Subsampling was the culprit. With that setting enabled, the system cannot successfully switch from 4K to any other resolution. Unfortunately, per Vizio, that setting must be enabled to support HDR. Since both my 4K Blu-Ray player and my Roku Premier also come in on that same HDMI port (via the AVR), I'd like to leave it enabled. Also, the Blu-Ray player and Roku don't seem to have any issue switching resolutions.

DTV was out yesterday and after about 3 hours said it was likely that, 4K being new to them, there was probably still work to be done on the C61K to smooth out bumps like this and I should patiently wait for an update to eventually fix this. He could very well be right, but I'm wondering if other people are seeing this or have a suggestion.

Thanks!


----------



## MysteryMan

pecocus said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have a C61K connected to my Denon AVR-S710W and then out to a Vizio P75-C1. I've been noticing issues when switching from one of DTV's 4k stations to a 1080i (or less) station. It appears to be HDMI handshake related as the Vizio can't figure out what resolution the incoming signal is and finally just says "no signal". Cycling power to any one component (C61K, AVR or TV), gets the picture back (I assume it reinitializes the handshake).
> 
> After much experimentation, I discovered that a setting on the Vizio called HDMI Color Subsampling was the culprit. With that setting enabled, the system cannot successfully switch from 4K to any other resolution. Unfortunately, per Vizio, that setting must be enabled to support HDR. Since both my 4K Blu-Ray player and my Roku Premier also come in on that same HDMI port (via the AVR), I'd like to leave it enabled. Also, the Blu-Ray player and Roku don't seem to have any issue switching resolutions.
> 
> DTV was out yesterday and after about 3 hours said it was likely that, 4K being new to them, there was probably still work to be done on the C61K to smooth out bumps like this and I should patiently wait for an update to eventually fix this. He could very well be right, but I'm wondering if other people are seeing this or have a suggestion.
> 
> Thanks!


LOL, enjoy a lengthy wait. Last update my C61K-700 received was back in August.


----------



## ROK5TAR

pecocus said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have a C61K connected to my Denon AVR-S710W and then out to a Vizio P75-C1. I've been noticing issues when switching from one of DTV's 4k stations to a 1080i (or less) station. It appears to be HDMI handshake related as the Vizio can't figure out what resolution the incoming signal is and finally just says "no signal". Cycling power to any one component (C61K, AVR or TV), gets the picture back (I assume it reinitializes the handshake).
> 
> After much experimentation, I discovered that a setting on the Vizio called HDMI Color Subsampling was the culprit. With that setting enabled, the system cannot successfully switch from 4K to any other resolution. Unfortunately, per Vizio, that setting must be enabled to support HDR. Since both my 4K Blu-Ray player and my Roku Premier also come in on that same HDMI port (via the AVR), I'd like to leave it enabled. Also, the Blu-Ray player and Roku don't seem to have any issue switching resolutions.
> 
> DTV was out yesterday and after about 3 hours said it was likely that, 4K being new to them, there was probably still work to be done on the C61K to smooth out bumps like this and I should patiently wait for an update to eventually fix this. He could very well be right, but I'm wondering if other people are seeing this or have a suggestion.
> 
> Thanks!


Always happens with mine and a Samsung tv.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## compnurd

They have two firmwares pushing right now for the C61 really odd


----------



## rwarmels

I just replaced my 4 older HD DVRs with an HR54, two mini's, and a C61K-700. The tech got everything setup except there was an issue getting 4K to my Samsung. He recommended to let the system sit for awhile on a local channel and let all the updates get distributed to the clients.

I had also bought a VANTECH enclosure with a 6Tb WB Blue drive. I unplugged the HR54, connected up the eSATA cable, powered up the HD, the repowered the HR54. It came up and formatted the drive and went through the setup process, but now the only TV I can get a picture on is the one connected to the HR54. The other TVs are showing a white screen. If I hit info, they show they are tuned to a channel. The entire setup is EXTREMELY slow in responding.

My questions are

1. Is this normal behavior when connecting an external HD?
2. Do I just need to let the system "cook" and let itself work it out?
3. If not, any suggestions? I'd hate to not be able to use the external HD.

Thanks in advance for you help.


----------



## compnurd

reboot the HR54 I had this happen a few weeks back after a power cycle on a power outage

but also the HR54 will be a little sluggish for 24 hours after being set up new while it downloads everything and settles in


----------



## rwarmels

compnurd said:


> reboot the HR54 I had this happen a few weeks back after a power cycle on a power outage
> 
> but also the HR54 will be a little sluggish for 24 hours after being set up new while it downloads everything and settles in


Thanks for the quick reply! I rebooted the HR54 and had the same issue. I disconnected the external HD and now all the TVs are working normally. I think this is now off topic so I'm going to repost in the HD DVR forum. Thanks again!


----------



## riccoar

I noticed Monday there was an upgrade completing when I got up that morning at 3:30. After the upgrade my 4K resolution selection now stays checked. I also saw he handshake deal as well. Have not seen if it still happens since upgrade.


----------



## compnurd

What version


----------



## mayerkelly

pecocus said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have a C61K connected to my Denon AVR-S710W and then out to a Vizio P75-C1. I've been noticing issues when switching from one of DTV's 4k stations to a 1080i (or less) station. It appears to be HDMI handshake related as the Vizio can't figure out what resolution the incoming signal is and finally just says "no signal". Cycling power to any one component (C61K, AVR or TV), gets the picture back (I assume it reinitializes the handshake).
> 
> After much experimentation, I discovered that a setting on the Vizio called HDMI Color Subsampling was the culprit. With that setting enabled, the system cannot successfully switch from 4K to any other resolution. Unfortunately, per Vizio, that setting must be enabled to support HDR. Since both my 4K Blu-Ray player and my Roku Premier also come in on that same HDMI port (via the AVR), I'd like to leave it enabled. Also, the Blu-Ray player and Roku don't seem to have any issue switching resolutions.
> 
> DTV was out yesterday and after about 3 hours said it was likely that, 4K being new to them, there was probably still work to be done on the C61K to smooth out bumps like this and I should patiently wait for an update to eventually fix this. He could very well be right, but I'm wondering if other people are seeing this or have a suggestion.
> 
> Thanks!


I've had this same issue with my Samsung HU8550 tv. It's very annoying.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## P Smith

riccoar said:


> an upgrade completing


upgrading to what version ?


----------



## jnelson2000

Mine updated as well. 0x921


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jnelson2000

Supposedly 921 was to fix the 4K resolution issue with setting not sticking. Unfortunately, for me running through my Anthem receivers it didn't fix. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtb50

I'm a little confused. I have a install scheduled for Monday. Right now I have a HR34 with a HR21 in the bedroom. Will the 54 replace my 34 and the mini genie replace my 21?


----------



## carl6

Yes, unless you specifically ask to keep the HR21 (which is an option, unless it is on a 4K tv in which case you will want the C61K client).


----------



## jtb50

Thanks for the reply. I only have one 4k tv.


----------



## peds48

jtb50 said:


> Thanks for the reply. I only have one 4k tv.


The mini, assuming you ordered a C61K, would go where ever your 4K TV is. The HR54 would then go in the other TV.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtb50

Got my install today. When I watch the 4k channel, then switch back to a non 4k channel the picture freezes and I have to turn the box off and on to get the picture to come back. Any thoughts as what to do. Very annoying.


----------



## ROK5TAR

Mine blacks out and I push channel up or down to get it back


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## P Smith

jtb50 said:


> Any thoughts as what to do


follow rok5tar advise and wait for FW fix


----------



## jtb50

Thanks for the reply's. I changed the channel and it worked. The next time had to turn it off and on to get it to work. Also it loses the sound mode I have selected.


ROK5TAR said:


> Mine blacks out and I push channel up or down to get it back
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





P Smith said:


> follow rok5tar advise and wait for FW fix


yo


----------



## gdfein

Odd issue I'm having. I have a C61k running through my Marantz SR-6011 AVR then output to my Sony Z9D display. Whenever I watch DTV 4K material, and then go back to non-4K material, the AVR and C61K lose their HDMI connection. I have to shut the AVR off and then turn back on to regain HDMI connection. 

Anyone else have similar experience?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WestDC

gdfein said:


> Odd issue I'm having. I have a C61k running through my Marantz SR-6011 AVR then output to my Sony Z9D display. Whenever I watch DTV 4K material, and then go back to non-4K material, the AVR and C61K lose their HDMI connection. I have to shut the AVR off and then turn back on to regain HDMI connection.
> 
> Anyone else have similar experience?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


 Just a thought -is the AVR -HDMI (monitor out) Connected to the Sony HDMI-3 ? If not Try That as see if the problem changes. Check the sony Owners manual for the HDMI port With Audio return That is the Main HDMI port for the AVR to be connected too.


----------



## gdfein

WestDC said:


> Just a thought -is the AVR -HDMI (monitor out) Connected to the Sony HDMI-3 ? If not Try That as see if the problem changes. Check the sony Owners manual for the HDMI port With Audio return That is the Main HDMI port for the AVR to be connected too.


Yes using HDMI 3-ARC on tv.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WestDC

gdfein said:


> Yes using HDMI 3-ARC on tv.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


In the D* receiver Seetings are U using -Native (Off) and How many Settings are checked I.E. 1080p, 4K - You could try changing it to Native (on)


----------



## P Smith

gdfein said:


> Odd issue I'm having. I have a C61k running through my Marantz SR-6011 AVR then output to my Sony Z9D display. Whenever I watch DTV 4K material, and then go back to non-4K material, the AVR and C61K lose their HDMI connection. I have to shut the AVR off and then turn back on to regain HDMI connection.
> 
> Anyone else have similar experience?


hundred posts here !


----------



## ATrainIU24

Does anyone know how long it takes for DIRECTV to add new models to the "DIRECTV 4K Ready TV models" list? They have 2017 Samsungs, but still nothing for LG or Sony. I'm eagerly waiting to try out the 4K service on my 2017 Sony, but it is not supported yet. Thanks.


----------



## P Smith

ATrainIU24 said:


> waiting to try out the 4K service on my 2017 Sony, but it is not supported yet


well, keep bombarding Sony by your requests to made your model RVU capable


----------



## ATrainIU24

P Smith said:


> well, keep bombarding Sony by your requests to made your model RVU capable


Sorry, I didn't know it was a Sony issue. Looks like the 2016's were RVU certified on 5/1/2016, so hopefully soon.


----------



## jimmie57

ATrainIU24 said:


> Does anyone know how long it takes for DIRECTV to add new models to the "DIRECTV 4K Ready TV models" list? They have 2017 Samsungs, but still nothing for LG or Sony. I'm eagerly waiting to try out the 4K service on my 2017 Sony, but it is not supported yet. Thanks.


You know that you can get an HR54 and a C61k and get 4k TV without that ?
Then there is the HS17 that is just started to roll out. It will do 2 4k TVs at a time plus several more TVs at HD.


----------



## ATrainIU24

jimmie57 said:


> You know that you can get an HR54 and a C61k and get 4k TV without that ?
> Then there is the HS17 that is just started to roll out. It will do 2 4k TVs at a time plus several more TVs at HD.


I have the HR54 and C61k, but was told by DIRECTV support that my tv was not supported for 4K yet. I switched the C61k onto my 4K tv as they said to do, but 4K is not listed under the resolutions in the menu.


----------



## jimmie57

ATrainIU24 said:


> I have the HR54 and C61k, but was told by DIRECTV support that my tv was not supported for 4K yet. I switched the C61k onto my 4K tv as they said to do, but 4K is not listed under the resolutions in the menu.


Some of the techs on here can probably tell you how to get that going.
Some questions:
1. Did DTV tech set it up ?
2. Is 4k authorized for your account ?


----------



## ATrainIU24

jimmie57 said:


> Some of the techs on here can probably tell you how to get that going.
> Some questions:
> 1. Did DTV tech set it up ?
> 2. Is 4k authorized for your account ?


Sorry, turns out I only have a C61-100. I'll need to upgrade to the C61k to get them. Thanks for your help though!


----------



## jimmie57

ATrainIU24 said:


> Sorry, turns out I only have a C61-100. I'll need to upgrade to the C61k to get them. Thanks for your help though!


I think that is a c61k. The last numbers are the company that actually manufactured it. I just went to the Solid Signal website and searched and nothing but a c61k came up, no plain c61.


----------



## ROK5TAR

jimmie57 said:


> I think that is a c61k. The last numbers are the company that actually manufactured it. I just went to the Solid Signal website and searched and nothing but a c61k came up, no plain c61.


Yes there are c61. They don't do 4k.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peds48

jimmie57 said:


> I think that is a c61k. The last numbers are the company that actually manufactured it. I just went to the Solid Signal website and searched and nothing but a c61k came up, no plain c61.


Soligsignal is not the gospel. This is where you should look.

Existing Products | RVU Alliance

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmie57

peds48 said:


> Soligsignal is not the gospel. This is where you should look.
> 
> Existing Products | RVU Alliance
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That really does not tell me anything.
Is there a C61 that is not capable of 4k ?
Thanks


----------



## peds48

jimmie57 said:


> That really does not tell me anything.
> Is there a C61 that is not capable of 4k ?
> Thanks


It tells you there is a C61, which I can tell you is not 4K

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmie57

ATrainIU24 said:


> Does anyone know how long it takes for DIRECTV to add new models to the "DIRECTV 4K Ready TV models" list? They have 2017 Samsungs, but still nothing for LG or Sony. I'm eagerly waiting to try out the 4K service on my 2017 Sony, but it is not supported yet. Thanks.


What is your TVs actual model number ?


----------



## ATrainIU24

jimmie57 said:


> What is your TVs actual model number ?


Sony XBR-65A1E


----------



## jimmie57

peds48 said:


> It tells you there is a C61, which I can tell you is not 4K
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, it is apparent that I don't know what I am looking at. None of the C61 (s) refer to them a 4k on that link.


----------



## jimmie57

ATrainIU24 said:


> Sony XBR-65A1E


The link peds posted does not list that TV as being in the RVU alliance. Nothing in the Specs on Best Buy's site says anything about RVU for this TV.

If your HR54 was originally hooked up to this TV and then you switched them around, something is wrong with this set up. Why don't you have them come out and check it out and set it up like it is supposed to be. If the C61 you have is not 4k they can fix that as part of the service call. Heck, it might even be your LNB on the dish that is not capable of 4k. If so, they can fix that also.


----------



## P Smith

that's something new ! "lnb is not capable of 4k" ...:facepalm:


----------



## hancox

Just got a 4k RVU-ready TV, and I'm annoyed by this whole situation...

My current setup:
Main TV room: HR44 + AM21
Other TV room: HR24
MBR: H24

Problem is - I don't have OTA wired anywhere but the main TV room. 

So, I either need to:
1) Add a wire for OTA to the secondary room, and put an HR54 there with the AM21. RVU the main TV.
2) Sell my AM21 and just wire to my TV
3) Pay for an extra outlet and keep my HR24 where it is, and put the Hr54 where the HR44 is now.

Ridiculous. 

What's the current verdict on C61K vs recent RVU (Samsung KS8000 series)?


----------



## peds48

jimmie57 said:


> Well, it is apparent that I don't know what I am looking at. None of the C61 (s) refer to them a 4k on that link.


My reply to you was in regard to your comment that you did not find the existence of a C61 client. The RVU alliance page won't tell you whether a SKU is 4K or not it will simply tell you the existence of any approved RVU client. To find out the capabilities of a SKU you must then do a research on that particular item.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmie57

ATrainIU24 said:


> I have the HR54 and C61k, but was told by DIRECTV support that my tv was not supported for 4K yet. I switched the C61k onto my 4K tv as they said to do, but 4K is not listed under the resolutions in the menu.


Read this thread about the same situation you have.
C61-100 4k?


----------



## inkahauts

hancox said:


> Just got a 4k RVU-ready TV, and I'm annoyed by this whole situation...
> 
> My current setup:
> Main TV room: HR44 + AM21
> Other TV room: HR24
> MBR: H24
> 
> Problem is - I don't have OTA wired anywhere but the main TV room.
> 
> So, I either need to:
> 1) Add a wire for OTA to the secondary room, and put an HR54 there with the AM21. RVU the main TV.
> 2) Sell my AM21 and just wire to my TV
> 3) Pay for an extra outlet and keep my HR24 where it is, and put the Hr54 where the HR44 is now.
> 
> Ridiculous.
> 
> What's the current verdict on C61K vs recent RVU (Samsung KS8000 series)?


Some RVU tvs do excellent without a box. Some people with other models have different results. The newer the tv the more I'd say try it for yourself and see if you have any issues. I would.

As for the 4k issue and over the air. Do you actually use over the air? If not I'd sit right now and consider upgrading to a genie 2 hs17 when it comes out latter this year. If you need 4k today for the few games that are on right now, I'd move the over the air line if you use it or I'd let it go. Do you have over the air feed to any of the other rooms? It works on a HR24 too.


----------



## ATrainIU24

jimmie57 said:


> Read this thread about the same situation you have.
> C61-100 4k?


So am I correct in my assumption that I would not need to upgrade my C61-100 to a C61K if my TV will eventually be RVU compatible?


----------



## hancox

inkahauts said:


> Some RVU tvs do excellent without a box. Some people with other models have different results. The newer the tv the more I'd say try it for yourself and see if you have any issues. I would.
> 
> As for the 4k issue and over the air. Do you actually use over the air? If not I'd sit right now and consider upgrading to a genie 2 hs17 when it comes out latter this year. If you need 4k today for the few games that are on right now, I'd move the over the air line if you use it or I'd let it go. Do you have over the air feed to any of the other rooms? It works on a HR24 too.


1) you forgot - I'm the guy who hates the HS17 for multitude of reasons  (Tailgating and OTA being the biggies)
2) I wouldn't be keeping my HR24, unless i'm paying for an extra outlet. Right now, I have 3 TVs, and 3 receivers. Because i need to move the Genie, it goes where the HR24 is now. No need for it going forward.


----------



## slice1900

There are four wired non-4K C61 (-100, -200, -400 and -700) one wired 4K C61K (-700) and two wireless non-4K C61W (-400 and -700)

ROK5TAR mentioned there was a wireless 4K version of the C61 coming as well for added fun 

Basically looks like the 'K' designator will be for 4K and 'W' for wireless, but the products will otherwise have the same name. The '6' version of clients can take advantage of MoCA 2.0 and 802.11ac when used with an HS17, but are no different from older versions when used with an HRx4 Genie.


----------



## jimmie57

ATrainIU24 said:


> So am I correct in my assumption that I would not need to upgrade my C61-100 to a C61K if my TV will eventually be RVU compatible?


It is complicated.
From what I read they have to use the C61k to set up your system and then change to the RVU ( in your case, when you TV is eligible ).


----------



## peds48

jimmie57 said:


> It is complicated.
> From what I read they have to use the C61k to set up your system and then change to the RVU ( in your case, when you TV is eligible ).


You dont need a C61K to set up a RVU TV client. A customer can choose either a C61K or use the built in RVU client in the TV or both! But one is not dependent of the other one.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## peds48

ATrainIU24 said:


> So am I correct in my assumption that I would not need to upgrade my C61-100 to a C61K if my TV will eventually be RVU compatible?


Correct, you could get rid of the C61 if you want.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmie57

peds48 said:


> You dont need a C61K to set up a RVU TV client. A customer can choose either a C61K or use the built in RVU client in the TV or both! But one is not dependent of the other one.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I know that I have seen it posted, and I think it was you that posted it, that you had to set it up with the C61 and authorize the service ? and then you could set up the RVU.

Edit: Found what I remembered and it was Deca involved.
Hr44-700 and Directv Ready TV


----------



## P Smith

it would be nice if you, before posting, do the search and check if you remember correctly
else threads become cluttered by misleading info, what make snowball of WAG later


----------



## inkahauts

hancox said:


> 1) you forgot - I'm the guy who hates the HS17 for multitude of reasons  (Tailgating and OTA being the biggies)
> 2) I wouldn't be keeping my HR24, unless i'm paying for an extra outlet. Right now, I have 3 TVs, and 3 receivers. Because i need to move the Genie, it goes where the HR24 is now. No need for it going forward.


Yes I did forget. You could keep the HR24 and replace the other client... or again put the hr54 in the third room if it has coax for over the air ran to it.


----------



## hancox

inkahauts said:


> Yes I did forget. You could keep the HR24 and replace the other client... or again put the hr54 in the third room if it has coax for over the air ran to it.


Yeah, the H24 will be ripped from my cold, dead hands. It's key to my tailgating setup (low power consumption, small, standalone)

I'm actually leaning towards selling the AM21 - it could offset some of my 4k upgrade, and it's honestly not the best solution, anyway (no scanning, video hiccups, etc).

That would solve my problem with box count, though i would still need to decide on C61K vs RVU.


----------



## pecocus

pecocus said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have a C61K connected to my Denon AVR-S710W and then out to a Vizio P75-C1. I've been noticing issues when switching from one of DTV's 4k stations to a 1080i (or less) station. It appears to be HDMI handshake related as the Vizio can't figure out what resolution the incoming signal is and finally just says "no signal". Cycling power to any one component (C61K, AVR or TV), gets the picture back (I assume it reinitializes the handshake).
> 
> After much experimentation, I discovered that a setting on the Vizio called HDMI Color Subsampling was the culprit. With that setting enabled, the system cannot successfully switch from 4K to any other resolution. Unfortunately, per Vizio, that setting must be enabled to support HDR. Since both my 4K Blu-Ray player and my Roku Premier also come in on that same HDMI port (via the AVR), I'd like to leave it enabled. Also, the Blu-Ray player and Roku don't seem to have any issue switching resolutions.
> 
> DTV was out yesterday and after about 3 hours said it was likely that, 4K being new to them, there was probably still work to be done on the C61K to smooth out bumps like this and I should patiently wait for an update to eventually fix this. He could very well be right, but I'm wondering if other people are seeing this or have a suggestion.
> 
> Thanks!


Just an update... I recently replaced my Denon AVR with an Onkyo NR-TX757. Problem went away. I can now switch between 4k and non-4k channels flawlessly. So, in my case at least, the AVR was the culprit.


----------



## PhilS

We currently have an HR44 and HR24, with two custom channel favorite lists each. If we migrate to an HS17 with three C61 clients, how many custom favorite channel lists can we have? Is it two or six - or something else?


----------



## P Smith

PhilS said:


> Is it two or six - or something else?


I would read a manual of HS17 in dedicated thread


----------



## jimmie57

PhilS said:


> We currently have an HR44 and HR24, with two custom channel favorite lists each. If we migrate to an HS17 with three C61 clients, how many custom favorite channel lists can we have? Is it two or six - or something else?


2 per client.


----------



## Laxguy

P Smith said:


> I would read a manual of HS17 in dedicated thread


The question is perfect for this forum. Manuals often do not address every reasonable question.


----------



## J.C

There's a c61 and a c61-k. On a service call they wont replace a c61 for a c61-k, you're going to have to build an upgrade for it. Your lnb has to be a reverse band lnb to support 4k. Directv only has 3 4k live feed channels and it seems like only 1 has programming on it 24/7. I wouldn't recommend doing it right now unless you're preparing for the future, i would recommend adding 4k to you're Netflix account (if you have an account).


----------



## P Smith

J.C said:


> Your lnb has to be a reverse band lnb to support 4k.


after 2018 !

current 4k programming DOES NOT require RB LNB


----------



## Laxguy

P Smith said:


> after 2018 !
> 
> current 4k programming DOES NOT require RB LNB


That's correct; it currently does not.


----------



## jnelson2000

Bar color is fixed with firmware 0xa0a for the C61k. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## codespy

Good. 0xa0a downloaded 5/17 and is sitting there waiting for next command, however my C61K is still on 0x921......

You see anything else improved?


----------



## compnurd

codespy said:


> Good. 0xa0a downloaded 5/17 and is sitting there waiting for next command, however my C61K is still on 0x921......
> 
> You see anything else improved?


Explain that one?


----------



## codespy

compnurd said:


> Explain that one?


Yea- Client system info screen shows:

Client Software:

0x921 2017/03/03 08:48:17
0xa0a, Downloaded, Wed 5/17, 2:30a

That's a new one for me too......


----------



## compnurd

codespy said:


> Yea- Client system info screen shows:
> 
> Client Software:
> 
> 0x921 2017/03/03 08:48:17
> 0xa0a, Downloaded, Wed 5/17, 2:30a
> 
> That's a new one for me too......


Yeh really huh. Wonder what it is waiting for to update


----------



## slice1900

Maybe waiting for you to turn the client off (i.e. standby) so it doesn't interrupt viewing?


----------



## compnurd

slice1900 said:


> Maybe waiting for you to turn the client off (i.e. standby) so it doesn't interrupt viewing?


It isn't supposed to pop up asking you to install


----------



## codespy

slice1900 said:


> Maybe waiting for you to turn the client off (i.e. standby) so it doesn't interrupt viewing?


I've only used that receiver twice since Wednesday......it stays off most of the time nowadays since it's the basement receiver, since it's much nicer outside due to the season around here. Off, on, off, on then off again the last 4-5 days and the update did not happen, but still downloaded and ready to go. Not a big deal to me though..........


----------



## P Smith

try make cold reboot


----------



## hancox

I'm pleasantly surprised by the performance of RVU on my newer (2016 ) Samsung. It's even being driven by an HR44 (on non-supported network), and no real issues - performance is maybe a tick slower than a native Genie, but absolutely livable.

Getting the HR54 (and a supported network) with a 4k upgrade this week, so hoping things improve even over my reasonable baseline.

TL/DR - newer TVs may be better with RVU than the older models were.


----------



## P Smith

hancox said:


> newer (2016 ) Samsung


Could you share its model ID ?


----------



## hancox

P Smith said:


> Could you share its model ID ?


KS8000 series.


----------



## Laxguy

codespy said:


> I've only used that receiver twice since Wednesday......it stays off most of the time nowadays since it's the basement receiver, since it's much nicer outside due to the season around here. Off, on, off, on then off again the last 4-5 days and the update did not happen, but still downloaded and ready to go. Not a big deal to me though..........


If it ain't broke.... But, try power cycling the unit, or an RBReset.


----------



## codespy

It gave pop ups several more times while watching it periodically, and finally just installed the new firmware by itself when I was watching a program in the evening. This occurred about 1.5 weeks ago.

Bar color is definitely fixed, but experiencing a little more intermittent flickering with this update. It's happening during US Open coverage- sometimes a pink screen flashes. No big deal, as it's not really in true 4K anyway. Now watching network coverage on my local Fox affiliate. The picture is just as good.


----------



## I WANT MORE

So now my HR54 shows nothing under My DIRECTV and Pandora is completely gone.
I have done clear my box twice. 
HR24s have audio drop outs/loss on MSNBC, and Pandora doesn't work. 
C61k has audio/video freezes. 

Did I miss anything?


----------



## MysteryMan

I WANT MORE said:


> So now my HR54 shows nothing under My DIRECTV and Pandora is completely gone.
> I have done clear my box twice.
> HR24s have audio drop outs/loss on MSNBC, and Pandora doesn't work.
> C61k has audio/video freezes.
> 
> Did I miss anything?


Try a long unplug (six hours or more).


----------



## P Smith

MysteryMan said:


> Try a long unplug (six hours or more).


and keep the DVR in a freezer for the 6 hours


----------



## WestDC

I WANT MORE said:


> So now my HR54 shows nothing under My DIRECTV and Pandora is completely gone.
> I have done clear my box twice.
> HR24s have audio drop outs/loss on MSNBC, and Pandora doesn't work.
> C61k has audio/video freezes.
> 
> Did I miss anything?


When you do a Clear my box (in your case twice) -It can take 24 to 48 hrs for the Guide and everything else to Come back-


----------



## c_l_phillips72

I just started using a HR54-200 and a C61k-700.

They're both in the same room and connected to the same AVR (different inputs).

When watching the HR54 I get Dolby Digital sent to my AVR, but from the C61k the sound was coming over as PCM even though the C61k was set to send DD. 

To fix the issue and start getting DD from the C61k I had to toggle the DD setting to off and then back on.

Is this a known issue with the C61k? If it's not an issue for anyone else, then I'm going to request a replacement.

Thanks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c_l_phillips72

hancox said:


> Just got a 4k RVU-ready TV, and I'm annoyed by this whole situation...
> 
> My current setup:
> Main TV room: HR44 + AM21
> Other TV room: HR24
> MBR: H24
> 
> Problem is - I don't have OTA wired anywhere but the main TV room.
> 
> So, I either need to:
> 1) Add a wire for OTA to the secondary room, and put an HR54 there with the AM21. RVU the main TV.
> 2) Sell my AM21 and just wire to my TV
> 3) Pay for an extra outlet and keep my HR24 where it is, and put the Hr54 where the HR44 is now.
> 
> Ridiculous.
> 
> What's the current verdict on C61K vs recent RVU (Samsung KS8000 series)?


Not sure I know what the full problem was that you were talking about, but thought I'd offer a potential solution to not having OTA wired to all your rooms.

Have you heard of HDHomeRun Connect or Extend? It can wirelessly transmit OTA channels to media streaming devices like Apple TV, Shield TV, etc.

I have the Connect and Extend and have used it with the ATV4 and Shield TV Pro (2017) and it worked flawlessly.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c_l_phillips72

slinger45 said:


> What's the current c61 firmware?
> 
> Any time I change off from a 4K channel the client loses its handshake with my avr (Denon x1200)


I know this post is old, but this is the 2nd mention of this issue in this thread.

I actually have the exact same issue. C61k is hooked up to my JVC RS420 projector, and when I go from channel 104 or 106 to any other non-4K channel the HDMI handshake is lost.

I spoke with D* tech support and they acted like they had never heard of this issue and told me I should get a replacement. For reasons I won't state here, I decided against it.

I'm wondering, however, if anyone has a C61k that doesn't have that issue.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c_l_phillips72

DarkNeo said:


> Got these receivers installed yesterday, all working great. Though in the c61k the GUI appears a little blurry.
> 
> The big issue I'm having is when I tune to a 4k channel and then back to a normal HD channel the picture goes blank and it stops sending video to my TV.


Post #3 in this thread about that issue. @DarkNeo, do you still have this problem? Someone suggested it might be your TV, HDMI cable, or possibly your the HDMI port on your TV or AVR.

For me, none of those are the cause. Everything I have supports the newest HDMI protocols, have the most recent firmware version, and I have a RUIPRO HDMI cable which is one of only 2 cables that passed every test done in the "TEST REPORTS | HDMI CABLES WHICH PROPERLY AND RELIABLY SUPPORT 18GBPS & HDMI 2.0b" thread on AVSForums:

AVS Forum | Home Theater Discussions And Reviews

AVR - Yamaha RX-A3060
Display - JVC RS420 projector

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Laxguy

I would test by setting up so you have direct HDMI from HR xxx direct to TV. AVRs can inject all manner of glitches. And it may or may not change with the next software update, either the AVR's or DIRECTV's.


----------



## guitarguy316

First post...long time lurker. 

I just had an HS17 installed yesterday with (2) C61K clients and (1) C61. I am having an issue with the C61K on two settings not saving/resetting:

1) I have set everything to my preferences, which is to send native signal to tv. However, I purposefully unchecked 1080i for personal reasons and hit save. Yet every time I turn the client off and back on it defaults back to all resolutions checked.

2) I changed the non 16:9 channels to use "black" for the side bars. However, after I change and leave that setting screen, it defaults back to "grey" every time.

Any thoughts here? I have unplugged the client and plugged it back in. It looks like all my clients and HS17 updated to latest firmware yesterday as well.


----------



## inkahauts

Not sure, but if it’s set to native you need to leave 1080i set to since about 80% of channels are that format otherwise you are back to the box converting all those channels. Might as well just leave native off and set it at 720p if you are going to do that. What other resolutions do you have checked?

One problem may be how you have the tv connected. Is it strait to the tv or through something else first. If the box think what it’s hooked up to is 1080 display it may toss the settings you are choosing because ot doesn’t know right away it can use a different setting if it’s running through something else first or the tv is weird on handshaking

Have you tried making sure everything but the box is on first then turning on the box? Do the settings save if you leave all but say 480i checked?

4k will still switch to 4k I believe.


----------



## guitarguy316

inkahauts said:


> Not sure, but if it's set to native you need to leave 1080i set to since about 80% of channels are that format otherwise you are back to the box converting all those channels. Might as well just leave native off and set it at 720p if you are going to do that. What other resolutions do you have checked?
> 
> One problem may be how you have the tv connected. Is it strait to the tv or through something else first. If the box think what it's hooked up to is 1080 display it may toss the settings you are choosing because ot doesn't know right away it can use a different setting if it's running through something else first or the tv is weird on handshaking
> 
> Have you tried making sure everything but the box is on first then turning on the box? Do the settings save if you leave all but say 480i checked?
> 
> 4k will still switch to 4k I believe.


so previously i was running my hr44 through my oppo 203 since i believe 1) it does better processing 2) better upscaling to 4K of sub 4k inputs than my LG does (Lg upscaling isn't good IMO).

so...HS17->C61K->Oppo 203->video to LG OLED and audio to AVR.

Maybe the problem is like what you said about native...it's undoing my resolution changes since i told it native? on my old box i only had 720p checked. But now that I have C61K I still want native 4K channel. Maybe i'll test and turn native off and set to 720p and 4k and see how that works.


----------



## c_l_phillips72

Laxguy said:


> I would test by setting up so you have direct HDMI from HR xxx direct to TV. AVRs can inject all manner of glitches. And it may or may not change with the next software update, either the AVR's or DIRECTV's.


Yeah, I tested that configuration as well and got the same result. My RUIPRO HDMI from the C61k directly to my projector.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## inkahauts

guitarguy316 said:


> so previously i was running my hr44 through my oppo 203 since i believe 1) it does better processing 2) better upscaling to 4K of sub 4k inputs than my LG does (Lg upscaling isn't good IMO).
> 
> so...HS17->C61K->Oppo 203->video to LG OLED and audio to AVR.
> 
> Maybe the problem is like what you said about native...it's undoing my resolution changes since i told it native? on my old box i only had 720p checked. But now that I have C61K I still want native 4K channel. Maybe i'll test and turn native off and set to 720p and 4k and see how that works.


Again why are you trying to lock to 720p and not 1080? Especially since you are using an outboard scaler you are actually decreasing its effectiveness by not letting the receiver output 1080 and 720.

Check 1080 and 720 and 4K. Then bypass the oppo for the moment and see what happens. Then we can go from there.


----------



## guitarguy316

inkahauts said:


> Again why are you trying to lock to 720p and not 1080? Especially since you are using an outboard scaler you are actually decreasing its effectiveness by not letting the receiver output 1080 and 720.
> 
> Check 1080 and 720 and 4K. Then bypass the oppo for the moment and see what happens. Then we can go from there.


maybe i didn't mention, i'm running the directv through an oppo 203 since it has better image processing and upscaling of sub-4k content compared to the LG OLED. right now, the oppo doesn't play nice with interlaced content, thus, i don't want to send native 1080i to the unit/tv.


----------



## inkahauts

guitarguy316 said:


> maybe i didn't mention, i'm running the directv through an oppo 203 since it has better image processing and upscaling of sub-4k content compared to the LG OLED. right now, the oppo doesn't play nice with interlaced content, thus, i don't want to send native 1080i to the unit/tv.


It doesn't play nice with interlaced? That seems beyond odd since that's what it's made to do! I haven't looked into that at all, is that just your experience or have you been looking into it on AVS forums and such etc? I'd say that needs to be fixed if it's not working right with a 1080i signal...


----------



## Rich

inkahauts said:


> It doesn't play nice with interlaced? That seems beyond odd since that's what it's made to do! I haven't looked into that at all, is that just your experience or have you been looking into it on AVS forums and such etc? I'd say that needs to be fixed if it's not working right with a 1080i signal...


Yeah, that bothered me when I read it. My TVs do a much better job of upscaling 1080i than they do with 720p. I can see that on the Yankees' games, the difference between the games on YES (720p) and WPIX (1080i) is very noticeable when they go to shots of the field. I do get good close up PQ on both channels. Why wouldn't the Oppo do that? I would think it should.

Rich


----------



## Delroy E Walleye

It seems many devices these days do not like interlaced content. Not only that, if they _are_ able to display it they do a p!$$-poor job of upconverting and/or de-interlacing.

Not sure why this is, but would love to continue with this topic maybe over in the HD display forum.

While I've no experience with clients yet, I'm seriously considering finding out if I can RVU my set (also an OLED) into the HR44. I think this would give a more-excellent PQ (for reasons I'd be happy to state in appropriate forum).


----------



## P Smith

Delroy E Walleye said:


> I think this would give a more-excellent PQ


please post an evidence of it - pictures, with closeout of small parts of same/similar pictures


----------



## Rich

Delroy E Walleye said:


> It seems many devices these days do not like interlaced content. Not only that, if they _are_ able to display it they do a p!$$-poor job of upconverting and/or de-interlacing.
> 
> Not sure why this is, but would love to continue with this topic maybe over in the HD display forum.
> 
> While I've no experience with clients yet, I'm seriously considering finding out if I can RVU my set (also an OLED) into the HR44. I think this would give a more-excellent PQ (for reasons I'd be happy to state in appropriate forum).


Where are you seeing these interlacing problems? Which "devices"? I'm kinda surprised by this. Puzzling, it is.

Rich


----------



## guitarguy316

The oppo does accept interlaced. The problem is they have had an error with interlaced inputs for about 2 months that was accidentally introduced into a firmware update. Like Directv and their crappy software updates, in still waiting for oppo to fix it. In the meantime I don't want 1080i.


----------



## Rich

guitarguy316 said:


> The oppo does accept interlaced. The problem is they have had an error with interlaced inputs for about 2 months that was accidentally introduced into a firmware update. Like Directv and their crappy software updates, in still waiting for oppo to fix it. In the meantime I don't want 1080i.


Thanx for the clarification, that's a shame.

Rich


----------



## MysteryMan

guitarguy316 said:


> The oppo does accept interlaced. The problem is they have had an error with interlaced inputs for about 2 months that was accidentally introduced into a firmware update. Like Directv and their crappy software updates, in still waiting for oppo to fix it. In the meantime I don't want 1080i.


I've always looked highly at OPPO but after reading your post it appears they've fallen off their pedestal.


----------



## hydrant100

Have an issue with an error I'm receiving. I have 4k Genie C61 in LR and HR54-500 along with AM 21 in BR. About once a week for last month LR system freezes or goes black with following message: " Playback failed. No audio/video packets received from server". Neither live tv or saved programs will display.BR system plays fine. I unplug Genie and reconnect and returns to normal play.Does anyone have any suggestions? Thank you as always for your feedback.


----------



## MysteryMan

hydrant100 said:


> Have an issue with an error I'm receiving. I have 4k Genie C61 in LR and HR54-500 along with AM 21 in BR. About once a week for last month LR system freezes or goes black with following message: " Playback failed. No audio/video packets received from server". Neither live tv or saved programs will display.BR system plays fine. I unplug Genie and reconnect and returns to normal play.Does anyone have any suggestions? Thank you as always for your feedback.


Try resetting your HR54-500. If issue returns after that perform a BIST Test (Built-in Self Test). To perform a BIST reset your HR54-500. When you see "Just a few more seconds..." on the TV screen using your DIRECTV remote press SELECT. This will bring up the BIST screen. Follow the prompts.


----------



## P Smith

can you draw schematics of all parts and connections of your setup, beginning from dish/LNBF ?
without that it would be pure shooting in a dark


----------



## codespy

I'm assuming you've rebooted the C61K also, correct? And what version is running on the C61K?


----------



## guitarguy316

How do you get audio and video back in sync on the c61k and hs17? Full reboot? Pause then play? It's annoying, happens daily sometimes more than once.


----------



## P Smith

oh man! you're posting same question in different threads and forums ... be patience, wait an answer after one post ... you got the answer at avsforum !


----------



## Rich

P Smith said:


> oh man! you're posting same question in different threads and forums ... be patience, wait an answer after one post ... you got the answer at avsforum !


What's the answer?

Rich


----------



## P Smith

Rich said:


> What's the answer?Rich


well ... Directv II HD/4k - Page 61 - AVS Forum | Home Theater Discussions And Reviews


----------



## Rich

P Smith said:


> well ... Directv II HD/4k - Page 61 - AVS Forum | Home Theater Discussions And Reviews


I just read thru that thread. I see nothing about video syncing or HS17s. How can you tell people to check out a thread with over 1800 posts? Who in their right mind would do that? The link should have taken me to the appropriate post...something to think about Pete...have mercy on us...

Rich


----------



## Laxguy

In fairness, it's 60 odd pages, and over 1800 posts. Way to much to wade through in any event.


----------



## P Smith

Rich said:


> I just read thru that PAGE. I see nothing about video syncing or HS17s. How can you tell people to check out a thread with 1834 PAGES. Who in their right mind would do that? The link should have taken me to the appropriate post...something to think about Pete...have mercy on us...
> 
> Rich


when I do click THE URL it's bring to right post # 1822
probably it's your browser do finicky


----------



## Rich

Laxguy said:


> In fairness, it's 60 odd pages, and over 1800 posts. Way to much to wade through in any event.


You're right, I don't see how I screwed that up. And you're right about it being too much to sort thru. The answer I saw on post 1822 isn't really much of an answer: "change channel or pause/restart." I would have suggested "click back once", that seemed to work most of the time. I'll change that post, sorry for any confusion.

Rich


----------



## keithtd

C61K HDMI handshake with Sony 65x930E recently started to startup in SD. Changing channel and the SD format remains, changing to 4K channel or turning off/on the C61 and all returns to HD. During this time the TV Resolutions menu shows 1080p (HDMI cable required) and 4K is replaced with NO_STRING, this returns to normal after off/on. I also noticed the Client Software as N/A. Have changed the HDMI cable. DTV support states they haven't seen this and I'm waiting for a call back, any recommendations?
Thanks


----------



## P Smith

keithtd said:


> any recommendations?


well... if you are reading the forum you know that: cross your fingers and wait ...


----------



## inkahauts

Is it hooked up directly to the TV? Or by chance are you going through an AV receiver first? Have you updated the software on the TV lately?


----------



## keithtd

inkahauts said:


> Is it hooked up directly to the TV? Or by chance are you going through an AV receiver first? Have you updated the software on the TV lately?


HDMI directly connected. TV and HR54 up-to-date, C61 software version shows N/A.


----------



## keithtd

keithtd said:


> HDMI directly connected. TV and HR54 up-to-date, C61 software version shows N/A.


HR54/200 updated to 0xd80 this morning, now the C61 software version shows version 0xa35


----------



## TBlazer07

keithtd said:


> HR54/200 updated to 0xd80 this morning, now the C61 software version shows version 0xa35


Anyone notice if 0xa35 resolved the constant audio dropouts on the C61K?


----------



## WestDC

TBlazer07 said:


> Anyone notice if 0xa35 resolved the constant audio dropouts on the C61K?


Yes -it did on mine - my work around before load 35 was to disable dolby to solve the audio drop after load 35 I re-enabled dolby and no more audio drops


----------



## TBlazer07

WestDC said:


> Yes -it did on mine - my work around before load 35 was to disable dolby to solve the audio drop after load 35 I re-enabled dolby and no more audio drops


Thanks ... let me know if it goes bad again. I'll give it a week or so as it is a major job to swap my C61 beck in the system then move my HR to another location.


----------



## WestDC

TBlazer07 said:


> Thanks ... let me know if it goes bad again. I'll give it a week or so as it is a major job to swap my C61 beck in the system then move my HR to another location.


Just FYI: I've had that current software 35 for 3 weeks already - YMMV


----------



## P Smith

WestDC said:


> Just FYI: I've had that current software *35* for 3 weeks already - YMMV


it's 0x0a35, you are confusing members and search engine


----------



## captaink5217

Since this update my lg oled c6p will no longer tune into any of the 4k channels, no sound or picture just black screen.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WestDC

P Smith said:


> it's 0x0a35, you are confusing members and search engine


No I'm Not- 35 is short hand for 0x0a35


----------



## P Smith

duh ? so what would be 0x0735 then ? that's ridiculous idea what never should be invented and accepted  
I'm pretty sure you never wrote a program with many versions ...

version number is like your home address ... try make it short to house# and see if USPS will deliver to it


----------



## c_l_phillips72

Is there anyone else here who uses a C61k with a JVC RS4XX projector and has problems when going from a 4k D* channel to a non-4K channel? 

I've tried everything I can think of, but the only thing that resolves the issue is to completely power down my projector, which I don't want to do since I want to continue watching on my projector and I don't want to be powering on/off all of the time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## P Smith

did you try disconnect and reconnect HDMI cable ?


----------



## ROK5TAR

c_l_phillips72 said:


> Is there anyone else here who uses a C61k with a JVC RS4XX projector and has problems when going from a 4k D* channel to a non-4K channel?
> 
> I've tried everything I can think of, but the only thing that resolves the issue is to completely power down my projector, which I don't want to do since I want to continue watching on my projector and I don't want to be powering on/off all of the time.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't have a projector but I get a black screen and use channel up like 2 times and the picture comes back


----------



## TBlazer07

WestDC said:


> Just FYI: I've had that current software 35 for 3 weeks already - YMMV


After reading that I reinstalled my C61K and all seems fine (so far!). Thank you.


----------



## WestDC

c_l_phillips72 said:


> Is there anyone else here who uses a C61k with a JVC RS4XX projector and has problems when going from a 4k D* channel to a non-4K channel?
> 
> I've tried everything I can think of, but the only thing that resolves the issue is to completely power down my projector, which I don't want to do since I want to continue watching on my projector and I don't want to be powering on/off all of the time.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You might try (turning) Native on in the mini menu - if it's not on already - I don't have a projector either (however) I found turning that on gives it time to sync up.

I have native turned off on my other receivers to speed them up


----------



## slice1900

captaink5217 said:


> Since this update my lg oled c6p will no longer tune into any of the 4k channels, no sound or picture just black screen.


This is why IMHO it is better to use one of Directv's clients than to use the RVU feature in a TV. Directv probably doesn't pay as much attention to whether changes they make in the Genie firmware breaks something in RVU TVs. Plus in a year or two LG will probably stop delivering updates for the built-in apps, and RVU will eventually stop working entirely.

If you saved money using your TV instead of a client that would be one thing, but since you don't...


----------



## keithtd

keithtd said:


> C61K HDMI handshake with Sony 65x930E recently started to startup in SD. Changing channel and the SD format remains, changing to 4K channel or turning off/on the C61 and all returns to HD. During this time the TV Resolutions menu shows 1080p (HDMI cable required) and 4K is replaced with NO_STRING, this returns to normal after off/on. I also noticed the Client Software as N/A. Have changed the HDMI cable. DTV support states they haven't seen this and I'm waiting for a call back, any recommendations?
> Thanks


Contacted D again this morning after not hearing back and they now tell me it's a known issue they are working on. Now it's a waiting game on D to resolve.


----------



## MysteryMan

keithtd said:


> Contacted D again this morning after not hearing back and they now tell me it's a known issue they are working on. Now it's a waiting game on D to resolve.


Welcome to the waiting game club. It took DIRECTV over a year to correct the dreaded audio dropout issue many were experiencing with the C61K-700.


----------



## I WANT MORE

MysteryMan said:


> Welcome to the waiting game club. It took DIRECTV over a year to correct the dreaded audio dropout issue many were experiencing with the C61K-700.


Your post indicates that the problems have been corrected. I still have audio dropouts and freezes with my C61K.


----------



## MysteryMan

I WANT MORE said:


> Your post indicates that the problems have been corrected. I still have audio dropouts and freezes with my C61K.


What software is your C61K-700 running? My C61K-700 was updated to 0x0a35 in August. Since getting this software update the audio dropout issue ceased. Others reported the same result.


----------



## c_l_phillips72

P Smith said:


> did you try disconnect and reconnect HDMI cable ?


Yes, I have. In my setup, the HDMI goes from the C61K to my AVR (Yamaha RX-A3060), and then to my projector. In that setup, I disconnected and reconnected the HDMI cable, and even tried it on multiple HDMI ports on the AVR. My JVC projector has 2 HDMI ports, but only 1 (HDMI 1) is for 4k.

I have also eliminated the AVR, and connected the HDMI directly from the C61K to my projector and had the same issue.



ROK5TAR said:


> Don't have a projector but I get a black screen and use channel up like 2 times and the picture comes back


I've tried changing the channel, but when I do the screen goes black or it looks like watching tv a long time ago with an Antenna when there was no reception - just a few horizontal lines on the screen that move up the screen.



WestDC said:


> You might try (turning) Native on in the mini menu - if it's not on already - I don't have a projector either (however) I found turning that on gives it time to sync up.
> 
> I have native turned off on my other receivers to speed them up


Yes, I have the Native setting on, and always have. I've tried turning that off, but it didn't make any difference.


----------



## WestDC

DO you have one of these projectors?

Software Updates

Is your fW up to date? is your c61K wired or Wireless? The only way to test the mini would be to connect it to another 4k (TV) and see if the problem is the same.

Just some suggestions


----------



## c_l_phillips72

WestDC said:


> DO you have one of these projectors?
> 
> Software Updates
> 
> Is your fW up to date? is your c61K wired or Wireless? The only way to test the mini would be to connect it to another 4k (TV) and see if the problem is the same.
> 
> Just some suggestions


Yes, I updated my firmware about 3 weeks ago.

My C61k is wired, and unfortunately my other 4k TV isn't near a coax outlet, so I'm using just a regular genie mini on that one.


----------



## WestDC

c_l_phillips72 said:


> Yes, I updated my firmware about 3 weeks ago.
> 
> My C61k is wired, and unfortunately my other 4k TV isn't near a coax outlet, so I'm using just a regular genie mini on that one.


one a Wim- you could get a roll of rg6 and just lay it out on floor over the house and move the C61K to that set (to test) if it works then you may try yelling a JVC (or ) speaking to them 

If it acts the same- then you could call D* and try a replacement C61K -just a thought


----------



## TBlazer07

I WANT MORE said:


> Your post indicates that the problems have been corrected. I still have audio dropouts and freezes with my C61K.





MysteryMan said:


> What software is your C61K-700 running? My C61K-700 was updated to 0x0a35 in August. Since getting this software update the audio dropout issue ceased. Others reported the same result.


I can happily now vouch for that! Not a single dropout since I updated the software about 1 week ago. It had been so bad I had disconnected the box and tossed it in a drawer.


----------



## CraigerM

Do they have new HR-54's? Or are they all refurbished?


----------



## guitarguy316

I’m having skips or freezes every maybe 5-10 minutes on my hs17/c61k setup. Any ideas? It pauses for about 5-10 seconds then comes back.


----------



## elaclair

Okay guys, I've got a new LG OLED55E7P being delivered today, so it's time to dive in to the 4K fray. I'm posting in this thread mainly because I'm curious if anyone has had decent results using RVU with an HR54, or should I play it safe and get a C61K ? The whole other question of course is whether to go HR-54 or HS-17, but that's probably a whole different discussion in a different forum/thread.


----------



## MysteryMan

elaclair said:


> Okay guys, I've got a new LG OLED55E7P being delivered today, so it's time to dive in to the 4K fray. I'm posting in this thread mainly because I'm curious if anyone has had decent results using RVU with an HR54, or should I play it safe and get a C61K ? The whole other question of course is whether to go HR-54 or HS-17, but that's probably a whole different discussion in a different forum/thread.


Support for TV's is shorter than support for DIRECTV equipment so go with the C61K-700. AT&T/DIRECTV has taken the approach of a headless server/client system. Given that you can upgrade now with a HS17 Genie 2 or go with the HR54 and upgrade later.


----------



## inkahauts

elaclair said:


> Okay guys, I've got a new LG OLED55E7P being delivered today, so it's time to dive in to the 4K fray. I'm posting in this thread mainly because I'm curious if anyone has had decent results using RVU with an HR54, or should I play it safe and get a C61K ? The whole other question of course is whether to go HR-54 or HS-17, but that's probably a whole different discussion in a different forum/thread.


What's in your system today?


----------



## elaclair

inkahauts said:


> What's in your system today?


Currently three TVs, only the new LG will be going 4k. HR44-500 w/AM-21, HR24-500,and a C41-700 . Which is also another consideration if I were to go with HS17.....what to do with that HR24.......


----------



## elaclair

MysteryMan said:


> Support for TV's is shorter than support for DIRECTV equipment so go with the C61K-700. AT&T/DIRECTV has taken the approach of a headless server/client system. Given that you can upgrade now with a HS17 Genie 2 or go with the HR54 and upgrade later.


A very good point. Keeping the TV out of the mix is probably best. So C61K it is, I'll think about whether to the HS17 or HR54 a bit more before pulling the trigger... Thanks for the input!!!


----------



## inkahauts

Hs17 route... same # of tuners as you have now, 500 gig larger hard drive, 50 LESS series links... NO AM21. Up to two 4k tvs at one time, and two 4K recordings at one time. All clients.

Hr54 Route... same # of tuners as now, 500 gigs less hard drive space, 50 more series links, can only watch or record one 4K channel at a time. If you ever upgrade to two or three 4K tvs you will lose some of this...


----------



## itzme

inkahauts said:


> Hs17 route... same # of tuners as you have now, 500 gig larger hard drive, 50 LESS series links... NO AM21. Up to two 4k tvs at one time, and two 4K recordings at one time. All clients.
> 
> Hr54 Route... same # of tuners as now, 500 gigs less hard drive space, 50 more series links, can only watch or record one 4K channel at a time. If you ever upgrade to two or three 4K tvs you will lose some of this...


I'll be in a similar boat in a couple months and I'm considering the hr54 and hr24 route. With only 2 ppl in the house and 3 tvs (maybe 2 of which being 4K) I don't see a problem with the 4K recording or viewing conflicts.

Questions...
Will my Am-21 continue to show OTA channels in the guide on all the tvs? Any chance having all the tvs display the caller ID when there's a land line phone cable plugged into the old hr-24? (I doubt that one). Will DTV make me sign a new contract for year? I just committed to a year last month.


----------



## inkahauts

Unless you have more than 100 series links and need over the air through dtv, I’d get the hs17 in your situation myself. 

AM21 won’t ever work with an hs17 and it’s shaky from what I understand on a HR54. But I expect it will be working on HR24 till they die. With Whole Home Service of course anything recorded will playback anywhere.

Caller I’d is done really. Its not available on the hr54 or newer hs17 at all, and you will never see one unit send caller I’d to all the others in a system. I suggest getting phones that talk your caller I’d.

Any upgrade requires a two year contract I believe. But They don’t stack commitments, it’s just whatever the latest one is and starts it when you get the upgrade, so if you did something that required a new commitment tomorrow, it would be your new commitment, the only one is tossed out.


----------



## itzme

I do use my AM-21 when I'm expecting rain or even sometimes when there's a DTV contract dispute. With the AM-21 on my HR44 I see the OTA channels on the guide all the whole home TVs, not just the recorded shows. Nice when it rains. I also like the extra series link and the HR24 drive where I record, well "crap" that I occasionally watch. I like AM-21 but I suppose I could live without it and those other advantages. 

Why are you such a strong supporter of the hs17 over the HR54? I've always respected your opinion here. I wont be buying the 4k for a few months.


----------



## I WANT MORE

itzme said:


> I do use my AM-21 when I'm expecting rain or even sometimes when there's a DTV contract dispute. *With the AM-21 on my HR44 I see the OTA channels on the guide all the whole home TVs, not just the recorded shows. * Nice when it rains. I also like the extra series link and the HR24 drive where I record, well "crap" that I occasionally watch. I like AM-21 but I suppose I could live without it and those other advantages.
> 
> Why are you such a strong supporter of the hs17 over the HR54? I've always respected your opinion here. I wont be buying the 4k for a few months.


Are you saying that with the AM21 connected to your 44 you can tune to the OTA channels on your 24s?


----------



## P Smith

that would be nice feature


----------



## itzme

No, not on my HR-24, just on my HR44 and C41, which are really the two main TVs in the house. The HR24 is on a basement-treadmill-and-guest room-still a CRT TV that's used sparingly. And yes, the OTA options on the two main TVs are nice.

But I've listed all the little benefits that i perceive about the HR54 setup, so help me understand why I'd benefit more from the hs17? Speedier? Storage? Benefits like that. Keep in mind we're two people and two main TV's (a third occasional use)


----------



## doctrsnoop

This implementation of 4K reminds me of the early days of HD, I bought the Tivo HRs and then it went a totally different way. I have my doubts about the HS-17 and I'm sitting this one out until 4K becomes prevalent.


----------



## slice1900

A while back someone posted something about an internal communication of Directv mentioning an OTA module coming for the HS17. Also mentioned an HS27 and HS37 coming (presumably in some stage of development) so if all that was true and plans don't change, I wouldn't hold out any hope for Directv to change direction on Genie 2. It will continue to be headless, that just makes so much more sense for a variety of reasons, even if it isn't what people have become used to with cable/satellite set tops.

I just wonder what improvements they could make. It could be faster, but I haven't heard anyone complain about it being slow. The name suggests those future models would still support 7 TVs...maybe they'll support more simultaneous 4K streams the two the HS17 currently supports (I say "currently" because it isn't clear why the limit is so low, so I wouldn't be shocked if it is raised in a future firmware update)

The 100 series links thing is just software and has nothing to do with the hardware capabilities of Genie 1 or Genie 2. Maybe they just haven't heard enough customers raise it as an issue, who knows.


----------



## P Smith

slice1900 said:


> The name suggests those future models would still support 7 TVs


I recall someone posted screenshots of 15 real tuners in HS17 ... perhaps FW update could bring more then 7 ?


----------



## slice1900

P Smith said:


> I recall someone posted screenshots of 15 real tuners in HS17 ... perhaps FW update could bring more then 7 ?


No, pretty sure they continue to limit it to 7 regardless because of 4K requiring more than one SWM channel. I said they were probably going to do this long before it launched, that they wouldn't want to confuse people by telling people they could watch/record fewer things at once if some of them are 4K.

Grabbing 15 tuners is why I think it might gain support for more 4K clients down the road, but maybe the HS27 will be what addresses that and the HS17 will always be limited to two.


----------



## P Smith

perhaps the magic number 7 derived with max 7 pairs from the 15 tuners pool

anyway, I see current limit as big under use of the 15 tuners, original design cannot be so loose


----------



## keithtd

keithtd said:


> Contacted D again this morning after not hearing back and they now tell me it's a known issue they are working on. Now it's a waiting game on D to resolve.


Welp, appears the latest C61K firmware update yesterday morning resolved the handshake issue. Now only if the DTV App would connect to my Genie from the outside and Big Blue got on a winning streak, life would be good ;-)


----------



## P Smith

keithtd said:


> Welp, appears the latest C61K firmware update yesterday morning resolved the handshake issue. Now only if the DTV App would connect to my Genie from the outside and Big Blue got on a winning streak, life would be good ;-)


Do you want to share with us what exactly [lucky] version of C61k's FW you got ?


----------



## DukeBlue

My C61K got version 0xfb7 Tuesday. I was having bad handshake issues and they seem to be gone now. I also noticed under display settings that the TV color HDR test now works and gives me a good news your TV is HDR compatible message.


----------



## P Smith

DukeBlue said:


> My *C61K* got version 0xfb7 Tuesday. I was having bad handshake issues and they seem to be gone now. I also noticed under display settings that the TV color HDR test now works and gives me a good news your TV is HDR compatible message.


something wrong here:
c61k - 0A35
c61W - 0FB7
the source is DirecTV Firmware Watcher


----------



## DukeBlue

It will be live a little after 3:00 AM EST. They have been pushing it out 3-7 AM and then going back to 0A35 during the day. They are doing the same for the new genie software 0D80 in the daytime and 0FED 3-7.


----------



## P Smith

interesting ...
(as I'm aware, the letter "F" is an indicator of special debugging build)


----------



## hancox

P Smith said:


> interesting ...
> (as I'm aware, the letter "F" is an indicator of special debugging build)


Err what? Every release of the new GUI has been "F" - it's almost certainly the equivalent of an X.0 release.


----------



## keithtd

P Smith said:


> Do you want to share with us what exactly [lucky] version of C61k's FW you got ?


0xfb7 though DTV Firmware Watch page shows the C61K-700 having 0x0A35


----------



## keithtd

keithtd said:


> 0xfb7 though DTV Firmware Watch page shows the C61K-700 having 0x0A35


Manually updated my HR54 this morning, new GUI, Audio options are nice. Added benefit is I can now stream my DVR on the DTV app remotely which has never worked on my Galaxy S7.


----------



## Magi

I have a DVR and a Genie Mini installed at my house about 5 months ago. Even though my DVR is working just fine, I am getting the infamous "No servers detected" error on Genie C61. Resetted both boxes several times as described in the help site but it didn't work. I verified all the hard wiring, splitters, etc.--nothing wrong! I have the green light in front of the Genie as well but it doesn't connect to the DVR. Direct TV is refusing to send me another Genie Mini and trying to either charge me for a service call ($100) or charge $7.99/mo for "protection" to get it fixed. Has anybody experienced anything similar to this before? I'm really opposed to pay to get something fixed when it doesn't even belong to me and it is not failing due to user error.


----------



## inkahauts

Magi said:


> I have a DVR and a Genie Mini installed at my house about 5 months ago. Even though my DVR is working just fine, I am getting the infamous "No servers detected" error on Genie C61. Resetted both boxes several times as described in the help site but it didn't work. I verified all the hard wiring, splitters, etc.--nothing wrong! I have the green light in front of the Genie as well but it doesn't connect to the DVR. Direct TV is refusing to send me another Genie Mini and trying to either charge me for a service call ($100) or charge $7.99/mo for "protection" to get it fixed. Has anybody experienced anything similar to this before? I'm really opposed to pay to get something fixed when it doesn't even belong to me and it is not failing due to user error.


How is the system connected to the internet? First thing I'd do is get it complete disconnected from the internet and your home network.


----------



## Steady Teddy

0xfb7

Twice already today, the 4K box was unchecked in display settings and I had to check it when watching 106. More bugs to an already bug riddled piece of garbage.

Well done, D*


----------



## Steveknj

Steady Teddy said:


> 0xfb7
> 
> Twice already today, the 4K box was unchecked in display settings and I had to check it when watching 106. More bugs to an already bug riddled piece of garbage.
> 
> Well done, D*


I'm having the same issue. Happened 2x over the weekend. PITA, but hopefully they will push out a hot fix or I will end up calling and complaining.

So far, I'm kind of thinking that I wasted my time doing this "upgrade" My HR44 with the standard receiver / HR2x setup was humming along (only issue was had to replace an HR2x which is why I was offered the "upgrade" in the first place. The amount of 4K that DirecTV offers is pretty crappy, unless you do OD, which I don't, and I am forced to use a mini on my main TV which means I lose PIP functionality. Plus I have lost some internet syncing and a few other minor inconveniences that I never use to have. Oh well.


----------



## WestDC

DO you have the Native setting set to ON? in the C61K-Also are you running the NEW GUI on your HR54? if NOT that may be the problem as it's only halfway upgraded.

I Running the New GUI on my hR54 and The setting hasn't changed -That's why I asked.


----------



## itzme

Steveknj said:


> I'm having the same issue. Happened 2x over the weekend. PITA, but hopefully they will push out a hot fix or I will end up calling and complaining.
> 
> So far, I'm kind of thinking that I wasted my time doing this "upgrade" My HR44 with the standard receiver / HR2x setup was humming along (only issue was had to replace an HR2x which is why I was offered the "upgrade" in the first place. The amount of 4K that DirecTV offers is pretty crappy, unless you do OD, which I don't, and I am forced to use a mini on my main TV which means I lose PIP functionality. Plus I have lost some internet syncing and a few other minor inconveniences that I never use to have. Oh well.


I've got an HR44 and HR24 setup and I appreciate your post, since I'm considering upgrading. For the reasons you mention I may just upgrade the TV for the 4k from my Apple TV, and put off the DTV upgrade for awhile. The last thing I want is an increased contract length AND worse service.


----------



## Steady Teddy

WestDC said:


> DO you have the Native setting set to ON? in the C61K-Also are you running the NEW GUI on your HR54? if NOT that may be the problem as it's only halfway upgraded.
> 
> I Running the New GUI on my hR54 and The setting hasn't changed -That's why I asked.


Native was set to ON. Made no difference. Disheartening if this is just a preview of things to come. I called tech support and they told me the solution was to turn native OFF and turn off 480i & 480p. Told them the C61K doesn't even have 480 settings. The girl said those are the instructions given from the engineering department. Dunno how much more I can take. Do ANY of those morons have a ****ing clue?


----------



## WestDC

Steady Teddy said:


> Dunno how much more I can take. Do ANY of those morons have a ****ing clue?


Not a Requirement For What they are being paid! - Are you running the NEW GUI on your Genie? Also Are You Sure your HDMI cable is 2.2 (just asking as I can't see it from here) Also is your 4k TV firmware up to date.


----------



## Steady Teddy

WestDC said:


> Not a Requirement For What they are being paid! - Are you running the NEW GUI on your Genie? Also Are You Sure your HDMI cable is 2.2 (just asking as I can't see it from here) Also is your 4k TV firmware up to date.


I don't have the full GUI update. The C61K software is 0xfb7, updated a few days ago. My LG B6P has the latest firmware. I'm running 50' HDMI cable runs but they're rated 18GBps and HDR approved. I know you can't trust most the certifations of some those cables but I have an Apple TV 4K and it works fine. PQ blows away anything on DirecTv.


----------



## WestDC

Steady Teddy said:


> I don't have the full GUI update. The C61K software is 0xfb7, updated a few days ago. My LG B6P has the latest firmware. I'm running 50' HDMI cable runs but they're rated 18GBps and HDR approved. I know you can't trust most the certifations of some those cables but I have an Apple TV 4K and it works fine. PQ blows away anything on DirecTv.


Since you only have half the GUI update -That is most likely the cause of your issue -


----------



## P Smith

WestDC said:


> Not a Requirement For What they are being paid! - Are you running the NEW GUI on your Genie? Also *Are You Sure your HDMI cable is 2.2* (just asking as I can't see it from here) Also is your 4k TV firmware up to date.


it's little bit over requirement: HDMI 2.0 & HDCP 2.2


----------



## vpr632

Hey everyone,

Question, my HR54 and C61K are giving me an issue with ONDEMAND. All receivers are up to date with the new GUI firmware. When trying to access ONDEMAND I receive the ERROR 1000.

If anyone has any suggestions it would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## P Smith

did you try cold reboot of both boxes ?


----------



## vpr632

I didn't use the button to reboot but I did try rebooting through Menu.


----------



## P Smith

cold reboot means disconnect power for short amount of time


----------



## vpr632

Okay, I will try when I get home and follow-up. Thanks.


----------



## Steveknj

WestDC said:


> DO you have the Native setting set to ON? in the C61K-Also are you running the NEW GUI on your HR54? if NOT that may be the problem as it's only halfway upgraded.
> 
> I Running the New GUI on my hR54 and The setting hasn't changed -That's why I asked.


Old GUi and I've used both native on and native off. Currently have it as off, and it's been good for a couple of days. It' s intermittent and I haven't watched a ton of TV the last couple of days.


----------



## Steveknj

itzme said:


> I've got an HR44 and HR24 setup and I appreciate your post, since I'm considering upgrading. For the reasons you mention I may just upgrade the TV for the 4k from my Apple TV, and put off the DTV upgrade for awhile. The last thing I want is an increased contract length AND worse service.


That's what I would do. Unless you are a heavy OD user, I don't see the point really. There are the occasional games that are on ch. 105 but they aren't all that often and so far I've only seen one that interests me. Heck the majority of programming is still 1080i or 720p (no fault of D* on this). My hope was that, like HD content, eventually there would be much more 4K in the near future but 5 months out, nothing has really changed. The only bonus was I got some freebies as part of the deal (free Sunday Ticket Max, some free Showtime and Starz for a few months).


----------



## itzme

Were you on contract at the time you negotiated that? Did you commit to 1 yr or 2?


----------



## guitarguy316

So the past 2 days I’m seeing some grate hitches or skips every 5-10 seconds or so. It’s so obvious watching live sports. I rebooted my hs17 and all my c61k clients. I just turned on the fsu game and I’m still seeing it. 

Anyone else experiencing this just in the last couple of days?


----------



## P Smith

please ! you are posting same question too many times in different threads


----------



## bigdaddyps50

keithtd said:


> Manually updated my HR54 this morning, new GUI, Audio options are nice. Added benefit is I can now stream my DVR on the DTV app remotely which has never worked on my Galaxy S7.


How does one manually update? Is this top secret stuff, or can any regular kind of guy do it?


----------



## P Smith

bigdaddyps50 said:


> How does one manually update? Is this top secret stuff, or can any regular kind of guy do it?


read about CE program, search for "02468", but be ready - your DVR cold be stoned !


----------



## MysteryMan

bigdaddyps50 said:


> How does one manually update? Is this top secret stuff, or can any regular kind of guy do it?


No, it's not top secret but why would you want to? There's good reason why AT&T/DIRECTV staggers national release software.


----------



## bigdaddyps50

Cold be stoned? Never heard that one...
Try could be bricked.

Why would I want to? I'm a "wild and crazy guy".
No risk, no reward.
Let's have the "straight skinny" on the correct steps?
Anyone?


----------



## WestDC

bigdaddyps50 said:


> Cold be stoned? Never heard that one...
> Try could be bricked.
> 
> Why would I want to? I'm a "wild and crazy guy".
> No risk, no reward.
> Let's have the "straight skinny" on the correct steps?
> Anyone?


1. Reboot the receiver Either Thru the Menu Setting restart receiver or using the red button.
2. at the first sign of Start up (blue light)
3. Using the remote (press) 0 2 4 6 8 
4. Should you miss it the Receiver will just start booting up (press the red button)

Repeat- Steps 2 & 3

Screen will show Software found and it will display the number and a loading screen*

*Note - Look at your Current Software Load -thru Menu setting display 0X08D0 - (it will shoe the date) it was installed

Should that Software be in the stream When you do a Download - It does NOTHING for you It will go thru the motions but Nothing will be change in your current software on your receiver.


----------



## guitarguy316

WestDC said:


> 1. Reboot the receiver Either Thru the Menu Setting restart receiver or using the red button.
> 2. at the first sign of Start up (blue light)
> 3. Using the remote (press) 0 2 4 6 8
> 4. Should you miss it the Receiver will just start booting up (press the red button)
> 
> Repeat- Steps 2 & 3
> 
> Screen will show Software found and it will display the number and a loading screen*
> 
> *Note - Look at your Current Software Load -thru Menu setting display 0X08D0 - (it will shoe the date) it was installed
> 
> Should that Software be in the stream When you do a Download - It does NOTHING for you It will go thru the motions but Nothing will be change in your current software on your receiver.


I've just been trying the past 10 minutes. Nothing is updating so I guess the stream doesn't have the new firmware up right now?


----------



## P Smith

watch www.redh.com/dtv page


----------



## MysteryMan

P Smith said:


> watch www.redh.com/dtv page


That site isn't as reliable as it once was. It's been down quite a bit lately.


----------



## guitarguy316

P Smith said:


> watch www.redh.com/dtv page


Well I can't even get my c61k to check firmware? I hold reset and as soon as I see blue power light I type 0 2 4 6 8. Nothing happens and receiver does standard startup.

Do I need to reboot my hs17?


----------



## P Smith

it's been noted - clients getting FW from a server, nothing help to update those


----------



## P Smith

MysteryMan said:


> That site isn't as reliable as it once was. It's been down quite a bit lately.


unfortunately it's one source in a World what show streaming FW online


----------



## vpr632

P Smith said:


> did you try cold reboot of both boxes ?


I tried the cold reboot and still no change. I also noticed the tech put a power insert in line with the HR54 so I disconnected it and did a double reboot and still no change. I called tech support and they are stumped. I'm thinking it has to do with their new firmware. Anyone have any advice?


----------



## P Smith

that's why CE program is separated from regular users !


----------



## ROK5TAR

guitarguy316 said:


> Well I can't even get my c61k to check firmware? I hold reset and as soon as I see blue power light I type 0 2 4 6 8. Nothing happens and receiver does standard startup.
> 
> Do I need to reboot my hs17?


Does not work on clients. To force download on hs17 you need to push red reset button and once you see white status light hold add client button on top till status light starts flashing white


----------



## guitarguy316

ROK5TAR said:


> Does not work on clients. To force download on hs17 you need to push red reset button and once you see white status light hold add client button on top till status light starts flashing white


On the hs17 itself? I presume between 3-7am est?


----------



## ROK5TAR

guitarguy316 said:


> On the hs17 itself? I presume between 3-7am est?


Yea on hs-17


----------



## guitarguy316

ROK5TAR said:


> Yea on hs-17


Thanks and is there any indication it's downloading firmware?


----------



## P Smith

guitarguy316 said:


> Thanks and is there any indication it's downloading firmware?


please read CE program conditions at iamedgecutter.com site !


----------



## vpr632

What is the latest firmware version for HR54 and C61K? I had 0x0ff3 and noticed a lot of bugs so I forced an update and it brought the HR54 back to 0x0D80. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## P Smith

vpr632 said:


> What is the latest firmware version for HR54 and C61K? I had 0x0ff3 and noticed a lot of bugs so I forced an update and it brought the HR54 back to 0x0D80.


see www'redh.com/dtv


----------



## vpr632

P Smith said:


> see www'redh.com/dtv


I use that site however everything is grayed out and inactive.


----------



## P Smith

may be need other volunteers to collect data from tpns ? anyone ?


----------



## slice1900

P Smith said:


> may be need other volunteers to collect data from tpns ? anyone ?


The guy who set it up was a Directv employee (maybe former employee now?) who had some insider knowledge about the format of the PIDs containing software updates to able to determine the version, and hardware it was intended for. It may not be possible for anyone else to duplicate that without his insider knowledge.

It also doesn't tell what software updates are available over the internet for the HS17 and future internet-updateable receivers - though it might be possible to sniff the TCP/IP traffic between the HS17 and directv.com/att.com servers to figure out a way to find out what software version is available for internet update.


----------



## ROK5TAR

guitarguy316 said:


> Thanks and is there any indication it's downloading firmware?


Status light will flash white while downloading


----------



## P Smith

slice1900 said:


> The guy who set it up was a Directv employee (maybe former employee now?) who had some insider knowledge about the format of the PIDs containing software updates to able to determine the version, and hardware it was intended for. It may not be possible for anyone else to duplicate that without his insider knowledge.
> 
> It also doesn't tell what software updates are available over the internet for the HS17 and future internet-updateable receivers - though it might be possible to sniff the TCP/IP traffic between the HS17 and directv.com/att.com servers to figure out a way to find out what software version is available for internet update.


Doug was a member here before DTV hired him, he made the server side work (DB, pages) after I gave my program to him and his contributors with PC and TSreader with TH1020A card(s). I don't know his current employment, but up to last week he keep his site alive ... May be his contributor(s) cannot keep these PC running 24/7/365 ? If someone interested to help in posting such info and have pertinent equipment, he will have the DLL.


----------



## bigdaddyps50

Upgraded my HR 54-700 this morning to new software.
02468, huh? That's some NSA level secret encryption code.


----------



## snowtrooper1966

Thinking of ditching Dish and getting HR54 & C61K mini setup combo w/Ultimate package for best possible signal and some 4K content in my 7.2.2 HT setup
Will be fed to my Denon X4300H to my Sony 65XBR850C. Im aware my panel is DirectTV ready, but think quality of HDMI is best option.
Any insight is appreciated...


----------



## WestDC

bigdaddyps50 said:


> Upgraded my HR 54-700 this morning to new software.
> 02468, huh? That's some NSA level secret encryption code.


The HS-17 has much different way of going about getting a download


----------



## hancox

*Interesting*

It appears that RVU passes HDR (based on the settings changing on my tv when i flipped to a program broadcasting HDR)! I'll confirm tonight, but this means i still don't need a C61K. Happy camper here!


----------



## WestDC

snowtrooper1966 said:


> Thinking of ditching Dish and getting HR54/C61K mini setup w/Ultimate package for best possible signal and some 4K content in my 7.2.2 HT setup
> Will be fed to my Denon X4300H to my Sony 65XBR850C. Im aware my panel is DirectTV ready, but think quality of HDMI is best option.
> Any insight is appreciated...


I would suggest you get a C61K the receiver can be upgraded if and when needed and software is controlled by D* 4K Hdr is just now starting and based on past practice more changes and content will be coming and seeing how the standards (of which are many) and None in stone - At this point in time - I get a receiver it's easier and cost less than a new tv going forward - JMOP


----------



## snowtrooper1966

WestDC said:


> I would suggest you get a C61K the receiver can be upgraded if and when needed and software is controlled by D* 4K Hdr is just now starting and based on past practice more changes and content will be coming and seeing how the standards (of which are many) and None in stone - At this point in time - I get a receiver it's easier and cost less than a new tv going forward - JMOP


Yep, the plan is to get the pair.
Now I'm seeing that the C61K does not hardline w/the HR 54, so kind of negates my thought that I would bypass any over the air challenges I was looking to avoid, so why not just go with the HR 54 and use a DECA to connect via RVU


----------



## WestDC

snowtrooper1966 said:


> Yep, the plan is to get the pair.
> Now I'm seeing that the C61K does not hardline w/the HR 54, so kind of negates my thought that I would bypass any over the air challenges I was looking to avoid, so why not just go with the HR 54 and use a DECA to connect via RVU


I have a Hr54 and a C61K Connected to the same 4K TV ( SonyXBR65900E) It's has a RVU option as well - You will pay a $7 Monthly Charge for a RVU TV or a C61K - I stated my reasons for my NOT wanting a RVU connection of course you can do whatever is best for you.
The HR54- HDMI is only 1.4 so NO 4k Output - However it will record and play over MOCO allowing for 4K Display.

You Only Need the Deca to Activate the RVU during install - Change the TV and then you have to go thru that again - With a Receiver Change the TV and connect a HDMI cable and your good.

If you get a HS-17 it DOES NOT have a HDMI output at all - and you can Run 2 4K tv's at the same time. Maybe that would be better for you? going forward.


----------



## snowtrooper1966

WestDC said:


> I would suggest you get a C61K the receiver can be upgraded if and when needed and software is controlled by D*


Great point, I misread that earlier



WestDC said:


> You will pay a $7 Monthly Charge for a RVU TV or a C61K


Big reason I was considering RVU, to save the 7 bucks. That and the revelation there is no hardwire between the HR 54 and the C61K. Physical connection is best for signal xfer....



WestDC said:


> If you get a HS-17 it DOES NOT have a HDMI output at all - and you can Run 2 4K tv's at the same time. Maybe that would be better for you? going forward.


HS 17 not available to me until February. Only have one 4K TV, the boys room uses ATV for streaming content, don't need them surfing TV channels, LOL.
Do like the 2TB drive, but external eSata may be best solution for HR54 install.


----------



## WestDC

snowtrooper1966 said:


> Great point, I misread that earlier
> 
> Big reason I was considering RVU, to save the 7 bucks. That and the revelation there is no hardwire between the HR 54 and the C61K. Physical connection is best for signal xfer....
> 
> HS 17 not available to me until February. Only have one 4K TV, the boys room uses ATV for streaming content, don't need them surfing TV channels, LOL.
> Do like the 2TB drive, but external eSata may be best solution for HR54 install.


*NO_ THEY CHARGE THE SAME $7 a Month RVU or Receiver - The HR54 is the way to go -Hope it goes well 
*


----------



## Steady Teddy

Am I the only one you can’t get the 4K resolution setting to save on the C61K? Every time I watch channel 106 I get the message “Your TV does not support 4K” and I have to check the box. I have the full GUI update 0xfba.


----------



## WestDC

Steady Teddy said:


> Am I the only one you can't get the 4K resolution setting to save on the C61K? Every time I watch channel 106 I get the message "Your TV does not support 4K" and I have to check the box. I have the full GUI update 0xfba.


Things to Check (your HDMI Cable is Correct) - The Port of the TV is a 4K port that the HDMI cable is connected to - If that is correct Set your c61K to "native" does that change anything.

One other Question - Are you connecting direct the C61K Direct to the 4K TV or are you going through a AVR as well?


----------



## Steady Teddy

WestDC said:


> Things to Check (your HDMI Cable is Correct) - The Port of the TV is a 4K port that the HDMI cable is connected to - If that is correct Set your c61K to "native" does that change anything.
> 
> One other Question - Are you connecting direct the C61K Direct to the 4K TV or are you going through a AVR as well?


Thanks for the reply.

You just reminded me. I forgot about the old Monoprice HDMI cable hooked up from the C61K--->8802A. I swapped it out temporarily with the HDMI cable that came with my 4K KDLinks media player. I'm surprised I could get a 4K HDR signal even working AT ALL through that OLD cable, though it is quality. The 8802A is set to pass through and Native was already on. I thought I had everything swapped out cable-wise for my 4K devices but I was wrong.

Thanks again WestDC


----------



## WestDC

Steady Teddy said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> You just reminded me. I forgot about the old Monoprice HDMI cable hooked up from the C61K--->8802A. I swapped it out temporarily with the HDMI cable that came with my 4K KDLinks media player. I'm surprised I could get a 4K HDR signal even working AT ALL through that OLD cable, though it is quality. The 8802A is set to pass through and Native was already on. I thought I had everything swapped out cable-wise for my 4K devices but I was wrong.
> 
> Thanks again WestDC


Glad I was able to Suggest something Correct for once  Merry Christmas


----------



## Steady Teddy

Steady Teddy said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> You just reminded me. I forgot about the old Monoprice HDMI cable hooked up from the C61K--->8802A. I swapped it out temporarily with the HDMI cable that came with my 4K KDLinks media player. I'm surprised I could get a 4K HDR signal even working AT ALL through that OLD cable, though it is quality. The 8802A is set to pass through and Native was already on. I thought I had everything swapped out cable-wise for my 4K devices but I was wrong.


Damn! I spoke too soon. It's still happening. After turning my HT system off, then on again the 4K setting still doesn't save. The HDMI cable form the Marantz to the B6P are 50" long but are rated 18Gbps and HDR. I have an Apple TV 4K hooked up through the 8802A that can stream 4K HDR movies on Amazon Prime with any issues so I don't think it's a cable issue. Perhaps the C61K and my B6P just don't like each other. I know I REALLY don't like the Genie. At all.


----------



## I WANT MORE

I have a c61k going through a Sony AVR (previously a Pioneer) and have not had any issues with the c61k saving my 4k settings.

Correction: My c61k is HDMI directly to the tv and Digital Audio to the AVR.


----------



## WestDC

Steady Teddy said:


> Damn! I spoke too soon. It's still happening. After turning my HT system off, then on again the 4K setting still doesn't save. The HDMI cable form the Marantz to the B6P are 50" long but are rated 18Gbps and HDR. I have an Apple TV 4K hooked up through the 8802A that can stream 4K HDR movies on Amazon Prime with any issues so I don't think it's a cable issue. Perhaps the C61K and my B6P just don't like each other. I know I REALLY don't like the Genie. At all.


What happens If you Connect the C61K Direct to the TV? If it Stays - Then I would look at HT being the cause.


----------



## P Smith

Steady Teddy said:


> Am I the only one you can't get the 4K resolution setting to save on the C61K? Every time I watch channel 106 I get the message "Your TV does not support 4K" and I have to check the box. I have the full GUI update 0xfba.


you are not - I saw posts with same question here before;
most likely the reason is unstable HDCP handshake: need latest TV FW or/and AVR FW, cables, etc


----------



## Steveknj

On that vein, now I have a NEW problem with my C61K. For awhile, I've had the sync problems mentioned above where I can't get 4k to work consistently. Now, I can't get any resolution other than 720p to show on my C61K under Resolutions in the menu (upgraded GUI). As others have also mentioned, every other device that supports 4k connected to my TV work flawlessly (Roku Priemier, Sony HDR BD player are two devices I use without issue). I THINK my cables are rated for 4K but I'll try some new ones and see if that is the problem. Running through an AVR that supports 4k and as I said, the other devices are working fine.


----------



## P Smith

here you got very specific HDCP implementation for DTV, so pointing to other devices doesn't helpful


----------



## hancox

P Smith said:


> here you got very specific HDCP implementation for DTV, so pointing to other devices doesn't helpful


You calling anyone not helpful is pot/kettle...

@Steveknj i would at least try C61K --> TV HDMI straight, without the receiver. It at least eliminates a variable.

These c61Ks are really garbage...


----------



## I WANT MORE

Steveknj said:


> On that vein, now I have a NEW problem with my C61K. For awhile, I've had the sync problems mentioned above where I can't get 4k to work consistently. Now, I can't get any resolution other than 720p to show on my C61K under Resolutions in the menu (upgraded GUI). As others have also mentioned, every other device that supports 4k connected to my TV work flawlessly (Roku Priemier, Sony HDR BD player are two devices I use without issue). I THINK my cables are rated for 4K but I'll try some new ones and see if that is the problem. Running through an AVR that supports 4k and as I said, the other devices are working fine.


I would be willing to bet it is the HDMI cable from the c61k to the AVR.


----------



## P Smith

hancox said:


> You calling anyone not helpful is pot/kettle...
> 
> @Steveknj i would at least try C61K --> TV HDMI straight, without the receiver. It at least eliminates a variable.
> 
> These c61Ks are really garbage...


the point is do not go personal, keep at technical level

the HDMI/HDCP negotiation is unique for two devices connected by HDMI cable
pointing to other pair devices (what working fine) does not help
DTV HDCP have own quirks and bugs


----------



## Steveknj

I WANT MORE said:


> I would be willing to bet it is the HDMI cable from the c61k to the AVR.


Seems it was the cable at least for now. Over the holiday I switched out the cables (were Monoprice 4k rated 28AWG) with Amazon Basic certified 18AWG cables and this seems to have fixed this particular issue and it seems some of the handshaking issues have lessened but not completely gone away (but I think at this point, it might be more of an issue with ARC than anything else)

Interestingly enough, I moved those Monoprice cables to my new UHD BD player and they work flawlessly. So I think the C61K is just much more finicky than my BD player is.


----------



## slice1900

ARC seems to be a headache for a lot of devices, not just Directv's.

Rather than being "more finicky" perhaps the C61K just has a little less power behind its HDMI output than the BD player does, so the BD player can overpower issues with that cable like weak solder joints?


----------



## Steveknj

slice1900 said:


> ARC seems to be a headache for a lot of devices, not just Directv's.
> 
> Rather than being "more finicky" perhaps the C61K just has a little less power behind its HDMI output than the BD player does, so the BD player can overpower issues with that cable like weak solder joints?


Could be, I'm not an electrical engineer. Whatever it was, the new cables seemed to fix the issue for now, but will keep an eye on it to see if it resurfaces.


----------



## rjhseven

Steady Teddy said:


> Native was set to ON. Made no difference. Disheartening if this is just a preview of things to come. I called tech support and they told me the solution was to turn native OFF and turn off 480i & 480p. Told them the C61K doesn't even have 480 settings. The girl said those are the instructions given from the engineering department. Dunno how much more I can take. Do ANY of those morons have a ****ing clue?


No they don't have a f****** clue and that "no worries" thing they say when you call is an immediate indicator you are talking to a moron. I just had an new movers install done and installer set up a video bridge. I was moving and wasn't here and couldn't check each receiver as I usually do. Anyway, I use the internet function quite a bit and rewind shows and a lot of on demand watching. So I need to leave it connected to internet. New home does not have a lot of Ethernet ports like old home did and I'm having to occasionally re connect to wireless network. When I did, nothing works in my great room. The infamous "no servers were detected. Check you network connections." Both were working fine past few days. Hell, I can check em but have no clue what they should look like except I do know H54-700 in MBR is connected to my wireless network and running well. Reset it after this started just to be sure. C61K in great room gives above error message as does a wireless mini I brought down from upstairs. Can't access menu on either. Very frustrating. Anyone know what I'm doing wrong? I'm hearing impaired and not looking forward to an hour to hour and half call to the knuckleheads at DTV. TIA fòr any help


----------



## inkahauts

First question is have you reset the two minis (hit the red button) to see if that helps? And can Yugin describe your setup in detail on how it’s all wired, and is there a coax line to the area where your router is? Or any Ethernet port? And what kind of internet? Is it cable via coax? Or fiber or?

Have you rebooted your router yet? You can try that as well. Might want to unplug all DIRECTV and the modem and the router, then boot up the modem, then the router, then the hr54, then the clients one at a time.


----------



## I WANT MORE

I grabbed 0x1000 this morning on my 54.
Anxious to see how it performs.


----------



## rjhseven

inkahauts said:


> First question is have you reset the two minis (hit the red button) to see if that helps? And can Yugin describe your setup in detail on how it's all wired, and is there a coax line to the area where your router is? Or any Ethernet port? And what kind of internet? Is it cable via coax? Or fiber or?
> 
> Have you rebooted your router yet? You can try that as well. Might want to unplug all DIRECTV and the modem and the router, then boot up the modem, then the router, then the hr54, then the clients one at a time.


Did all of that and C61K worked for a few hours and lost server again the next time it was turned on. Still lost tonight. Got a 61W that is working and show recordings from server. Watching a recorded game from server. I'm in a relatively new subdivision. Actually had DTV installed a month before ATT fiber internet. DTV installer did a video bridge which is showing up is internet settings on server/HR54-700. Asked internet installer (who was is a huge hurry) if the video bridge would affect my internet connectivity once I got that service installed and he said no. I'm baffled by all of this. Very complicated just to watch TV. . Tonight I swapped hdmi cable from 61K to 61W just to keep same input name and test that cable. Any ideas?


----------



## WestDC

The video Bridge creates it's own Wireless Network to any wireless Client (RECEIVER) only transmits Video+Audio- it does NOT ever connect to your local network.


----------



## rjhseven

WestDC said:


> The video Bridge creates it's own Wireless Network to any wireless Client (RECEIVER) only transmits Video+Audio- it does NOT ever connect to your local network.


I knew that because it was installed before I had any internet at all. But could my connecting my HR54-700 to wireless network affect the performance of the clients its serves. My C61K could not find a server after I connected to wireless. Went through all resets (including turning off all internet) and it worked until turned on again. As I said, C61K keeps displaying "can't find server" so I'm using C61W.


----------



## WestDC

rjhseven said:


> I knew that because it was installed before I had any internet at all. But could my connecting my HR54-700 to wireless network affect the performance of the clients its serves. My C61K could not find a server after I connected to wireless. Went through all resets (including turning off all internet) and it worked until turned on again. As I said, C61K keeps displaying "can't find server" so I'm using C61W.


That problem is a a problem many (NOT ) all folks are having it's not a Hardware issue i until AT&T updates the software with a fix -not much you can do -except call and demand a Bill credit


----------



## I WANT MORE

WestDC said:


> The video Bridge creates it's own Wireless Network to any wireless Client (RECEIVER) only transmits Video+Audio- it does NOT ever connect to your local network.


If the WVB transmits the video what is the reason for needing a coax connection?


----------



## P Smith

I WANT MORE said:


> I grabbed 0x1000 this morning on my 54.
> Anxious to see how it performs.


someone got 0x1001 last day; how is your x1000 functioning ?


----------



## WestDC

I WANT MORE said:


> If the WVB transmits the video what is the reason for needing a coax connection?


That's called a "WIRE" for the wireless - The main unit (WVB) Standalone or HS17 Combined - has to have a input to (transmit) a Video-audio wireless signal- just your "WIRELESS" router has a wire -from your cable modem .

That would be the main reason for a Coax input


----------



## MysteryMan

People, there is good reason why software is pushed to your equipment by AT&T/DIRECTV and you should wait for that to happen. There are many types of software releases that are meant for specific groups. Just because you see software in RedH doesn't mean it's meant for your receiver. Pulling software you know nothing about is not a good idea because it can be a double edge sword. You may get a good thing or you may brick your receiver. If the later happens the responsibility lies with you and you will have no course of action to take with AT&T/DIRECTV.


----------



## Ernie

rjhseven said:


> I knew that because it was installed before I had any internet at all. But could my connecting my HR54-700 to wireless network affect the performance of the clients its serves. My C61K could not find a server after I connected to wireless. Went through all resets (including turning off all internet) and it worked until turned on again. As I said, C61K keeps displaying "can't find server" so I'm using C61W.


The procedure that works for me is to disconnect the Internet from the HR54, then access OnDemand (Menu->Connected->Explore On Demand), and wait for it to fail (the main menu will no longer show "Connected"). At that point, you can try to reconnect (I don't think this ever actually did work for me), and if that fails, a reset of the 61W should work (it does for me). Then re-enable the Internet and it should be happy for a while.

The theory of the Directv tech that showed me this method is that sometimes the HR54 gets confused about which ethernet port (it has three, the wired one, the wireless one, and the DECA adapter connected to the satellite connection) to use for the 61W. His answer was to restart the 61W with only the DECA port active. This makes sense because its normal for the OS (Linux) to try other ports if it encounters a problem.


----------



## I WANT MORE

WestDC said:


> That's called a "WIRE" for the wireless - The main unit (WVB) Standalone or HS17 Combined - has to have a input to (transmit) a Video-audio wireless signal- just your "WIRELESS" router has a wire -from your cable modem .
> 
> That would be the main reason for a Coax input


Huh?


----------



## I WANT MORE

P Smith said:


> someone got 0x1001 last day; how is your x1000 functioning ?


I pulled 1001 the next morning.
Working great.


----------



## rjhseven

I had the 61K-700 as the receiver on my main TV. It started with the can’t locate server so I switched over to my wireless 61W from an upstairs TV. Now it is in the same can’t find server mode. This is a new install from back in early December. Problems didn’t start until I finally got my ATT internet installed in this new subdivision. I’ve did all the resets, changed cables, changed receivers, etc. I don’t know what to do other than spend 2 hours on phone with DTV who will then say we need to send a tech out in 5-7 days or just ditch DTV and go with Dish. Any other ideas? My server is HR54-700 and TV is Vizio d70-C3.

Wanted to add: have a sports room upstairs that I haven’t set up yet but the wireless 61 mentioned above and a Server reciever was to be installed. The server turned out to be an HR24-500 refurb made in 2011. It does work but I was supposed to get a new HR54-700 and 2 new 61k-700s. My question is how do you set up the 61s to be a slave to a certain HR54?


----------



## inkahauts

First thing I would do is reset network settings on all units you can.. Second thing if that doesnt work is disconnect the directv system from the internet and keep it isolated from it and then do some trouble shooting. It sounds liek its related to the router or modem.


----------



## P Smith

rjhseven said:


> The server turned out to be an HR24-500 refurb made in 2011.


HR24 never been and never be a _server_, it's just regular DVR; your client's serving by HR54


----------



## slice1900

If you have an HR54 serving wireless clients you must have a wireless video bridge (WVB) somewhere. Maybe when you got AT&T internet installed the WVB got disconnected?


----------



## rjhseven

slice1900 said:


> If you have an HR54 serving wireless clients you must have a wireless video bridge (WVB) somewhere. Maybe when you got AT&T internet installed the WVB got disconnected?


Wireless video bridge still shows up as a network in my iPhones wifi settings. Also, wireless 61 mini was working when I turned it on this morning. Too much crap goes wrong with DTV receivers these days. Two HR24-500 have no sound at all. Figured out that the Vizio E65 Tv doesn't have sound if the hdmi port has hdmi color subsampling turned on. Don't know why the other one with Best Buy Sharp L60 TV won't produce sound. Checked every setting. Directv should have never given a 25 year customer crappy 7 year old receivers. Not sure they have ANY reliables anymore. Their whole system is a hot mess.


----------



## rjhseven

Had a knowlegable Directv Rep come out today on the c61-700 issues. He said that is obviously is a known DTV issue and the only workaround available right now is to turn off the internet to the server-in my case a HR54-700-and 61K worked fine. Turned internet back on on the HR54 and the 61K stop working again. Also showed me his work pad that has his instructions for each job on it and the above scenario was on his work order in black and white. Said they are waiting on fix and until then there will be a lot of issues with the 61K. Said giving me a new one would have no help on this issue. 

I have another issue that DTV said they would call me back on (haha); I can’t use my directv log in credentials to access Watch ESPN on any device. It says powered by Directv but when I try to watch a game it returns a message saying “0066:No account returned from UPDA”. Anyone had this problem before? 

Like the TEch said, we are not watching TV anymore. It’s too damn complicated.


----------



## WestDC

rjhseven said:


> Had a knowlegable Directv Rep come out today on the c61-700 issues. He said that is obviously is a known DTV issue and the only workaround available right now is to turn off the internet to the server-in my case a HR54-700-and 61K worked fine. Turned internet back on on the HR54 and the 61K stop working again. Also showed me his work pad that has his instructions for each job on it and the above scenario was on his work order in black and white. Said they are waiting on fix and until then there will be a lot of issues with the 61K. Said giving me a new one would have no help on this issue.
> 
> I have another issue that DTV said they would call me back on (haha); I can't use my directv log in credentials to access Watch ESPN on any device. It says powered by Directv but when I try to watch a game it returns a message saying "0066:No account returned from UPDA". Anyone had this problem before?
> 
> Like the TEch said, we are not watching TV anymore. It's too damn complicated.


Well - That may be just the current Company line - I have a a HR54 & C61K (the only) mini I have on my system- and It works just fine.

I'm running 0x1001 currently


----------



## rjhseven

WestDC said:


> Well - That may be just the current Company line - I have a a HR54 & C61K (the only) mini I have on my system- and It works just fine.
> 
> I'm running 0x1001 currently


Because one works fine or 1,000 do, it's does not change the fact that many are not, partially evidenced by posts to that effect in this thread. I saw it with my own eyes. Internet on-C61K won't work. Internet off-C61K works fine. Just thought I would share since some posters have actually responded to some of my dumb questions.


----------



## WestDC

rjhseven said:


> Because one works fine or 1,000 do, it's does not change the fact that many are not, partially evidenced by posts to that effect in this thread. I saw it with my own eyes. Internet on-C61K won't work. Internet off-C61K works fine. Just thought I would share since some posters have actually responded to some of my dumb questions.


By NOT working do you mean you only get a white Screen on startup? I have that issue after 45 seconds when first turning it on -then it gets a picture from the server and works after that


----------



## I WANT MORE

rjhseven said:


> I have another issue that DTV said they would call me back on (haha); I can't use my directv log in credentials to access Watch ESPN on any device. It says powered by Directv but when I try to watch a game it returns a message saying "0066:No account returned from UPDA". Anyone had this problem before?
> 
> Like the TEch said, we are not watching TV anymore. It's too damn complicated.


I had the same issue with my ATV. 
Log out of your provider and log back in again. 
That fixed the issue for me.


----------



## rjhseven

WestDC said:


> By NOT working do you mean you only get a white Screen on startup? I have that issue after 45 seconds when first turning it on -then it gets a picture from the server and works after that


No. 61K says no servers found. HR54 disappears after internet is turned on on the 54.


----------



## WestDC

rjhseven said:


> No. 61K says no servers found. HR54 disappears after internet is turned on on the 54.


Does it matter which way the h54 is connected Wired or wireless? A Work around is to Disconnect the internet. (which you know) once disconnected
Turn on the c61K and let it reconnect.

Then reconnect the internet to the HR54 and Never turn off the C61K- only turn the TV off.


----------



## rjhseven

WestDC said:


> Does it matter which way the h54 is connected Wired or wireless? A Work around is to Disconnect the internet. (which you know) once disconnected
> Turn on the c61K and let it reconnect.
> 
> Then reconnect the internet to the HR54 and Never turn off the C61K- only turn the TV off.


Didn't try wireless because I don't have enough Ethernet ports. But doing as you describe it goes into no server found mode.


----------



## rjhseven

Problem solved. Got a long Ethernet cord for the HR54 and connected with a wired connection-problem solved! 61K stayed on network. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## Impala1ss

rjhseven said:


> Problem solved. Got a long Ethernet cord for the HR54 and connected with a wired connection-problem solved! 61K stayed on network. Thanks for the idea!


Do you mean you ran the long ethernet cord from the HR54 to the61K?

I guess my problem is similar. HR54 is in bedroom and 61K in Family room with 4K tv. One day several months ago got a No Servers Detected on 61K. Couldn't get that screen off, couldn't watch new 4K tv. Called and service man came out, told me this is a known issue and engineers are working on it. He turned off internet on HR54 and said leave it off until I get an email saying engineers have fixed it. 3 months later I'm told engineers are still working on it.

This solution is unacceptable to me and I will not let this happen. I have been working on the settings on both receivers and finally got it to work but don't know why. One day later, again, get the No Servers Detected screen that I can not get rid of and can't watch anything in Family Room

Seeing the call takers are incompetent with this issue, I found a number for the Office of the President (another long story) and actually got hold of the person in that office who handles Directv problems. He told me that the engineers are working on this well known problem and there is no fix yet. This is the same response I got 3 months ago from the service guy. I then sent email to Investor Relations and got a call back from someone else in Office of the President who wanted to help. She further explained that Directv is working on this issue with no resolution date, that it is a problem with the 61K, and some people have this problem and some do not. They only have all 61Ks from one manufacturer and no other to replace the non-working ones with. The only thing she can offer me is switching out the 61K with another HR54 but I will not be able to get any 4K programs.

Went back to settings and finally somehow got the problem resolved again but it will happen again and again. I believe it is the wiring in the whole-house system and not the 61K since many have no similar problem.

I find the inability of ATT/Directv to resolve this problem inexcusable.


----------



## WestDC

Impala1ss said:


> Do you mean you ran the long ethernet cord from the HR54 to the61K?
> 
> I guess my problem is similar. HR54 is in bedroom and 61K in Family room with 4K tv. One day several months ago got a No Servers Detected on 61K. Couldn't get that screen off, couldn't watch new 4K tv. Called and service man came out, told me this is a known issue and engineers are working on it. He turned off internet on HR54 and said leave it off until I get an email saying engineers are working on it. 3 months later I'm told engineers are still working on it.
> 
> This solution is unacceptable to me and I will not let this happen. I have been working on the settings on both receivers and finally got it to work but don't know why. One day later get the No Servers Detected screen that I can not get rid of and can't watch anything in Family Room
> 
> Seeing the call takers are incompetent with this issue, I found a number for the Office of the President (another long story) and actually got hold of the person in that office who handles Directv problems. He told me that the engineers are working on this well known problem and there is no fix yet. This is the same response I got 3 months ago from the service guy. I then sent email to Investor Relations and got a call back from someone else in Office of the President who wanted to help. She further explained that Directv is working on this issue with no resolution date, that it is a problem with the 61K, and some people have this problem and some do not. They only have all 61Ks from one manufacturer and no other to replace the non-working ones with. The only thing she can offer me is switching out the 61K with another HR54 but I will not be able to get any 4K programs.
> 
> Went back to settings and finally somehow got the problem resolved again but it will happen again and again. I believe it is the wiring in the whole-house system and not the 61K since many have no similar problem.
> 
> I find the inability of ATT/Directv to resolve this problem inexcusable.


What he did was connect a LAN cable to the HR54 rather than have it connect wireless - I suggest you get a LONG cable and Test to see if that is the cause of your issue - Now running the cable across the floor or upstairs is ONLY for TESTING IT!


----------



## Impala1ss

Just lost 61K again and have the No Servers Detected screen.


----------



## dinotheo

My apologies if this has already been addressed and answered....

Can the C61K only see the playlist of the HR54? Assuming that this is the case.
I have a boatload of DVRs (mostly HR24) and I would very much prefer if the C61K could see all of the playlists.

Thanks.


----------



## I WANT MORE

dinotheo said:


> My apologies if this has already been addressed and answered....
> 
> Can the C61K only see the playlist of the HR54? Assuming that this is the case.
> I have a boatload of DVRs (mostly HR24) and I would very much prefer if the C61K could see all of the playlists.
> 
> Thanks.


The C61k can see all other receivers on the network.


----------



## jborchel

My C61 won't hold the 4K resolution when it's turned off. So each time I turn it back on and go to 104 I get the resolution message. Anyone els have this problem? Any fix that I'm not aware of?


----------



## P Smith

you know, you are not first one who do ask the same question ... how is your c61*K (I guess it's c61K) *connected to UHD TV ?

Start solving process from the setup: HDMI to TV and fiber/coax to AVR/soundbar


----------



## jimmie57

jborchel said:


> My C61 won't hold the 4K resolution when it's turned off. So each time I turn it back on and go to 104 I get the resolution message. Anyone els have this problem? Any fix that I'm not aware of?


What happens if you use the TV remote and turn just the TV Off and On ? Leave the client, C61k , on all the time.


----------



## captaink5217

To me the fonts look different, they seem more legible now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jborchel

jimmie57 said:


> What happens if you use the TV remote and turn just the TV Off and On ? Leave the client, C61k , on all the time.


I didn't try that but it probably is the best way to go although I'm not anxious to leave it on all of the time. Is there a stated power standby status quoted by Directv where they so do it no harm. My Roku says to leave it on as it designed for that.

Instead, as suggested in an earlier post, I wired the C61 directly to my flat panel and used the optical out of the TV into my Denon AVR. This worked so I am now checking with the Denon guru on AVS Forum to see if I may have missed a setting. I'm guessing there is an HDCP issue with my setup I was using.


----------



## jimmie57

jborchel said:


> I didn't try that but it probably is the best way to go although I'm not anxious to leave it on all of the time. Is there a stated power standby status quoted by Directv where they so do it no harm. My Roku says to leave it on as it designed for that.
> 
> Instead, as suggested in an earlier post, I wired the C61 directly to my flat panel and used the optical out of the TV into my Denon AVR. This worked so I am now checking with the Denon guru on AVS Forum to see if I may have missed a setting. I'm guessing there is an HDCP issue with my setup I was using.


There is about 1 to 2 watts different in a receiver. I do not know about a client. All the energy used is actually in the TV screen itself.


----------



## codespy

Okay so here’s one for you guys- I think it’s another bug.....haven’t seen this one mentioned unless I missed it....

HR54 and C61K- doesn’t matter if using old or new GUI-

I’m recording Olympics on ch. 106. While on my C61K watching ch. 106, I tune to ch. 104. I get a nag saying ‘Tuner activity.....select option below’- I can cancel recording on 106 as option one, or use an unassigned tuner as option two. When I select option two, a new nag comes up on the screen indicating ‘This tuner has become unavailable’.

If I tune to another non-4K channel not recording on the HR54, the client switches to that channel and all works fine, then, I can go to channel 104, and all works fine, and better yet, I can then go to channel 106 and all works fine (going right back to 104 after that gets you the same error message).

So the bug here is that if I’m watching a 4K channel that’s recording, I can’t switch to another 4K channel that’s not recording, but if I tune to a non-4K channel that’s not recording, then back to the other 4K channel that’s not recording, channel works fine.

Confusing? Hell yea. Anyone else with this issue?


----------



## P Smith

I would think of HR54 as serving just one UHD channel one time...


----------



## slice1900

Yep, HR54 can only tune one 4K channel at a time, HS17 only two.


----------



## P Smith

codespy think it's a bug


----------



## codespy

slice1900 said:


> Yep, HR54 can only tune one 4K channel at a time, HS17 only two.


You're thinking if I have two clients and both are trying to access a 4K channel at the same time, I'm aware of that limitation. What I posted above is different.


----------



## jimmie57

codespy said:


> Okay so here's one for you guys- I think it's another bug.....haven't seen this one mentioned unless I missed it....
> 
> HR54 and C61K- doesn't matter if using old or new GUI-
> 
> I'm recording Olympics on ch. 106. While on my C61K watching ch. 106, I tune to ch. 104. I get a nag saying 'Tuner activity.....select option below'- I can cancel recording on 106 as option one, or use an unassigned tuner as option two. When I select option two, a new nag comes up on the screen indicating 'This tuner has become unavailable'.
> 
> If I tune to another non-4K channel not recording on the HR54, the client switches to that channel and all works fine, then, I can go to channel 104, and all works fine, and better yet, I can then go to channel 106 and all works fine (going right back to 104 after that gets you the same error message).
> 
> So the bug here is that if I'm watching a 4K channel that's recording, I can't switch to another 4K channel that's not recording, but if I tune to a non-4K channel that's not recording, then back to the other 4K channel that's not recording, channel works fine.
> 
> Confusing? Hell yea. Anyone else with this issue?


That situation is as it is supposed to be. The limit is 1 4k channel at a time. If you could access it at all while using another 4k channel then you could then look at 1 and record 1 or record them both. 
To do what you want you need the HS17.


----------



## WestDC

codespy said:


> You're thinking if I have two clients and both are trying to access a 4K channel at the same time, I'm aware of that limitation. What I posted above is different.


It's giving you the correrct "NAG" screen - the HR54 -has 7 tuners (of those 2) are for recording 4K and playing live 4k only using anymore for 4K and that screen is what you get


----------



## codespy

I am able, from one C61K client, to record ch. 106 while watching ch. 104, as indicated in my sequence I posted. No HS17 needed.

I’m looking for another sub with the same 54/61K setup to follow the same steps I listed, and confirm the potential bug. Of course, we’ll have to wait until this afternoon when programming resumes on ch. 106.

Also, I do not have 54 connected to RBLNB at this time, it’s on a legacy 5LNB due to my number of tuners. Thanks.


----------



## P Smith

codespy said:


> to RBLNB at this time


forget about RB LNBF
major difference it's Gen of your DLNB (is it DLNB ?) - Gen1 - 13 tuners, Gen2 - 21 tuners.


----------



## slice1900

Ah OK now I get what you are saying. With the specific sequence you tried you were able to watch channel 104 while you were recording channel 106. That's probably a bug - right now the "one 4K channel at a time" limitation is artificial since they aren't using bonded transponders which is expected to happen when they move to reverse band. The software is enforcing that artificial limitation but you seem to have found a corner case around it.

I doubt Directv will care, they only put that in so people don't get used to being able to watch a bunch of 4K channels at once only to see that capability disappear down the road.


----------



## codespy

Correct- it’s interesting that I can go from directly from ch. 104 directly to ch. 106 (which is recording) without issue, but I have to take a detour to go back to 104. 

The streaming/viewing limitation is enforced at 1 with my setup, but it doesn’t mean you can’t record a 4K channel while viewing another 4K channel.


----------



## nhaydon

Anyone else having issues with any 4k content? I am getting a thin white line on the right side of the picture. its almost like an overscan issue. I dont see it with my PS4 Pro, Xbox One X, or any UHD DVD content. Just the C61k 4k channels.


----------



## P Smith

nhaydon said:


> Anyone else having issues with any 4k content? I am getting a thin white line on the right side of the picture. its almost like an overscan issue. I dont see it with my PS4 Pro, Xbox One X, or any UHD DVD content. Just the C61k 4k channels.


any channel ? any program ? can you post a picture [macro perhaps] ?


----------



## MysteryMan

nhaydon said:


> Anyone else having issues with any 4k content? I am getting a thin white line on the right side of the picture. its almost like an overscan issue. I dont see it with my PS4 Pro, Xbox One X, or any UHD DVD content. Just the C61k 4k channels.


I just checked channels 104 and 106. Am not experiencing your issue.


----------



## nhaydon

Here is what I am seeing


----------



## jimmie57

nhaydon said:


> View attachment 29190
> Here is what I am seeing


Check the settings on your TV and make sure it is set to 16:9. Some TVs have a setting that does not cut off a tiny bit in each direction and if you have selected one of those it will leave blank areas in some or all directions.


----------



## P Smith

yeah, I would check your TV settings, like Native,Overscan,Fit,etc


----------



## inkahauts

codespy said:


> You're thinking if I have two clients and both are trying to access a 4K channel at the same time, I'm aware of that limitation. What I posted above is different.


You can only have one active live 4k channel at one time. So you should not be able to watch and record two 4k channels at the same time. I am guessing you may have found a loop hole based on them not using bonded transponders yet. You should be able to record one 4k channel and watch a recorded 4k program at the same time.


----------



## slice1900

inkahauts said:


> You can only have one active live 4k channel at one time. So you should not be able to watch and record two 4k channels at the same time. I am guessing you may have found a loop hole based on them not using bonded transponders yet. You should be able to record one 4k channel and watch a recorded 4k program at the same time.


There's actually no technical reason you shouldn't be able to watch multiple recorded 4K programs at once, since the server is just feeding you a stream. Granted one with more data than an HD stream but assuming it is using MoCA 2.0 that shouldn't be a concern. Of course "no technical reason" doesn't hold much water with Directv, or you'd be able to have receivers/DVRs on your account with an HS17.


----------



## codespy

So did some more testing-

1st C61K- off but recording ch. 106.
2nd C61K- I can watch any 4K channel or play any recording from 4K whole home list.

Then I tried-

1st C61K- recording ch. 106, watching 104- no problems.
2nd C61K- cannot watch live tv 4K content, tried to watch recorded 4K program from last week- got the error so cannot do. Any other non-4K channel or recording works fine.

So yes, you can watch one live or recorded 4K program while recording another 4K program on the HR54 setup. Based on my original sequence posted the other day, one has to be careful on the order of changing channels due to the bug I found.


----------



## WestDC

codespy said:


> So did some more testing-
> 
> 1st C61K- off but recording ch. 106.
> 2nd C61K- I can watch any 4K channel or play any recording from 4K whole home list.
> 
> Then I tried-
> 
> 1st C61K- recording ch. 106, watching 104- no problems.
> 2nd C61K- cannot watch live tv 4K content, tried to watch recorded 4K program from last week- got the error so cannot do. Any other non-4K channel or recording works fine.
> 
> So yes, you can watch one live or recorded 4K program while recording another 4K program on the HR54 setup. Based on my original sequence posted the other day, one has to be careful on the order of changing channels due to the bug I found.


Yes -That will change when they move the 4K Channels and take full advantage of the RB lnb - The reason you can do that now is they are not doing bonding recordings of the tuners -


----------



## P Smith

WestDC said:


> Yes -That will change when they move the 4K Channels and take full advantage of the RB lnb - The reason you can do that now is they are not doing bonding recordings of the tuners -


bonding, reverse band .. has nothing to do with a number of UHD streams, processing, etc inside of DVR; no need to pile up irrelevant pieces;
we have three working UHD channels already !

bonding and RB are PHY level - forget it, adding to that, NOW additional tuner (two for HS17) is idling


----------



## thebigeazy

Forgive me if this has been addresses elsewhere. What is the current system release for the HR54. Not the newest one. The one that has been in the stream for many (years)?


----------



## P Smith

see history at www.redh.com/dtv


----------



## inkahauts

codespy said:


> So did some more testing-
> 
> 1st C61K- off but recording ch. 106.
> 2nd C61K- I can watch any 4K channel or play any recording from 4K whole home list.
> 
> Then I tried-
> 
> 1st C61K- recording ch. 106, watching 104- no problems.
> 2nd C61K- cannot watch live tv 4K content, tried to watch recorded 4K program from last week- got the error so cannot do. Any other non-4K channel or recording works fine.
> 
> So yes, you can watch one live or recorded 4K program while recording another 4K program on the HR54 setup. Based on my original sequence posted the other day, one has to be careful on the order of changing channels due to the bug I found.


I just would not state that as expected because they have specifically said that is not the case on how it works. I am guessing it's a bug and they didn't lock it down so it would not do that. Very sad though that it can do it and they won't let it in general.

I am curios if anyone else can produce the same results, and what firmware people are on when they do or do not have success...


----------



## codespy

inkahauts said:


> I just would not state that as expected because they have specifically said that is not the case on how it works. I am guessing it's a bug and they didn't lock it down so it would not do that. Very sad though that it can do it and they won't let it in general.
> 
> I am curios if anyone else can produce the same results, and what firmware people are on when they do or do not have success...


.....Or perhaps there's a misconception by many, in that DirecTV limits setup to 'watching/streaming one 4K program from the server', but people stretch the interpretation into thinking you cannot watch one 4K program while recording a second (without streaming/watching) at the same time?

It is locked down where you cannot record two 4K programs at the same time, even if using different C61K clients to command the server. That I have verified as I indicated.

I don't know, doesn't really matter to me. These are the results I posted on my setup, and I will never likely get a HS17 due to tuner/recording space/AM2x's/Mediashare/etc. This happens running either x0D8F or x0136 on my HR54. Right now, I'm back on x0D8F.


----------



## keithtd

HR54 was updated this morning and tonight my C61K no longer sees it. D tech says its a known issue and they'll get back to me....great! Appreciate them pushing a flawed update that makes half my system useless.


----------



## codespy

keithtd said:


> HR54 was updated this morning and tonight my C61K no longer sees it. D tech says its a known issue and they'll get back to me....great! Appreciate them pushing a flawed update that makes half my system useless.


Revert back right now- x0D8F is in the stream, then maybe the C61K will see it again so you can watch some 4K BIG10 basketball tonight.


----------



## keithtd

keithtd said:


> HR54 was updated this morning and tonight my C61K no longer sees it. D tech says its a known issue and they'll get back to me....great! Appreciate them pushing a flawed update that makes half my system useless.


End up performing a force update to the 54 that restored C61 connectivity...this release is the old school GUI but at least it works.


----------



## MysteryMan

keithtd said:


> HR54 was updated this morning and tonight my C61K no longer sees it. D tech says its a known issue and they'll get back to me....great! Appreciate them pushing a flawed update that makes half my system useless.


Which software is causing this "known" issue? My HR54-200 is on 0x1037 and my C61K-700 is on 0x0fba and I am not experiencing any issues.



keithtd said:


> End up performing a force update to the 54 that restored C61 connectivity...this release is the old school GUI but at least it works.


Temporary fix. Your HR54 will eventually be updated again.


----------



## I WANT MORE

HR54-500 was updated to 1037 on Wednesday AM
No problem with any of my 3 C61Ks connecting.


----------



## jimmie57

keithtd said:


> End up performing a force update to the 54 that restored C61 connectivity...this release is the old school GUI but at least it works.


You could have possibly gotten a corrupt download that caused the problem. The next time it loads it will probably work.


----------



## P Smith

jimmie57 said:


> You could have possibly gotten a corrupt download that caused the problem.


FW is signed and protected by CS.
So your WAG is out of reality.


----------



## jimmie57

P Smith said:


> FW is signed and protected by CS.
> So your WAG is out of reality.


What does that have to do with the price of tea in China ?


----------



## P Smith

it have to do with your incorrect guess, not the tea, not the China nor its price


----------



## James Long

Translation: A corrupt download should not have installed.
A corrupt build that downloaded correctly would have installed.


----------



## jimmie57

James Long said:


> Translation: A corrupt download should not have installed.
> A corrupt build that downloaded correctly would have installed.


Couldn't you get 1 that had errors because of rain, etc. I know I had a terrible time with the last update of windows on 2 of my machines. 1 had no problem at all. 1 , the one I am on now is still trying to install it after 22 attempts.

I have read posts where a person downloaded the same software because they were having a problem and the problem went away.


----------



## P Smith

it's not a PC nor OS update, FW is much more secure download
you shouldn't worry - the DVR will be updated when all parts of FW will be intact


----------



## Steveknj

Slightly off topic....does ATT provide release notes for all of these updates? I'd be curious as to what was fixed or improved in each update. 

I know back in the day when I did EDGE Cutter, they would list what each beta did.


----------



## codespy

Not really anymore, except for the blanket statement ‘under the hood fixes’.


----------



## MysteryMan

Steveknj said:


> Slightly off topic....does ATT provide release notes for all of these updates? I'd be curious as to what was fixed or improved in each update.
> 
> I know back in the day when I did EDGE Cutter, they would list what each beta did.


Most updates are for stability improvements.


----------



## mayerkelly

Watching the olympics in HDR, I noticed that every few minutes the screen would go blank for a couple of seconds. It’s as if the signal was lost for a moment. Thinking it might be the hdmi cable, I replaced it with an 18gbps certified cable and no improvement. The issue happens on both 104 and 106 with hdr content. I have a 2017 LG C7, denon x4300h receiver and c61k. Anyone else have this issue or a suggestion to try?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmie57

mayerkelly said:


> Watching the olympics in HDR, I noticed that every few minutes the screen would go blank for a couple of seconds. It's as if the signal was lost for a moment. Thinking it might be the hdmi cable, I replaced it with an 18gbps certified cable and no improvement. The issue happens on both 104 and 106 with hdr content. I have a 2017 LG C7, denon x4300h receiver and c61k. Anyone else have this issue or a suggestion to try?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I have read posts that say the problem is in the Denon. Try bypassing it and use digital cable / optical cable to the Denon from the C61k.


----------



## P Smith

mayerkelly said:


> Watching the olympics in HDR, I noticed that every few minutes the screen would go blank for a couple of seconds. It's as if the signal was lost for a moment. Thinking it might be the hdmi cable, I replaced it with an 18gbps certified cable and no improvement. The issue happens on both 104 and 106 with hdr content. I have a 2017 LG C7, denon x4300h receiver and c61k. Anyone else have this issue or a suggestion to try?


connect your c61k to TV and fiber to AVR - done with problems


----------



## mayerkelly

jimmie57 said:


> I have read posts that say the problem is in the Denon. Try bypassing it and use digital cable / optical cable to the Denon from the C61k.


Thanks. I just tried bypassing the AVR and using optical for audio to AVR. Unfortunately, I still see the blackouts. Audio could be heard, but the picture blanks. I'm using a recording of the olympics from the dvr and it happens in the same spots. I wonder if it's a problem with the signal strength from the satellite.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmie57

mayerkelly said:


> Thanks. I just tried bypassing the AVR and using optical for audio to AVR. Unfortunately, I still see the blackouts. Audio could be heard, but the picture blanks. I'm using a recording of the olympics from the dvr and it happens in the same spots. I wonder if it's a problem with the signal strength from the satellite.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


The signal either gives a picture or not and usually does not cause this.
Check your signals on the 99 and 103 satellites, not the ones with an s behind them. Those are spot beams and the numbers are all over the place. If none of them are below 80 I would think the signal is not a problem. Preferably the signals should be in the high 80s to almost 100.


----------



## P Smith

mayerkelly said:


> Thanks. I just tried bypassing the AVR and using optical for audio to AVR. Unfortunately, I still see the blackouts. Audio could be heard, but the picture blanks. I'm using a recording of the olympics from the dvr and it happens in the same spots. I wonder if it's a problem with the signal strength from the satellite.


I would check FW versions on DVR, client and TV and update to latest


----------



## mayerkelly

jimmie57 said:


> The signal either give a picture or not and usually does not cause this.
> Check your signals on the 99 and 103 satellites, not the ones with an s behind them. Those are spot beams and the numbers are all over the place. If none of them are below 80 I would think the signal is not a problem. Preferably the signals should be in the high 80s to almost 100.


Thanks. Checked both 99 and 103. All numbers are good. Lowest number was 85.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bjamin82

So just finished my upgrade today... tech left... 4k channel won't load... it actually causes my tv to think it lost the signal. The C61K doesn't seem to think my TV is compatible. HR54 with C61K client hooked up to an LG OLED65C7. All ports are 4k HDMI ports. My apple TV 4k works just fine... same HDMI cable brand etc


----------



## jimmie57

bjamin82 said:


> So just finished my upgrade today... tech left... 4k channel won't load... it actually causes my tv to think it lost the signal. The C61K doesn't seem to think my TV is compatible. HR54 with C61K client hooked up to an LG OLED65C7. All ports are 4k HDMI ports. My apple TV 4k works just fine... same HDMI cable brand etc


Check the settings in the C61k. I have seen posts stating that the c61k changes the resolution and you have to go back and recheck the 4k setting.


----------



## bjamin82

jimmie57 said:


> Check the settings in the C61k. I have seen posts stating that the c61k changes the resolution and you have to go back and recheck the 4k setting.


Thanks for replying... So interestingly enough, not mentioned in the LG Manual... there are 4 HDMI ports on the TV. The manual says all HDCP 2.2 and support 4K. But that's not really the truth... HDMI 1 support everything from HDR to Dolby Vision. HDMI 2 (ARC) supports up to 1080p only! HDMI 3 supports everything HDMI 1 does but not Dolby Vision. HDMI 4 same as HDMI 2. Very Bazar.

So the C61K was on HDMI 2 and my Apple TV 4k was on HDMI 3. Moving my AppleTV to HDMI 1 and C61K to HDMI 3 solves all my issues. I have been searching everywhere for why my Apple TV wouldn't switch into Dolby Vision.


----------



## slice1900

I have to assume that kind of weird crap is due to messed up royalty structures for the HDMI 2.0 / HDCP 2.2 patents and Dolbyvision licensing...


----------



## Steveknj

bjamin82 said:


> Thanks for replying... So interestingly enough, not mentioned in the LG Manual... there are 4 HDMI ports on the TV. The manual says all HDCP 2.2 and support 4K. But that's not really the truth... HDMI 1 support everything from HDR to Dolby Vision. HDMI 2 (ARC) supports up to 1080p only! HDMI 3 supports everything HDMI 1 does but not Dolby Vision. HDMI 4 same as HDMI 2. Very Bazar.
> 
> So the C61K was on HDMI 2 and my Apple TV 4k was on HDMI 3. Moving my AppleTV to HDMI 1 and C61K to HDMI 3 solves all my issues. I have been searching everywhere for why my Apple TV wouldn't switch into Dolby Vision.


That's odd. And surprising. On my LG TV (2017 model LCD with HDR and DV), I use the ARC (HDMI 2) to connect to my Denon AVR and run everything through there. Roku, xBOX One, Sony UHD BD player all play HDR or DV flawlessly. The only issues I ever have with 4K is with the DirecTV box. I get that message that my TV doesn't support 4k and have to recheck the box. But, I think even if I don't go back and check it, the picture looks 4k to me. So I think this might be a glitch in the C61k that it doesn't give the UI enough time to actually go through the switching when adding the AVR component to the mix before it displays that message. I did notice when I direct connected to the TV, that that problem went away. Picture looked EXACTLY the same either direct from C61k to TV or through the AVR. Outside of the Olympics I watch VERY little 4k on DirectTV so I just live with it.


----------



## bjamin82

Steveknj said:


> That's odd. And surprising. On my LG TV (2017 model LCD with HDR and DV), I use the ARC (HDMI 2) to connect to my Denon AVR and run everything through there. Roku, xBOX One, Sony UHD BD player all play HDR or DV flawlessly. The only issues I ever have with 4K is with the DirecTV box. I get that message that my TV doesn't support 4k and have to recheck the box. But, I think even if I don't go back and check it, the picture looks 4k to me. So I think this might be a glitch in the C61k that it doesn't give the UI enough time to actually go through the switching when adding the AVR component to the mix before it displays that message. I did notice when I direct connected to the TV, that that problem went away. Picture looked EXACTLY the same either direct from C61k to TV or through the AVR. Outside of the Olympics I watch VERY little 4k on DirectTV so I just live with it.


Interesting... and yes definitely bazar. The more I am digging into it... the Apple TV has its own issues with DV. For the life of me when I configure the Video on the AppleTV and try to do DV, it switches for a few seconds and then gets into a weird loop... so I have the AppleTV configured for 4k HDR 60hz. But when I go to Netflix is pick something that is DV... it will play it in DV. So it seems like its just the Apple UI that won't do DV. Here is the weird part, if the AppleTV is on HDMI 3 the UI won't even switch to DV but Netflix plays in DV. But in HDMI 1 it has the behavior I outlined above.

Oh well... everything is working now, maybe future firmware on both Apple, D* and LG will fix it. At least I don't have the new D* UI... its weird how they are rolling it out... my neighbor got it but I didn't. Same receiver models.


----------



## keithtd

keithtd said:


> End up performing a force update to the 54 that restored C61 connectivity...this release is the old school GUI but at least it works.


Late update...the 54 did download the current FW release that night so all is back to normal. Still wish D would fix the handshake lag between the C61 and TV at startup.


----------



## P Smith

keithtd said:


> 54 did download the *current *FW release


Is there its number, to be sure ?


----------



## BJB

What a great thread! Glad I remebered dbstalk, things have changed in DTV land. A lot of this is reported (I read the whole thread)but as a long time DTV user but new 4k user...And new gui user.... All of these are issues in my new setup:
-Also get the The c61k says my tv does not support 4k....it does and I manually have to re-select every day. Knowledgeable on site tech said it is a known issue. Bjamin82- when your 4k box is unchecked and you think it is still 4k, does hitting the TV info button confirm this?

- If you use "discover 4k" movies and choose one (at least for murder on orient and downsizing), when you get to info it was the 1080p version. You need to search "other showings" to get the 4k version.
- I can stream 4k from every other service as I have a fast pipe. However the movie would not stream and having it download/"record" took over 6 hours. Deca is hooked up to gigabit switch. Speed test 100mbps. This is probably the worst issue.
- TV recognizes all my 4k UHD disc as UHD. The DTV movie shows as 4k but does not trigger UHD on TV and HDMI is direct to tv. 
- My am21 does work with the HR54
- I use HR54 for all viewing, C61k for 4k.
- Audio dropouts- Out of optical and coax on receiver, so running HDMI to tv and optical to receiver. My TV passes through Dolby digital 5.1. Still some dropouts on live 4k.
- My 61k does go blank at turn on sometimes and you need to turn it back on and off a time or 2.
- you will get not authorized error until new GUI is pushed out. Took a while for mine.

Question. The HR54 supports concurrent RF and IR remote. Can I set the C61k to IR code 2 so different from hr54 while still having rf active? 

Hopefully firmware upgrades fix some of this..
Thanks for any further insights.
BJB


----------



## P Smith

BJB said:


> .And new gui user....


the "new GUI" term blurred last weeks ... there are a few versions of FW of "new GUI"
which one is on your DVR/clients ?


----------



## BJB

P Smith said:


> the "new GUI" term blurred last weeks ... there are a few versions of FW of "new GUI"
> which one is on your DVR/clients ?


My HR54 is on 0x1037 and c61k is on 0xfba. Not a fan of the new gui transport obscuring 1/3 of the screen.

BJB


----------



## n3ntj

My new HR54 and C61k d/l the new GUI tonight. Not a big fan of it...visually, operationally, etc. Guess I’ll get used to it.. if it is going to look and work like this, are there any actual benefits of it, such as some cool new features?? When using the guide, how does one jump automatically to a time/date? Old GUI used to do this with the DASH button... using DASH in the new one goes to search, not the time/date jump. How does one jump now in the new GUI?


----------



## TheRatPatrol

n3ntj said:


> How does one jump now in the new GUI?


Press the 0 button.


----------



## n3ntj

Does the HR54/C61k not record up to 5 shows concurrently like the HR44 could? I am recording 3 shows and now DLB won’t work. I had to cancel a recording for DLB to work.

The HR54 is turned off and I am watching the C61k so it’s not as if the HR54 is tuned to one channel, the C61k is tuned to a second, and then 3 other channels are being recorded. Where is the extra missing channel? Somehow I only have 4?? Everything I see says genie can record 5 shows.


----------



## codespy

Mine records 5 channels often, even tonight. Not sure what is going on with your setup.....


----------



## P Smith

n3ntj said:


> Does the HR54/C61k not record up to 5 shows concurrently like the HR44 could? I am recording 3 shows and now DLB won't work. I had to cancel a recording for DLB to work.
> 
> The HR54 is turned off and I am watching the C61k so it's not as if the HR54 is tuned to one channel, the C61k is tuned to a second, and then 3 other channels are being recorded. Where is the extra missing channel? Somehow I only have 4?? Everything I see says genie can revord 5 shows.


I gave you an answer/a tip in other thread - no need to post your same question in many threads


----------



## n3ntj

Thanks..just saw it. I also noticed that pressing down arrow for DLB, repeatedly caused the unit to lock up. Programming would still show but any remote button press after that did nothing..just blink the unit’s front light. Turning it off and on ‘fixed’ it until I pressed down again. Also got a message about the tv not doing copyright protection of programming or something and that component cables should be used... very odd. I use HDMI for everything.


----------



## jimmie57

n3ntj said:


> Thanks..just saw it. I also noticed that pressing down arrow for DLB, repeatedly caused the unit to lock up. Programming would still show but any remote button press after that did nothing..just blink the unit's front light. Turning it off and on 'fixed' it until I pressed down again. Also got a message about the tv not doing copyright protection of programming or something and that component cables should be used... very odd. I use HDMI for everything.


If DLB stands for Double Play, Double Play does use 2 of your tuners while it is active.


----------



## n3ntj

3 tuners were recording and one was watching live TV. That counts to 4. Turning on DLB did nothing other than lock up the unit. It would not flip to the 5th tuner. I tried about 15 times since the only ‘fix’ was to turn off the unit. Turning it back on repeatedly did the same thing. I could not access the 5th tuner as DLB was not active. No idea why. I have one HR54 and one C61k.


----------



## inkahauts

Did you do this at the top of the hour? Any chance you had been recording three things before and after the hour but that at least one channel change was needed to start the next recording at the change of the hour?


----------



## BJB

BJB said:


> My HR54 is on 0x1037 and c61k is on 0xfba. Not a fan of the new gui transport obscuring 1/3 of the screen.
> 
> BJB


Does my firmware version on each device help explain anything I am seeing in my prior post?
Any input most appreciated,
BJB


----------



## n3ntj

inkahauts said:


> Did you do this at the top of the hour? Any chance you had been recording three things before and after the hour but that at least one channel change was needed to start the next recording at the change of the hour?


It was near the top of the hour so possibly.


----------



## BigRedFan

Hi, I set up my HR-54 with 2 C61K-700 clients last week and all is good.... except, that when I try to watch one of the 4K channels (104 or 106) on the 2 C61K clients simultaneously I get an on-screen message on 1 of the 2 clients saying that I have reached my "limit" of 4K content (ie. I could only watch 4K on one of the 2 clients at the same time).... 

I called DTV Advanced Tech Support this afternoon and they said it was a known issue and that their engineers would send me an e-mail within 24 hours with information on when they would send a software update to my receivers to resolve this issue.... Does this make any sense to you guys ? And in theory, should one not be able to watch the 4K channels on 2 C61K clients simultaneously ?

The client software I have is: 0xfbf Thanks !


----------



## jimmie57

BigRedFan said:


> Hi, I set up my HR-54 with 2 C61K-700 clients last week and all is good.... except, that when I try to watch one of the 4K channels (104 or 106) on the 2 C61K clients simultaneously I get an on-screen message on 1 of the 2 clients saying that I have reached my "limit" of 4K content (ie. I could only watch 4K on one of the 2 clients at the same time)....
> 
> I called DTV Advanced Tech Support this afternoon and they said it was a known issue and that their engineers would send me an e-mail within 24 hours with information on when they would send a software update to my receivers to resolve this issue.... Does this make any sense to you guys ? And in theory, should one not be able to watch the 4K channels on 2 C61K clients simultaneously ?
> 
> The client software I have is: 0xfbf Thanks !


From what I have read on here,
You can have 2 C61Ks but can not view but 1 at a time on a 4k channel with the HR54. It takes the HS17 to run 2 TVs at once.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

BigRedFan said:


> _*I called DTV Advanced Tech Support this afternoon*_ and they said it was a known issue and that their engineers would send me an e-mail within 24 hours with information on when they would send a software update to my receivers to resolve this issue....


That was your first mistake.

Like Jimmie said above you can't watch two 4K channels channels at once from an HR54, your need a HS17 for that.

Do these D* CSR's know anything???


----------



## BigRedFan

TheRatPatrol said:


> That was your first mistake.
> 
> Like Jimmie said above you can't watch two 4K channels channels at once from an HR54, your need a HS17 for that.
> 
> Do these D* CSR's know anything???


Thanks, guys, for clearing this up..... If I had not posted here and gotten your answers I would be waiting tomorrow for the e-mail the DTV engineers are supposed to send me with the date and time of the software update to "fix" the problem.... Incredible !

What is even more amazing is that the Advanced Tech Support person, a lady named Kayla, spent over 15 minutes typing up some sort of "report" on her computer and she says she filled it with my receiver ID numbers, my software version, my zip code, and bunch of other things they should have had on file. The total time on the call was over 30 minutes because the first half of the call she had me on hold while she researched the issue....

Next time I know not to waste any effort on calling them, I'll just come here.... Big thanks !


----------



## n3ntj

I’ve noticed some new weird thing recently.. I have an LG 4k TV. Seems everytime I want to watch a 4k program, the C61k tells me my TV is not 4k compatible and will only do 720p. I have to turn off the C61k, turn it back on, go to Display in Settings, and add all of the resolutions back (1080i, 1080p, and 4k)..then I can watch 4k content. I’ve done this several times. Why does the C61k not save this setting?? Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## P Smith

because timing for HDCP negotiation between your TV and C61k exceed DTV FW limit

you must use "hyper-speed" HDMI cable


----------



## Steveknj

P Smith said:


> because timing for HDCP negotiation between your TV and C61k exceed DTV FW limit
> 
> you must use "hyper-speed" HDMI cable


This is apparently a known issue. I have the same issue with my LG. But, it does appear that even though I get the error message, the show is indeed in 4k. But since it's annoying, I just go to settings and fix the resolutions there.


----------



## mccarthymac

I was given 2 options today by DTV Loyalty group. HR54 and C61K free with 2 year commitment or $148 with no further commitment. I would go with the $148 deal, but still not convinced with the lack of programming and all the technical issues. What do you guys think?


----------



## n3ntj

P Smith said:


> because timing for HDCP negotiation between your TV and C61k exceed DTV FW limit
> 
> you must use "hyper-speed" HDMI cable


Is a "hyper-speed" HDMI cable different than a high speed HDMI? I found this on Amazon but it's "high speed". https://www.amazon.com/HDMI-Cable-3ft-Connectors-PlayStation/dp/B01CRA4L9G

Steven says this is a known issue.. so is D* working on a fix? Is it a hardware or software issue?

Not sure if this is related, but when I turn on my TV and C61k, the TV comes right on and the C61k's front LED comes on, but it takes ~8 secs for the C61k to display programming. Also a bug?


----------



## I WANT MORE

mccarthymac said:


> I was given 2 options today by DTV Loyalty group. HR54 and C61K free with 2 year commitment or $148 with no further commitment. I would go with the $148 deal, but still not convinced with the lack of programming and all the technical issues. What do you guys think?


Take the 54 and 61k for free.


----------



## JerryMeeker

My HR54-700 received software ver 0x1040 this morning. Is there a discussion anywhere regarding what changes were included in this new release?


----------



## P Smith

We gave the answer - nowhere ! It's proprietary DTV info.


----------



## keithtd

So my C61K to my HR54 went out for the 4th time this year, the screen freezes then goes to No Servers Detected. D admits this is a known issue. After a very lengthy phone call they are sending a C51 in the interim till they figure out and fix the problem taking away my 4K. Amazing they can launch and communicate with satellites but can't fix a bug between 2 wired components?


----------



## P Smith

well, it could be endemic gremlins what live only in your house


----------



## keithtd

keithtd said:


> So my C61K to my HR54 went out for the 4th time this year, the screen freezes then goes to No Servers Detected. D admits this is a known issue. After a very lengthy phone call they are sending a C51 in the interim till they figure out and fix the problem taking away my 4K. Amazing they can launch and communicate with satellites but can't fix a bug between 2 wired components?


So as in the past the issue resolved itself about 15 hrs later. It seems to go out on Weds. approx 5PM EDT then return the next morning between 7-8AM


----------



## n3ntj

Not sure if this is related, but when I turn on my TV and C61k, the TV comes right on and the C61k's front LED comes on, but it takes ~8 secs for the C61k to display programming. Is this a bug?


----------



## P Smith

sorta
HDCP negotiation taking the time, shouldn't be more then 3-4 sec, but FW of theTV and C61k are come from diff mfgs


----------



## ROK5TAR

n3ntj said:


> Not sure if this is related, but when I turn on my TV and C61k, the TV comes right on and the C61k's front LED comes on, but it takes ~8 secs for the C61k to display programming. Is this a bug?


I don't think it's a bug but normal now ever since the new ui started. Mine been doing it since last sept when I got the new ui.


----------



## n3ntj

Thanks


----------



## n3ntj

Is D* aware of the HR54’s repeatedly losing the setting about whether or not a 4k TV is actually a 4k TV? I have to keep turning off my HR54 when I watch to start watching a 4k program and go thru the resolution setting thing each time. Annoying.


----------



## P Smith

no need to post same question in different threads - just post once and wait for one answer

as to the answer - call CSR and make DTV be aware!


----------



## n3ntj

If I report the issue to a CSR, they’ll tell me to simply reboot my IRD.


----------



## P Smith

insist to escalate, press to put a note on your account, ask to pass the info to FW technical support !


----------



## keithtd

keithtd said:


> So as in the past the issue resolved itself about 15 hrs later. It seems to go out on Weds. approx 5PM EDT then return the next morning between 7-8AM


Like clockwork, went out again last night. Called D support and spoke with an very knowledgeable rep stated they have narrowed down the issue to the deca network connection. Disconnecting the deca from the network and RBR the C61K restored service. She stated a firmware fix is in the works.


----------



## dminches

I have had my HR54/C61K combo for about 6 weeks now and I am pretty disappointed. Rarely can I watch a program without some stuttering of the video. It is most apparent while watching sports but I can see it on regular programs too. And this is both live and recorded programming. It has gotten so annoying that I am watching HBO and Showtime thru my Apple TV instead of DTV since the stream is much more reliable.

For the record, I am getting both stuttering where the picture doesn’t break up but instead has a momentary pause and I am getting picture breakup too.


----------



## P Smith

did you try cold reboot each night ? good method for some issues


----------



## dminches

P Smith said:


> did you try cold reboot each night ? good method for some issues


So I need to reboot my machine every night for it to work? And doesn't that delete guide data?


----------



## P Smith

nope
only you would do TWO reboots in a row


----------



## dminches

Well, having to reboot once to make it work is pretty weak. Maybe you don’t think so.


----------



## JerryMeeker

dminches said:


> I have had my HR54/C61K combo for about 6 weeks now and I am pretty disappointed. Rarely can I watch a program without some stuttering of the video. It is most apparent while watching sports but I can see it on regular programs too. And this is both live and recorded programming. It has gotten so annoying that I am watching HBO and Showtime thru my Apple TV instead of DTV since the stream is much more reliable.
> 
> For the record, I am getting both stuttering where the picture doesn't break up but instead has a momentary pause and I am getting picture breakup too.


Assuming the C61K and the HR54 are in the same room, do you have the HDMI video output from the HR54 connected to your display as well? My HR54 has rock-solid video and is not exhibiting any of the problems you are reporting. I don't have a C61K, but I have seen plenty of reports about issues with that box. I certainly would not want to use it as my primary viewing device.


----------



## P Smith

dminches said:


> Well, *having to reboot once to make it work is pretty weak.* Maybe you don't think so.


You are talking about mental relation, I'm - about FW bugs and memory leak, and practical cure.


----------



## dminches

JerryMeeker said:


> Assuming the C61K and the HR54 are in the same room, do you have the HDMI video output from the HR54 connected to your display as well? My HR54 has rock-solid video and is not exhibiting any of the problems you are reporting. I don't have a C61K, but I have seen plenty of reports about issues with that box. I certainly would not want to use it as my primary viewing device.


That's what I need to do, move the HR54 into my main room. The amount of 4k content isn't enough to warrant always watching the C61k.

I will report back.


----------



## mccarthymac

dminches said:


> That's what I need to do, move the HR54 into my main room. The amount of 4k content isn't enough to warrant always watching the C61k.
> 
> I will report back.


I am having an HR54 and C61K installed in the same room on Tuesday. I am using a Harmony remote. Are the Genie and mini on different frequecies, or how will my situation work with the Harmony?


----------



## TheRatPatrol

mccarthymac said:


> I am having an HR54 and C61K installed in the same room on Tuesday. I am using a Harmony remote. Are the Genie and mini on different frequecies, or how will my situation work with the Harmony?


If I'm not mistaken, I think there is still different IR codes that you can program for each receiver. Then you would have to set up the Harmony for 2 different activities, one to watch the HR54, and one to watch the C61K.

Can someone confirm if they still have multiple IR codes?


----------



## JerryMeeker

dminches said:


> That's what I need to do, move the HR54 into my main room. The amount of 4k content isn't enough to warrant always watching the C61k.
> 
> I will report back.


True, the amount of 4K content is disappointing. If your TV supports RVU, you can do away with the C61K completely. That is how I am set up. RVU for the occasional 4K program is perfectly acceptable.


----------



## Smooth Jazzer

c_l_phillips72 said:


> I know this post is old, but this is the 2nd mention of this issue in this thread.
> 
> I actually have the exact same issue. C61k is hooked up to my JVC RS420 projector, and when I go from channel 104 or 106 to any other non-4K channel the HDMI handshake is lost.
> 
> I spoke with D* tech support and they acted like they had never heard of this issue and told me I should get a replacement. For reasons I won't state here, I decided against it.
> 
> I'm wondering, however, if anyone has a C61k that doesn't have that issue.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





c_l_phillips72 said:


> I know this post is old, but this is the 2nd mention of this issue in this thread.
> 
> I actually have the exact same issue. C61k is hooked up to my JVC RS420 projector, and when I go from channel 104 or 106 to any other non-4K channel the HDMI handshake is lost.
> 
> I spoke with D* tech support and they acted like they had never heard of this issue and told me I should get a replacement. For reasons I won't state here, I decided against it.
> 
> I'm wondering, however, if anyone has a C61k that doesn't have that issue.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have been with D* since 1995. Only one D* tech support knew what he was talking about in ALL those years, go figure.


----------



## Smooth Jazzer

I'd just got a 4K UHD TV. I started to research the D* HR54-XXX series. My naive question is the differences between the 100-700. Would someone kindly point to the right reference?
Thanks


----------



## jimmie57

Smooth Jazzer said:


> I'd just got a 4K UHD TV. I started to research the D* HR54-XXX series. My naive question is the differences between the 100-700. Would someone kindly point to the right reference?
> Thanks


Nothing. Those numbers indicate the actual manufacturer of that particular unit. DTV uses several vendors to produce the receivers.


----------



## Smooth Jazzer

Thanks


----------



## Hansen

n3ntj said:


> Not sure if this is related, but when I turn on my TV and C61k, the TV comes right on and the C61k's front LED comes on, but it takes ~8 secs for the C61k to display programming. Is this a bug?





P Smith said:


> sorta
> HDCP negotiation taking the time, shouldn't be more then 3-4 sec, but FW of theTV and C61k are come from diff mfgs





ROK5TAR said:


> I don't think it's a bug but normal now ever since the new ui started. Mine been doing it since last sept when I got the new ui.


I have a C41 mini and HR44, and after the GUI update last week I'm experiencing 20 to 45 seconds for display programing to appear after turning on the C41. I'd love to get 8 seconds now and hope I can get back to the 4-5 seconds. I know this is the HR54/C61K thread but any thoughts on how to fix. Would upgrading to a HR54 and add a C61K to my OLED55C7 4K tv be a solution?


----------



## P Smith

sure, why not get better DVR for free ?


----------



## dminches

JerryMeeker said:


> Assuming the C61K and the HR54 are in the same room, do you have the HDMI video output from the HR54 connected to your display as well? My HR54 has rock-solid video and is not exhibiting any of the problems you are reporting. I don't have a C61K, but I have seen plenty of reports about issues with that box. I certainly would not want to use it as my primary viewing device.


I moved my HR54 into my big room and I am watching TV from it. I am still getting some stuttering and I can't see the recordings on other DVRs on its playlist.

Do you use an estata drive with your HR54?


----------



## P Smith

dminches said:


> Do you use an estata drive with your HR54?


EHD working as direct replacement of internal HDD and never affected DVR/STB functioning


----------



## dminches

P Smith said:


> EHD working as direct replacement of internal HDD and never affected DVR/STB functioning


Why can't I see my HR24 recordings on my HR54? I can see them on the minis.


----------



## Hansen

Does the C-61K connected to a 4K TV like the LG OLED C7 provide any picture quality improvement over the C-41 when viewing non-4K programming?


Thanks


----------



## Steveknj

dminches said:


> Why can't I see my HR24 recordings on my HR54? I can see them on the minis.


I'm having the opposite problem. I can see them on the HR54 (and one mini) but not on the other mini, with no option on the other mini to even choose to see it.


----------



## P Smith

dminches said:


> Why can't I see my HR24 recordings on my HR54? I can see them on the minis.


I would try cold reboot...


----------



## dminches

P Smith said:


> I would try cold reboot...


I tried that and then I rebooted all the HR24s. The HR54 sees the other DVRs in the whole-home settings but the recordings are not appearing in the playlist.


----------



## P Smith

did you give it time for pull all HR24 lists ?


----------



## dminches

P Smith said:


> did you give it time for pull all HR24 lists ?


24 hours, at least.

They show up on the minis.


----------



## JerryMeeker

I see the recordings on my HR24 from the HR54.


----------



## inkahauts

dminches said:


> I tried that and then I rebooted all the HR24s. The HR54 sees the other DVRs in the whole-home settings but the recordings are not appearing in the playlist.


You have double checked and made sure that the playlist share settings have you seeing all DVRs right?

If so it's a bug. It's been around for a while but I believe there's at least one firmware somewhere that I saw it got fixed. Not sure if you have that yet or not but I'm sure you will eventually.


----------



## dminches

inkahauts said:


> You have double checked and made sure that the playlist share settings have you seeing all DVRs right?
> 
> If so it's a bug. It's been around for a while but I believe there's at least one firmware somewhere that I saw it got fixed. Not sure if you have that yet or not but I'm sure you will eventually.


Yes. I have checked that. In fact, I can see the HR24 recordings on the minis, but I can't see them on the HR54.

The software is buggy. What's new?


----------



## n3ntj

When watching ch 104 or 106, on occassion, the screen with go black, the HLG HDR logo will pop up on my screen, and then the picture will return after a few minutes. It happened maybe 8 times last night watching the Yankees game. How to fix or prevent this??


----------



## JerryMeeker

That logo is coming from your display, not the DVR. Hard to say what compatibilities might exist between your display and the DVR. I don’t get that pop up logo on my Sony display when watching DTV 4K content.


----------



## P Smith

dminches said:


> The software is buggy. What's new?


watch FW Monitor site redh.com.dtv


----------



## inkahauts

dminches said:


> Yes. I have checked that. In fact, I can see the HR24 recordings on the minis, but I can't see them on the HR54.
> 
> The software is buggy. What's new?


Yeah. This is an odd bug though. Really odd.


----------



## I WANT MORE

Hansen said:


> Does the C-61K connected to a 4K TV like the LG OLED C7 provide any picture quality improvement over the C-41 when viewing non-4K programming?
> 
> Thanks


No.


----------



## Delroy E Walleye

inkahauts said:


> Yeah. This is an odd bug though. Really odd.


I'd bet odds it's a 500.

My HR44-500 gets the same (local/all) bug on 1040, and it looks like the 54/44 500s are about the only roll-back FW available (maybe one of the 200s), but it looks like the time is growing shorter for rollbacks.

Really the only non-working feature I can't accept from the updated GUI.

(I probably should've posted in the other thread, as I don't think this is a c61 issue.)


----------



## dminches

Delroy E Walleye said:


> I'd bet odds it's a 500.
> 
> My HR44-500 gets the same (local/all) bug on 1040, and it looks like the 54/44 500s are about the only roll-back FW available (maybe one of the 200s), but it looks like the time is growing shorter for rollbacks.
> 
> Really the only non-working feature I can't accept from the updated GUI.
> 
> (I probably should've posted in the other thread, as I don't think this is a c61 issue.)


It is an HR54-700.


----------



## inkahauts

Delroy E Walleye said:


> I'd bet odds it's a 500.
> 
> My HR44-500 gets the same (local/all) bug on 1040, and it looks like the 54/44 500s are about the only roll-back FW available (maybe one of the 200s), but it looks like the time is growing shorter for rollbacks.
> 
> Really the only non-working feature I can't accept from the updated GUI.
> 
> (I probably should've posted in the other thread, as I don't think this is a c61 issue.)


I can say for a fact this bug hits more than just hr44-500s.. and it's not a specific client bug either.


----------



## Delroy E Walleye

So much for my theory. Well, I hope they get it resolved soon. 

In the meantime I'm going to try to remember to leave it in the "all" mode before I'm forced to non-rollback status, since I already know it will "stick" in "local" mode (regardless of the setting) when it had been left there.


----------



## Steveknj

inkahauts said:


> You have double checked and made sure that the playlist share settings have you seeing all DVRs right?
> 
> If so it's a bug. It's been around for a while but I believe there's at least one firmware somewhere that I saw it got fixed. Not sure if you have that yet or not but I'm sure you will eventually.


Is there a way to force the latest update? Last time mine was done was back in Feb.


----------



## n3ntj

Updates on the random loss of picture & sound on 4k channels? Screen just goes black.. sometimes it comes back in a second. Sometimes 5 secs. Didn’t D* test this equipment or software before releasing it to the public? This is unreal.


----------



## P Smith

n3ntj said:


> Updates on the random loss of picture & sound on 4k channels? Screen just goes black.. sometimes it comes back in a second. Sometimes 5 secs. Didn't D* test this equipment or software before releasing it to the public? This is unreal.


do you have AVR in-between mini-TV ? Native is ON ?


----------



## n3ntj

Only an HDMI cable b/w the LG 4K TV and the C61k. Native is on.


----------



## P Smith

I would try set native to OFF, to see if it give you better HDCP communication...


----------



## n3ntj

Ok ...will try.


----------



## hancox

NATIVE should only make a difference when you channel switch, not ongoing, so i doubt that would help at all, @n3ntj .

Given it's one cable in play - maybe it's worth switching that out? 4K/HDR seems to be finicky, even moreso than usual.

I'm running these in my setup, which are out of stock at present, but the non slim ones should be similar


----------



## n3ntj

Thanks. I ordered the non-slim one (3’) to see if it makes a difference.


----------



## P Smith

hancox said:


> non slim





n3ntj said:


> non-slip


what is that ?


----------



## n3ntj

Any updates of a software fix on why my C61k repeatedly doesn’t know that my 4k is 4k? When I tune to a 4k channel, it keeps telling me it is not a 4k TV and I have to turn off the IRD and then go into settings to continually re-add the 1080 and 4k resolutions so I can watch 4k programming. Very annoying.


----------



## P Smith

n3ntj said:


> Any updates of a software fix on why my C61k repeatedly doesn't know that my 4k is 4k? When I tune to a 4k channel, it keeps telling me it is not a 4k TV and I have to turn off the IRD and then go into settings to continually re-add the 1080 and 4k resolutions so I can watch 4k programming. Very annoying.


if you would tell us - your mini connected directly to TV now


----------



## Hansen

n3ntj said:


> Any updates of a software fix on why my C61k repeatedly doesn't know that my 4k is 4k? When I tune to a 4k channel, it keeps telling me it is not a 4k TV and I have to turn off the IRD and then go into settings to continually re-add the 1080 and 4k resolutions so I can watch 4k programming. Very annoying.


You are not alone. See this thread. 4K resolution keeps unchecking!


----------



## mayerkelly

n3ntj said:


> Updates on the random loss of picture & sound on 4k channels? Screen just goes black.. sometimes it comes back in a second. Sometimes 5 secs. Didn't D* test this equipment or software before releasing it to the public? This is unreal.


I have this issue too. It didn't use to happen when I had a 4k non-hdr tv hooked up to it. However, after hooking up an LG 4K OLED with HLG, I find that on channels 104 and 106 the screen and sound will occasionally go blank and take a couple seconds to come back. Very frustrating and not sure what can be done.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MysteryMan

I've had my C61K-700 since June 16. After it was updated to 0x0fba in December 17 I began to experience the video going black and audio loss issue on the 4K channels. My C61K-700 was updated to 0x0fbf in April 17 but the issue continues.


----------



## codespy

MysteryMan said:


> I've had my C61K-700 since June 16. After it was updated to 0x0fba in December 17 I began to experience the video going black and audio loss issue on the 4K channels. My C61K-700 was updated to 0x0fbf in April 17 but the issue continues.


I'll just put my $.02 cents here....I'm having the same issue as you with 4K unchecking itself, and it no longer recognizes my Onkyo 4K receiver either to my Vizio P65-E1. This occurred when my HR54 went to the national x1037 while my C61K is on the same x0fbf. I have two C61K setups with the same type of TV's- one connected directly to the TV, the other setup going thru a 4K compatible tuner. However, while I was able to still run x0d8f on my HR54 a couple weeks ago, I had ZERO issue of 4K unchecking itself, and it also recognized my Onkyo NR838 as a 4K compatible passthru tuner. This occurred from December until a couple of weeks ago when x1037 went primetime completely. I'm thinking it has to do more with the x1037 release on the Genie than anything else. Just my experience.


----------



## P Smith

it's possible, as DTV have Broadcom support for SW developers to program HDMI interface's parameters


----------



## Rob Dawn

Not sure if this is the right place to ask this, but here goes:

Just got all the DirecTV 4K equipment installed on Monday and was watching a little of channel 104 last night. Are those programs on ch. 104 in HLG? I was watching something on the history of the US Caribbean islands and another on the Panamanian rain forest (sorry I forgot the exact names) and my Vizio said they were 2160 but not in any form of HDR - it said 2160/Normal.
I know DirecTV said the 4K World Cup games would be in HDR (HLG specifically, I guess) so I want to make sure that everything is working correctly on my end!


----------



## ROK5TAR

Rob Dawn said:


> Not sure if this is the right place to ask this, but here goes:
> 
> Just got all the DirecTV 4K equipment installed on Monday and was watching a little of channel 104 last night. Are those programs on ch. 104 in HLG? I was watching something on the history of the US Caribbean islands and another on the Panamanian rain forest (sorry I forgot the exact names) and my Vizio said they were 2160 but not in any form of HDR - it said 2160/Normal.
> I know DirecTV said the 4K World Cup games would be in HDR (HLG specifically, I guess) so I want to make sure that everything is working correctly on my end!


I'm not sure if everything on 104 is hlg but I did notice a concert was on and my lg showed hlg. Believe it was Mumford and sons concert

Edit: just checked and shows will have a hdr tag in guide if it supports it


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

Yep - My LG displays "HLG HDR" on 104, 105, and 106.


----------



## n3ntj

Mine does, too, but I randomly get dropped 4k signals and all those displays is "HLG HDR" on the screen's upper right corner until the 4k programming comes back for a second, then drops again, back again, drops again, and then comes back on for a while. I changed HDMI cables.. the issue remains. Seems like D* should go back to the drawing board due to these issues.. random loss of 4k signal, the "All Channels" recording fiasco, the 4k resolution repeatedly unchecking, etc.


----------



## I WANT MORE

n3ntj said:


> Mine does, too, but I randomly get dropped 4k signals and all those displays is "HLG HDR" on the screen's upper right corner until the 4k programming comes back for a second, then drops again, back again, drops again, and then comes back on for a while. I changed HDMI cables to a 4k cable.. the issue remains. Seems like D* should go back to the drawing board due to these issues.. random loss of 4k signal, the "All Channels" recording fiasco, the 4k resolution repeatedly unchecking, etc.


There is no such thing as a 4k cable. Make sure that the HDMI cable that you are using is "Certified Premium".


----------



## Rob Dawn

Rob Dawn said:


> Just got all the DirecTV 4K equipment installed on Monday and was watching a little of channel 104 last night. Are those programs on ch. 104 in HLG? I was watching something on the history of the US Caribbean islands and another on the Panamanian rain forest (sorry I forgot the exact names) and my Vizio said they were 2160 but not in any form of HDR - it said 2160/Normal.
> I know DirecTV said the 4K World Cup games would be in HDR (HLG specifically, I guess) so I want to make sure that everything is working correctly on my end!


Just wanted to follow up on this issue in case anyone else runs into the same thing:
Turns out my 2016 Onkyo TX-NR555 AVR does not (and will not) pass HLG through. HRD10 & Dolby Vision pass through fine, but Onkyo told me that this receiver will not be getting any update to pass HLG. Bummer!
Had to run the HDMI directly from the C61K to the Vizio and Coax from the C61K to the Onkyo. (I guess I could have tried ARC, but everything else runs through the Onkyo so I didn't want to mess with ARC.)


----------



## n3ntj

Still no fix for the 4k lost resolution problem??


----------



## n3ntj

I got the latest software downloaded last week but still have the lost 4k resolution setting. This problem must have D* really stumped as they haven't fixed it yet.


----------



## P Smith

n3ntj said:


> I got the latest software downloaded last week


there are a couple of them &#8230; which one ?


----------



## bmcleod

Just made a post that my 104 dropouts seemed to have gone away, and my HS17 is now on 110b, I think it’s dated dated 8/23/2018. Not sure if the new firmware is responsible, but I’m happy with something. 

Edit: Oops, I see this is an HR54 thread, sorry for the HS17 talk.


----------



## n3ntj

My C61k is on 0x10d1


----------



## TomF

I haven't upgraded my equipment for quite some time so I'm still on a HR34 Genie, even though I have the protection plan, but I have a lot of unique content that I haven't watched yet. After talking to a CSR, he assured me that I could upgrade to a HR54 at no charge, and they would also include the C61K client at no charge and no additional monthly fee. They also said that the HR34 is obsolete and I can keep it. I'm hoping that I can connect it to a spare TV without connecting it to the coax or the network to watch the recorded content.

It appears that for a 4K setup the HR54 isn't installed on the 4K TV but on another TV and the C61K client is installed on the 4K TV. I want my DVR to remain in the family room, not in another room, and I really don't care if I have the DirecTV 4K content anyway.

I have my HR34 connected to an HDMI input on my A/V receiver and I assume that I can set up the HR54 the same way. Is this correct? Forgive me for not searching for this, but I'm not sure what I would search for. Is there any reason the HR54 can't be connected to one HDMI input on the A/V receiver and the C61K client connected to another HDMI input on the same A/V receiver? I have my 4K Roku connected to an HDMI input on the A/V receiver, seems like the client could be connected the same way. If this isn't possible am I correct in assuming that I can just connect the HR54 to the A/V receiver and not bother with the C61K client since I don't care if I have DirecTV 4K content?


----------



## P Smith

yes, you could connect that way, just be sure when you'll up to UHD viewing your AVR will support it then


----------



## jimmie57

TomF said:


> I haven't upgraded my equipment for quite some time so I'm still on a HR34 Genie, even though I have the protection plan, but I have a lot of unique content that I haven't watched yet. After talking to a CSR, he assured me that I could upgrade to a HR54 at no charge, and they would also include the C61K client at no charge and no additional monthly fee. They also said that the HR34 is obsolete and I can keep it. I'm hoping that I can connect it to a spare TV without connecting it to the coax or the network to watch the recorded content.
> 
> It appears that for a 4K setup the HR54 isn't installed on the 4K TV but on another TV and the C61K client is installed on the 4K TV. I want my DVR to remain in the family room, not in another room, and I really don't care if I have the DirecTV 4K content anyway.
> 
> I have my HR34 connected to an HDMI input on my A/V receiver and I assume that I can set up the HR54 the same way. Is this correct? Forgive me for not searching for this, but I'm not sure what I would search for. Is there any reason the HR54 can't be connected to one HDMI input on the A/V receiver and the C61K client connected to another HDMI input on the same A/V receiver? I have my 4K Roku connected to an HDMI input on the A/V receiver, seems like the client could be connected the same way. If this isn't possible am I correct in assuming that I can just connect the HR54 to the A/V receiver and not bother with the C61K client since I don't care if I have DirecTV 4K content?


A key to keeping your old recordings for awhile is to disconnect the coax from the 34 and do not connect it ever again. I have an HR24 that they did not want back and it has 23 movies on it. I turn it on and it searches for the satellite and can't find it when I start it up. This takes about 15 minutes and then I can press the List button on the remote and the list comes up and I can play anything on there.

Yes, the C61k is the only thing right now that will send the 4k signal to a TV.


----------



## TomF

P Smith said:


> yes, you could connect that way, just be sure when you'll up to UHD viewing your AVR will support it then


*Family Room: *LG OLED65B7P 4K Ultra HDTV | *Onkyo TX-RZ820 A/V Receiver* | Genie HR34-700 | HR21-200 | HR21-700


----------



## P Smith

There is more important thing then a model of the AVR - its FW !


----------



## TomF

P Smith said:


> There is more important thing then a model of the AVR - its FW !


Sorry, I should have stated that I haven't upgraded my _DirecTV_ equipment in awhile. I upgraded my TV, AVR, and Blu-ray player last year and the TX-RZ820 has been 4K (and Dolby Atmos) capable right out of the box, no FW updates required. Besides Blu-ray I've been watching 4K UHDTV content from Netflix, Amazon, YouTube, Hulu, etc. since day one.


----------



## P Smith

You are missed a lot of posts [here] where are people telling AVRs behave incorrectly, placed in a middle [TV-DTV UHD client]
the problem is in DTV tight requirement for HDMI-HDCP negotiation with a sink [eg TV, Monitor, AVR, etc]
so, many AVR mfgs still ironing own FW to allow pass DTV UHD signals to TV

I would contact your AVR mfg and specifically discuss DTV host's HDCP requirements ..
or you would see message like "your TV doesn't support 4k" or check mark at "4k" will disappear each minute


----------



## TomF

P Smith said:


> You are missed a lot of posts [here] where are people telling AVRs behave incorrectly, placed in a middle [TV-DTV UHD client]
> the problem is in DTV tight requirement for HDMI-HDCP negotiation with a sink [eg TV, Monitor, AVR, etc]
> so, many AVR mfgs still ironing own FW to allow pass DTV UHD signals to TV
> 
> I would contact your AVR mfg and specifically discuss DTV host's HDCP requirements ..
> or you would see message like "your TV doesn't support 4k" or check mark at "4k" will disappear each minute


Is this happening only with the HR54 or HR44? I haven't had a problem with my HR34 and didn't have any with my previous Onkyo AVR. I had that problem occasionally with my Roku boxes, but everything has been running fine.


----------



## dminches

Do people find that the HR54 is faster for channel navigation than the C61k and thus use that for non-4K content? I originally had the C61k in my main viewing room so I could watch 4K content but I moved the HR54 into the room too since I find it much faster than the client.


----------



## codespy

My HR54 is faster (navigation) than my C61k’s.


----------



## P Smith

TomF said:


> Is this happening only with the HR54 or HR44?


it's a negotiation for UHD


----------



## ROK5TAR

Genie will always be faster than mini


----------



## I WANT MORE

Any difference in speed is negligible in my opinion.


----------



## dminches

I WANT MORE said:


> Any difference in speed is negligible in my opinion.


Unfortunatley that has not been my experience. The client is much more sluggish than the genie when do most things including changing channels.


----------



## P Smith

dminches said:


> The client is much more sluggish than the genie


could you quantify your point ?


----------



## dminches

P Smith said:


> could you quantify your point ?


When I change channels on the HR54 the next channel immediately displays. On the client there can be a 1-5 second period where the screen is black until the next channel appears. Similarly, on the HR54 if I keep hitting channel up or down the banner shows the channels flying by. On the client it often delays before moving to the next channel.


----------



## b4pjoe

So I finally got my HR54 and Client today. Tech again had problems activating the HR54 but finally got it. Then when we tried channel 104 it said it could not be activated in this location (TV with the client attached to it). The tech said to give it a few hours and it should come in. It never did after 3 hours so I called DirecTV and they promised someone would call back within the hour. No one ever called so I called again. The person this time finally sent a refresh to the client and finally I could see content on 104 (people surfing). I have to say I am completely underwhelmed. The content looks pretty much like any regular HD channel. What am I missing?


----------



## James Long

Double check that the client is set to 4K output (it has been an issue).


----------



## carl6

And remember, you only get 4K from the C61K client, not directly from the HR54. So make sure your C61K is connected to your 4K television, make sure it is in fact set to provide 4K resolution, make sure your television is set for 4K (if applicable). If you have both the HR54 and C61 connected to your television, make sure the TV is on the correct input for the C61K.

To check your C61K, press INFO then scroll over to Audio/Video. With the "Change Resolution & Format underlined, press SELECT and see that is says "4K resolution + xxx format" (I use Original Format). Then select DONE and press select.

You might also check to see if Native is set to ON or OFF (Menu, Settings, Display settings, video). I suggest Native Off. Native has to do with whether you let your client do resolution up/down scaling or your TV. You can try both and see if there is a difference. Also check to see if there is an applicable setting in your television.

Finally, it is possible that the source programming itself might not have been in 4K even if the broadcast is. Watch a few shows, see if you see differences between them.


----------



## I WANT MORE

I suggest Native ON.


----------



## n3ntj

Any update on the 'lost programming' in the playlist? I still get shows I recorded not showing in the playlist on my HR54 but they do show on the C61k. This ongoing problem is a real pain in the butt and needs to be fixed.


----------



## b4pjoe

James Long said:


> Double check that the client is set to 4K output (it has been an issue).


Yes it is checked. I have been checking it a lot because of the issue mentioned. Mine has not unchecked itself yet since the install yesterday.


----------



## b4pjoe

carl6 said:


> And remember, you only get 4K from the C61K client, not directly from the HR54. So make sure your C61K is connected to your 4K television, make sure it is in fact set to provide 4K resolution, make sure your television is set for 4K (if applicable). If you have both the HR54 and C61 connected to your television, make sure the TV is on the correct input for the C61K.
> 
> To check your C61K, press INFO then scroll over to Audio/Video. With the "Change Resolution & Format underlined, press SELECT and see that is says "4K resolution + xxx format" (I use Original Format). Then select DONE and press select.
> 
> You might also check to see if Native is set to ON or OFF (Menu, Settings, Display settings, video). I suggest Native Off. Native has to do with whether you let your client do resolution up/down scaling or your TV. You can try both and see if there is a difference. Also check to see if there is an applicable setting in your television.
> 
> Finally, it is possible that the source programming itself might not have been in 4K even if the broadcast is. Watch a few shows, see if you see differences between them.


It is set for "4K resolution + Original Format".

Native was set to off. Changing it to On didn't seem to make a difference on CH. 104.

All three HDMI ports on the TV are HDCP 2.2 according to the documentation and the only 4K setting I can find says to make sure ULTRA HD Deep Color is on for the HDMI port and it is.

I have no idea about the source programming on Ch. 104. In the Info is says 4K.


----------



## dlt4

carl6 said:


> And remember, you only get 4K from the C61K client, not directly from the HR54. So make sure your C61K is connected to your 4K television, make sure it is in fact set to provide 4K resolution, make sure your television is set for 4K (if applicable). If you have both the HR54 and C61 connected to your television, make sure the TV is on the correct input for the C61K.
> 
> To check your C61K, press INFO then scroll over to Audio/Video. With the "Change Resolution & Format underlined, press SELECT and see that is says "4K resolution + xxx format" (I use Original Format). Then select DONE and press select.
> 
> You might also check to see if Native is set to ON or OFF (Menu, Settings, Display settings, video). I suggest Native Off. Native has to do with whether you let your client do resolution up/down scaling or your TV. You can try both and see if there is a difference. Also check to see if there is an applicable setting in your television.
> 
> Finally, it is possible that the source programming itself might not have been in 4K even if the broadcast is. Watch a few shows, see if you see differences between them.


I'm doing some research for a friend of mine regarding a 4K problem. He has the HR54 in the living room, client in his den. We have set the HR54 to 4K resolution, but it loses the setting each time the unit is shut off. When you say the client must be connected to the 4K tv, do you mean by cable, or are they configured to connect through the dish? I had him do the check on the client and it doesn't show 4K in the "Change resolution & Format". I assume that's because the client isn't connected to his 4K tv?


----------



## P Smith

dlt4 said:


> When you say the client must be connected to the 4K tv, do you mean by cable, or are they configured to connect through the dish?


by coax, coming from a splitter box
C61K is the only one kind of device what outputting UHD/HLG by HDMI2.0 + HDCP 2.0


----------



## P Smith

dlt4 said:


> We have set the HR54 to 4K resolution


you can't
HR54 output via HDMI 1.4 support 1080p max !


----------



## P Smith

dlt4 said:


> I assume that's because the client isn't connected to his 4K tv?


the client/mini must be C61K and connected by 18 GHz HDMI cable to TV (or via AVR certified for HDMI2.0 + HDCP 2.2 )

EDIT:typo


----------



## I WANT MORE

P Smith said:


> the client/mini must be C61K and connected by 18 GHz HDMI cable to TV (or via AVR certified for HDMI2.0 + HDCP 2.0 )


Don't you mean HDCP 2.2?


----------



## Laxguy

The HR 54 does not itself output 4K. The client is the only unit that will. I'd put the client on the 4K tv asap!


----------



## JerryMeeker

I WANT MORE said:


> I suggest Native ON.


I agree that "Off" allows the TV to conduct any upscaling, and is the better choice because a TV's upscale usually does a better job. However, since the programming we are talking about is already being broadcast in 4K, there won't be any difference because no upscaling is required. Regardless, "Off" is still the better choice.


----------



## detroitlions

I had a truck roll last Monday when they could not figure out how to get the C61-K I bought online from a third party to get channel 104 to come in (all the other stations including channel 106 worked perfectly for over a week). Everything worked fine for 24 hours with the new mini until last night I go to channel 104 and get a message my tv (2016 LG OLED TV) doesn't support 4K content. You are watching it in 480p, the highest resolution available. The television shows HLG HDR when going to the station. All my other stations are also stuck in 480p when I go to toggle the resolutions after hitting the info button. What baffles me is when I go to the menu and display settings to check the resolutions, I only have 720P through 4K marked. When I go to each one, I see the wording get much clearer and then back to the 480p resolution. I tried resetting the mini, the 54, tried different HDMI cables I know are compliant and different ports on my television. I called them and someone from overseas says its a known issue with no resolution yet. I could live with 1080i if this was a bug but 480p is unacceptable. Anyone here have any suggestions on what else I could try? In hindsight I never should have pursued the 4K service with all the time and hassle it has been.


----------



## jimmie57

detroitlions said:


> I had a truck roll last Monday when they could not figure out how to get the C61-K I bought online from a third party to get channel 104 to come in (all the other stations including channel 106 worked perfectly for over a week). Everything worked fine for 24 hours with the new mini until last night I go to channel 104 and get a message my tv (2016 LG OLED TV) doesn't support 4K content. You are watching it in 480p, the highest resolution available. The television shows HLG HDR when going to the station. All my other stations are also stuck in 480p when I go to toggle the resolutions after hitting the info button. What baffles me is when I go to the menu and display settings to check the resolutions, I only have 720P through 4K marked. When I go to each one, I see the wording get much clearer and then back to the 480p resolution. I tried resetting the mini, the 54, tried different HDMI cables I know are compliant and different ports on my television. I called them and someone from overseas says its a known issue with no resolution yet. I could live with 1080i if this was a bug but 480p is unacceptable. Anyone here have any suggestions on what else I could try? In hindsight I never should have pursued the 4K service with all the time and hassle it has been.


Press and hold the Exit button until you see a message on the screen. This should put the receiver back into HD mode. Repeat and it will go to SD mode,


----------



## detroitlions

jimmie57 said:


> Press and hold the Exit button until you see a message on the screen. This should put the receiver back into HD mode. Repeat and it will go to SD mode,


That was easy enough! Thanks! Overseas support next to never is of any help.


----------



## n3ntj

jimmie57 said:


> Press and hold the Exit button until you see a message on the screen. This should put the receiver back into HD mode. Repeat and it will go to SD mode,


This 4k resolution bug has been an issue for some time. I see lots of others have this problem, too, including myself. D* appears to be in absolutely no hurry to fix it, either.


----------



## weeble

jimmie57 said:


> Press and hold the Exit button until you see a message on the screen. This should put the receiver back into HD mode. Repeat and it will go to SD mode,


Thanks. This worked!!! I have been fighting with this for 3+ weeks. Multiple calls to DirecTV with no answer.


----------



## n3ntj

I am still seeing the HDR HLG message every so often while watching 4k content. Watching "The Match" yesterday, the feed kept cutting out for about 2 secs. with the "HDR HLG" message at the top, then coming back on for about 1.5 secs. and then going back out with the "HDR HLG" message for 2 secs. and then coming back. This happened repeatedly. Is the problem the 4k LG TV, the hi-speed HDMI cable, or the D* (c61k) equipment? I have reported on this problem in the past and the issue still occurs. Not good when you pay $30 for a PPV event and the feed keeps cutting out.

I contacted D* and reported the issues to them again. They claim they know of these issues and their engineering dept are working on them. I've had 4k service since March and these issues (the loss of 4k setting and the loss of feed w/ "HDR HLG" message) have existed since then at least.


----------



## P Smith

version of FW your server/client ?
I would update TV's FW version first...


----------



## n3ntj

C61k is on 0x10d1. TV has the latest firmware and is set to auto-update when/if new firmware is available. HR54 software is 0x1104. These are the latest firmware updates for the HR54 and C61k.


----------



## Laxguy

I've not experienced that message since I first set it up. You can get the firmware number for the '54 right from the menu on the C61K.


----------



## wolfman730

P Smith said:


> the client/mini must be C61K and connected by 18 GHz HDMI cable to TV (or via AVR certified for HDMI2.0 + HDCP 2.2 )
> 
> EDIT:typo


If I knew for sure that an 18 GHz HDMI cable would solve all these problems, I would buy one.


----------



## jimmie57

wolfman730 said:


> If I knew for sure that an 18 GHz HDMI cable would solve all these problems, I would buy one.


They are not expensive at all.
Monoprice Certified Premium High Speed HDMI Cable, 4K @ 60Hz, HDR, 18Gbps, 28AWG, YUV 4:4:4, 3ft, Black - Monoprice.com


----------



## Laxguy

Wolfman- I looked over the last few pages- didn't see a post from you. 

What problem(s) are you experiencing?


----------



## wolfman730

Laxguy said:


> Wolfman- I looked over the last few pages- didn't see a post from you.
> What problem(s) are you experiencing?


Basically the same problems others here are having, screen going black, audio breakups, pixelation. It's not a constant problem, but occurs on most of the 4K broadcasts, even live broadcasts. All equipment checks out, even had frequencies of all cables checked out, and are well within specs. Watching the Raptors at Miami 12/26 and experiencing some problems. I'm figuring that it's a software or transmission problem vs. equipment.


----------



## P Smith

wolfman730 said:


> I'm figuring that it's a software or *transmission problem* vs. equipment.


*transmission *problem could be verified with your neighbor/relative


----------



## Laxguy

wolfman730 said:


> Basically the same problems others here are having, screen going black, audio breakups, pixelation. It's not a constant problem, but occurs on most of the 4K broadcasts, even live broadcasts. All equipment checks out, even had frequencies of all cables checked out, and are well within specs. Watching the Raptors at Miami 12/26 and experiencing some problems. I'm figuring that it's a software or transmission problem vs. equipment.


If HD programs come in fine, but UHD ones don't I'd check the hardware first- HDMI cable, LNB's, cable in from dish, signal strength of the sat. which handles 4K.

Good luck!


----------



## P Smith

Laxguy said:


> LNB's, cable in from dish, signal strength of the sat. which handles 4K.


practically IRRELEVANT parts - skip them
TV-HDMI cable-[AVR]- DTV box's settings; that's it!


----------



## dminches

Am I correct in saying that one cannot change the playlist setting (which DVRs' recordings are listed) when you are watching on a mini? If this is the case, is the playlist inclusion setting for the mini controlled by what is set on the Genie?


----------



## compnurd

dminches said:


> Am I correct in saying that one cannot change the playlist setting (which DVRs' recordings are listed) when you are watching on a mini? If this is the case, is the playlist inclusion setting for the mini controlled by what is set on the Genie?


Correct. The Genie controls that setting


----------



## inkahauts

Hilarious since a mini connected to a hs17 has that option on the minis themselves.


----------



## dminches

inkahauts said:


> Hilarious since a mini connected to a hs17 has that option on the minis themselves.


It is pretty weak that the minis connected to an HR54 can't do this. They should be programmed to be independent functionally even if they are using the genie's tuners.


----------



## n3ntj

Anywhere close to fixing this loss of most of my recorded programs not showing in the HR54’s playlist?. This problem has existed for a long time. They all show on the C61k, though.


----------



## P Smith

n3ntj said:


> Anywhere close to fixing this loss of most of my recorded programs not showing in the HR54's playlist?. This problem has existed for a long time. They all show on the C61k, though.


perhaps nightly reboots ?


----------



## wolfman730

P Smith said:


> *transmission *problem could be verified with your neighbor/relative


It would be if I knew someone who has DTV 4K service, unfortunately i don't.


----------



## P Smith

may be nearest TV store, where DTV UHD demoed...


----------



## mayerkelly

wolfman730 said:


> Basically the same problems others here are having, screen going black, audio breakups, pixelation. It's not a constant problem, but occurs on most of the 4K broadcasts, even live broadcasts. All equipment checks out, even had frequencies of all cables checked out, and are well within specs. Watching the Raptors at Miami 12/26 and experiencing some problems. I'm figuring that it's a software or transmission problem vs. equipment.


Were you able to resolve this issue? I have the same problem. Thanks.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## HarryG

mayerkelly said:


> Were you able to resolve this issue? I have the same problem. Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I've had these 4K reception issues since December 2017. They seem to be isolated to 4K satellite transmission, and not 4K on demand movies downloaded from the internet.

Service techs and supervisors have completely rewired my house, replaced my dish, replaced my reverse LNB, replaced my HR54 Genie and 4K client, and changed all HDMI cables.

Problem can be replicated on two different 4K HDR smart TVs.

I have little hope that this 4K intermittent annoyance will ever be addressed and resolved.


----------



## reds1963

anyone have this with their mini , say your on any ch , and when you hit button for previous ch , it will act like it is switching then go blank 15 secs or more sometime's you have to reboot the client to get the ch to come in , had this before and it worked itself out , now it is back again ,
not at home right now so i can not tell you which firmware it has


----------



## n3ntj

Yes, sometimes it takes 10~20 secs to change channels on my mini (C61k). No idea why it does it.. screen just goes black for a while and sometimes I have to manually enter the channel number for the unit to respond. 

Still lots of problems with the HR54/C61k in terms of missing Playlist programs on the HR54, dropped signal on the C61k, etc. Almost a year since I upgraded to 4k and it seems that D* is nowhere close to fixing this long term problems.


----------



## b4pjoe

If it is a DTV long term problem why doesn't everyone have these problems? I got my HR54/C61K 4K upgrade last September and I've never had any issues such as missing recordings or channels not changing right away or the 4K being unchecked a lot like I see in a lot of posts. Not that I am wanting to see those issues but if it were a DTV issue wouldn't everyone be seeing them?


----------



## texasbrit

P Smith said:


> perhaps nightly reboots ?


This problem is fixed in the latest release of the firmware which many people now have.


----------



## horace clark

The problem is the hr54 is not ideal for 4K. It was a bandaid solution 4 years ago. The best solution for 4K is the hs17. The c61k’s work real well with the 17. Fast and responsive with no dropouts.


----------



## n3ntj

I got the new software overnight and now I can watch more than a small segment of on-demand programming. When the first commercial is supposed to be inserted, the programming keeps stopping and gives me this error “927 - The content you want to watch is unavailable now.” Starting and stopping or choosing another on-demand program doesn’t fix the issue. Software client 0x10d1 and server 0x114b

How do we report this issue to D*?


----------



## JerryMeeker

n3ntj said:


> I got the new software overnight and now I can watch more than a small segment of on-demand programming. When the first commercial is supposed to be inserted, the programming keeps stopping and gives me this error "927 - The content you want to watch is unavailable now." Starting and stopping or choosing another on-demand program doesn't fix the issue. Software client 0x10d1 and server 0x114b
> 
> How do we report this issue to D*?


When I hear of isolated issues like this, I always wonder why you are the lucky one to experience this. I have been reviewing my fair share of on-demand programming lately, and have never seen anything like what you describe. This leads me to believe that this is not a fundamental bug in the current software version.

My advice would be to try a red button re-boot just to make sure that you clear out any cobwebs and are running a fresh, un-corrupted version of the software. If that doesn't fix the problem, I don't know what else to recommend, other than filing a trouble report with DTV.


----------



## n3ntj

I did RBRs to no avail. The issue occurs on both the HR54 and the C61k. How does one file such a report with D*?

----
UPDATE - as of this morning (1/19), the On-Demand programming works again. I had not done any additional RBRs after Thursday and still not being able to get past the problem. Somehow the issue was fixed as of this morning.

The other long occurring problems (loss of shows displaying on my HR54's Playlist, lost connections or signal issues on 4k channels, etc.) still remain.


----------



## wolfman730

mayerkelly said:


> Were you able to resolve this issue? I have the same problem. Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Unfortunately, no, it seems to be more of a transmission or software problem


----------



## reds1963

reds1963 said:


> anyone have this with their mini , say your on any ch , and when you hit button for previous ch , it will act like it is switching then go blank 15 secs or more sometime's you have to reboot the client to get the ch to come in , had this before and it worked itself out , now it is back again ,
> not at home right now so i can not tell you which firmware it has


so unhooking the AM21 seems to have fixed my issues , the am21 was giving me error on screen of LCC not connected , etc etc , which had been giving me issues also of having to reboot in order to get subs to come in , i think she's dead captain !!


----------



## P Smith

reds1963 said:


> i think she's dead captain !!


would be possible to pickup it from your trash bin ?


----------



## reds1963

P Smith said:


> would be possible to pickup it from your trash bin ?


it is still there just not hooked up for the time being ..


----------



## codespy

Sometimes the AM21 needs a restart too. I've had an AM21 hooked up to my HR54 for two years now, and it has not been the cause of issues listed with the Genies. But AM21's can act up and mess up the IRD they are connected to. So I have learned to unplug AM21 for 5 seconds, then plug back in doing a reboot on the IRD. It has helped more times than people can imagine it would......


----------



## CraigerM

Can you request an HR-54/C61k combo instead of the HS-17/C61k combo? I saw I have a free upgrade coming.


----------



## P Smith

yes, but must be persistent


----------



## Rob Dawn

CraigerM said:


> Can you request an HR-54/C61k combo instead of the HS-17/C61k combo? I saw I have a free upgrade coming.


I did this last Spring because I was upgrading to a 4K TV before the World Cup. It took me talking to about 4 different reps before I finally got one who both understood what I wanted and knew how to put the HR54/C61K info in their system. He also gave me everything (including all the installation) for free - and I think I was still in a 2 year contract because we had just moved the year before.
So, like Mr. FixAnything said, if you are persistent and willing to end a call with a rep and start all over again, you will eventually find someone who can give you what you want - and hopefully for free!


----------



## JerryMeeker

I recently added a C61K to my setup, which also includes the HR54-700 Genie. I have been recording several programs on ch 104 to test out the quality of DTV 4K programming. During playback, I have encountered occasional video stutters in the playback. Not overly frequent, perhaps 2-3 events per hourly recording, but concerning nevertheless. Is this a known issue with 4K playback on the C61K, or perhaps indicative of something wrong in my setup?


----------



## compnurd

JerryMeeker said:


> I recently added a C61K to my setup, which also includes the HR54-700 Genie. I have been recording several programs on ch 104 to test out the quality of DTV 4K programming. During playback, I have encountered occasional video stutters in the playback. Not overly frequent, perhaps 2-3 events per hourly recording, but concerning nevertheless. Is this a known issue with 4K playback on the C61K, or perhaps indicative of something wrong in my setup?


It could be an issue with the broadcast... Without anyone else really broadcasting 4K stuff though it is hard to compare


----------



## codespy

compnurd said:


> It could be an issue with the broadcast... Without anyone else really broadcasting 4K stuff though it is hard to compare


I get a couple here and there on different programs, whether on channel 104 or 106. I had two today on the Pro-Am.

One of my favorite 4K recordings is Journey to Space, especially the night-time shuttle launch in 4K HDR and Dolby Atmos. The colors on my TV are incredible with that program.


----------



## richall01

My C61K is stuck on 480p/4:3, did the red button reset, unplug still lock.


----------



## jimmie57

richall01 said:


> My C61K is stuck on 480p/4:3, did the red button reset, unplug still lock.


Press and hold the EXIT button until a message comes to the screen.


----------



## n3ntj

I talked to DirecTV to see if a fix for the 4k issues exists yet. The CSR said an updated C61k came out so I scheduled a swap out. Tech arrives this morning (an hour late) and says there is no fix and nothing he can do. Waste of a morning.

The tech said they are aware of the issues (loss of 4k resolution setting and random dropped 4k signal) but no fix is coming anytime soon, from what he said. Been about a year since I upgraded to 4k and the same bugs exist as before.


----------



## MysteryMan

n3ntj said:


> The CSR said an updated C61k came out


That CSR was blowing smoke. There's the C61K-700 and that's all. I got mine back in June 2016. It's received 8 software updates since then. The last one was 0x10d1 back in August 2018.


----------



## dminches

How can DirecTV advertise that they offer 4K programming? I has never worked properly.


----------



## Rich

dminches said:


> How can DirecTV advertise that they offer 4K programming? I has never worked properly.


D*'s advertisements and truth are hardly compatible. Been that way for as long as I can remember.

Rich


----------



## dminches

After watching a lot of live sports with the NCAA tournament on I am convinced that in addition to potential broadcast issues, the hardware creates its own set. By pausing the C61K or HR-54 for a second so you aren’t watching live eliminates most of the video glitches. This seems to be true for just about all live sports. Unless I do this I see issues on MSG hockey, the Tennis channel, ESPN, etc.


----------



## codespy

dminches said:


> How can DirecTV advertise that they offer 4K programming? I has never worked properly.


Mine has been working pretty well, with the exception of a few prior
software updates.


----------



## MysteryMan

dminches said:


> How can DirecTV advertise that they offer 4K programming? I has never worked properly.


I upgraded to 4K back in June 2016 and have never experienced any issues with 4K.


----------



## dminches

MysteryMan said:


> I upgraded to 4K back in June 2016 and have never experienced any issues with 4K.


The "issues" of which I speak is that the picture is too dark. There is no reason why it should be darker than a 1080p picture. It could have something to do with how they are encoding the picture but they need to accommodate a slew of displays. I have a $15k Sony projector and a 65" Samsung panel and the picture is too dark on both of them.


----------



## jimmie57

dminches said:


> The "issues" of which I speak is that the picture is too dark. There is no reason why it should be darker than a 1080p picture. It could have something to do with how they are encoding the picture but they need to accommodate a slew of displays. I have a $15k Sony projector and a 65" Samsung panel and the picture is too dark on both of them.


If you have HDR turned on in your devices and the picture is not transmitting with the HDR format it will be dull and dark relative to other pictures.
Try turning the HDR feature OFF in your devices and see if the brighten up.

I don't have 4k service from DTV but I do get it on You Tube. When I choose an HDR or non HDR I can see the differences I just described.


----------



## n3ntj

Its rather mind boggling that D* can have these issues with 4k and all the CSR's say is that "the engineers are working on it." Things must really be bad if it's taken over a year to fix these problems. I am an engineer.. if it took me this long to fix something, I'd be out of a job.


----------



## slice1900

All broadcasters doing 4K have had various issues, not everything is only on Directv's end. This is probably one of the reasons there aren't any real 4K channels yet - no one wants to make the jump until the major issues are ironed out.


----------



## Rich

n3ntj said:


> Its rather mind boggling that D* can have these issues with 4k and all the CSR's say is that "the engineers are working on it." Things must really be bad if it's taken over a year to fix these problems. I am an engineer.. if it took me this long to fix something, I'd be out of a job.


What's really mind boggling is that folks actually believe the CSRs when they come up with such nonsense.

Rich


----------



## n3ntj

slice1900 said:


> All broadcasters doing 4K have had various issues, not everything is only on Directv's end. This is probably one of the reasons there aren't any real 4K channels yet - no one wants to make the jump until the major issues are ironed out.


What broadcasters have tried 4k?


----------



## slice1900

n3ntj said:


> What broadcasters have tried 4k?


Dish and Comcast at least. I'm sure there are probably others.


----------



## dminches

slice1900 said:


> Dish and Comcast at least. I'm sure there are probably others.


I thought by broadcasters you meant who is initiating the signal, not carrying it. When you said that the problems weren't just on Directv's end, which I am sure is true, I assumed you meant the people sending the signal for Directv (and others) to provide to their viewers.


----------



## Rich

dminches said:


> I thought by broadcasters you meant who is initiating the signal, not carrying it. When you said that the problems weren't just on Directv's end, which I am sure is true, I assumed you meant the people sending the signal for Directv (and others) to provide to their viewers.


I made the same assumption. The networks are gonna have to start this, I don't see where an entity such as D* or Dish has anything to do with this.

Rich


----------



## n3ntj

slice1900 said:


> Dish and Comcast at least. I'm sure there are probably others.


DirecTV and Dish are not broadcasters but instead providers. 2 different things
.


----------



## Steady Teddy

0x10D1 is the current firmware version on my C61k and 0x11D1 is the latest on the HR54. The Info screen on the Genie is now clear at the top:








And There is no more Circle in the recorded material when you advance:








This just started happening yesterday. Are these both the current versions? Don't have this issue on the HR54, only the Genie.


----------



## P Smith

Steady Teddy said:


> Are these both the current versions?


check www.redh.com/dtv


----------



## jimmie57

Steady Teddy said:


> 0x10D1 is the current firmware version on my C61k and 0x11D1 is the latest on the HR54. The Info screen on the Genie is now clear at the top:
> View attachment 29856
> 
> 
> And There is no more Circle in the recorded material when you advance:
> View attachment 29857
> 
> 
> This just started happening yesterday. Are these both the current versions? Don't have this issue on the HR54, only the Genie.


DirecTV Firmware Watcher


----------



## Steady Teddy

^Thanks for the link. Yes I have the latest firmware version(s). Have to do a hard reset to get the Genie to display info properly but it happens again after entering Programming menu. Annoying.


----------



## jimmie57

Steady Teddy said:


> ^Thanks for the link. Yes I have the latest firmware version(s). Have to do a hard reset to get the Genie to display info properly but it happens again after entering Programming menu. Annoying.


The HR54 is the Genie. The c61k is a client to the Genie.


----------



## Steady Teddy

^ I stand corrected. The C61K was causing the issue but I did another hard reset, this time on both units. Problem appears to be gone for now. Thanks


----------



## Steady Teddy

Client Software on the C61K is now 0x113d. 
Just went to channel 105 and got the old message "Your TV is not 4K compatible". Had to recheck the 4K box in the display settings.
Am I gonna have to go through this **** *again* every time I power up my HT system and tune into channel 105/106?


----------



## P Smith

yeah... can you bypass AVR with video and keep only audio to it ?


----------



## Steady Teddy

The 8802A can passthrough HDR. It looks like the new update leaves 4K off by default. Dolby was off too. Will see what happens going forward.


----------



## P Smith

Steady Teddy said:


> The 8802A can passthrough HDR.


it's not the point - AVR have own HDCP timing, EDID, etc; so DTV STB with strict HDCP 2.0 negotiation usually fail on AVRs but TVs


----------



## Steady Teddy

P Smith said:


> it's not the point - AVR have own HDCP timing, EDID, etc; so DTV STB with strict HDCP 2.0 negotiation usually fail on AVRs but TVs


Was not an issue before the last update. Doesn't appear to be so far after checking boxes which, apparently, go back to default after a major update. There's no way AFAIK to use audio only and all of my devices are piped through the 8802A.

What DirecTv DVR do you have?


----------



## P Smith

that's common thing for all HD and UHD STBs from DTV


----------



## codespy

P Smith said:


> yeah... can you bypass AVR with video and keep only audio to it ?


Yes, and then you lose Dolby Atmos on audio on qualifying programs, since that requires the HDMI cable. This has been discussed in other threads if you do a search.


----------



## P Smith

codespy said:


> if you do a search.


oh, yeah!
ATMOS!
dOES ts MENTIONED IT ?


----------



## I WANT MORE

Funny how I can watch college softball on the SEC Network on my Apple TV from 10 AM to 10 PM without a single glitch and I can’t make it 10 minutes on D* without the HR 54/C 61K freezing and glitching. 
If I can find another provider with the regional sports networks that I want I am out of here.


----------



## Steve Wolff

I just had a Genie 2 and mini-genie installed today. When the technician left, the guide was crystal clear. My wife and I ran some errands and turn on the tv when we get home and get a "wired connection lost" message when system is powered up. After resetting the genie 2, everything powered on properly, but the guide was blurry. After checking all the things I could think of, I thought I would come here to see if anyone had this issue.

Here are a few photos of what I'm talking about.

This photo shows the blurry images.









When I enter the sub menu, the resolution changes.









When I exit the sub menu, the resolution goes back down.

Before I spend hours on the phone with D* support, I thought I'd ask here.


----------



## carl6

There have been some reports of the connection lost issue, I know engineering is working on that. I have not seen reports of a blurry image. Make sure the proper resolution is set on the client, applicable to the television (and that the TV is also properly set to the applicable resolution).

If the image is still blury, you can try complete power removal and re-application (pull the power cord for about 30 seconds) on both the Genie and client.

If you have a second TV, you can try moving the client to the other TV and see if the problem persists.

If after all of that you still have a problem, I'd call and get an installer back out.


----------



## gdfein

I have HR54 and C61k clients, and I too am getting a blurry guide in certain screens and my mini is only outputting 480p. 

Paid all this money to have 4K, wanted to watch USWNT semis today on Ch105 and I got crappy 480p. 

Calling DTV tomorrow but know I’m wasting my time. Already did reboots, power cycles, the works. Clearly is a faulty software push by the ****ty empire. 

Any help is appreciated. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmie57

gdfein said:


> I have HR54 and C61k clients, and I too am getting a blurry guide in certain screens and my mini is only outputting 480p.
> 
> Paid all this money to have 4K, wanted to watch USWNT semis today on Ch105 and I got crappy 480p.
> 
> Calling DTV tomorrow but know I'm wasting my time. Already did reboots, power cycles, the works. Clearly is a faulty software push by the ****ty empire.
> 
> Any help is appreciated.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Press and Hold the Exit button on your remote until a message comes to the screen.
It should say something like Changed your receiver to HD mode.
Repeat the process and it will change to SD mode.

You "might" have to do this to the Genie also.


----------



## jimmie57

Steve Wolff said:


> I just had a Genie 2 and mini-genie installed today. When the technician left, the guide was crystal clear. My wife and I ran some errands and turn on the tv when we get home and get a "wired connection lost" message when system is powered up. After resetting the genie 2, everything powered on properly, but the guide was blurry. After checking all the things I could think of, I thought I would come here to see if anyone had this issue.
> 
> Here are a few photos of what I'm talking about.
> 
> This photo shows the blurry images.
> 
> View attachment 29974
> 
> 
> When I enter the sub menu, the resolution changes.
> 
> View attachment 29975
> 
> 
> When I exit the sub menu, the resolution goes back down.
> 
> Before I spend hours on the phone with D* support, I thought I'd ask here.


Read post 749. This might be your problem also.


----------



## gdfein

To be clear this is my C61k client that i held the remote exit button for 5second count and unit did nothing. I simply hear the soft thump thump of the audio of the button press that the box puts out. 

I will try same on the Genie later when I’m home as genie is in different room. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JerryMeeker

A long press on the Exit button on my HR54 does nothing either.


----------



## jimmie57

JerryMeeker said:


> A long press on the Exit button on my HR54 does nothing either.


Wow, thanks for confirming that. It must be a change in the software.
In the past I have told many to do this and it worked for them.
Oh well.

Still, has to be a way to get them out of SD mode. If someone knows would you please post it. Thanks


----------



## jimmie57

gdfein said:


> To be clear this is my C61k client that i held the remote exit button for 5second count and unit did nothing. I simply hear the soft thump thump of the audio of the button press that the box puts out.
> 
> I will try same on the Genie later when I'm home as genie is in different room.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Go into settings, resolutions and see if the receiver will let you check the HD resolutions boxes.


----------



## gdfein

Ok, results on this. Rebooted HR54 (media room with Marantz 8802 and Sony 675ES PJ) and it performs as expected in native mode outputting 720p or 1080i as the channel selected would call for. Didn’t test 1080p as had nothing 1080p recorded. 

Rebooted C61k 1 of 2 (media room), all resolutions checked in display settings (720p, 1080i/p and 4K) and good result, live channels output as intended and 4K recording displays properly. 

Rebooted C61K 2 of 2 (LR, Marantz 6011, Sony 75x900E) all resolutions checked as above, and display appears ok, however AV display mode says only 480p is being output, and Sony display says its only receiving 480p. What is odd is that the 8mage is not 4:3 which I would have expected 480p to revert to, and what I think is being output is different than what the C61k says its outputting and what the TV says it’s r3cieving. Swapped both HDMI cables in the chain and result unchanged. 

Very odd. 


In related news the C61k continues to have ****ty unresolved handshake issues, and resolution change re-handshakes such that unit constantly frustrates me but is only legit 4K live material source. 

I’m basically into DTV 4K for sports as I have kscape for movies. 




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmie57

gdfein said:


> Ok, results on this. Rebooted HR54 (media room with Marantz 8802 and Sony 675ES PJ) and it performs as expected in native mode outputting 720p or 1080i as the channel selected would call for. Didn't test 1080p as had nothing 1080p recorded.
> 
> Rebooted C61k 1 of 2 (media room), all resolutions checked in display settings (720p, 1080i/p and 4K) and good result, live channels output as intended and 4K recording displays properly.
> 
> Rebooted C61K 2 of 2 (LR, Marantz 6011, Sony 75x900E) all resolutions checked as above, and display appears ok, however AV display mode says only 480p is being output, and Sony display says its only receiving 480p. What is odd is that the 8mage is not 4:3 which I would have expected 480p to revert to, and what I think is being output is different than what the C61k says its outputting and what the TV says it's r3cieving. Swapped both HDMI cables in the chain and result unchanged.
> 
> Very odd.
> 
> In related news the C61k continues to have ****ty unresolved handshake issues, and resolution change re-handshakes such that unit constantly frustrates me but is only legit 4K live material source.
> 
> I'm basically into DTV 4K for sports as I have kscape for movies.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Excellent report.
How hard would it be to swap the 2 c61k units and see if the problem goes with the unit that appears to be giving the problem ?

If it is too much I would call for a replacement for the 1 that is still on 480p.


----------



## gdfein

@jimmie57

Took me a week but I swapped my troublesome C61k with a good one and issue persists followed the bad C61k so clearly a crap C61k client.

Is there anyway to get it swapped without a truck roll? I don't have time for these bozos.

GDF

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## studechip

gdfein said:


> @jimmie57
> 
> Took me a week but I swapped my troublesome C61k with a good one and issue persists followed the bad C61k so clearly a crap C61k client.
> 
> Is there anyway to get it swapped without a truck roll? I don't have time for these bozos.
> 
> GDF
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Did you ask if they will drop ship a new client?


----------



## somguy

Keeping my HR54 off but plugged in of course, disconnected HDMI cable, only c61k 4k mini client on, using either my Harmony Hub remote control or even a typical DIRECTV remote control, I am getting that repeating issue that DIRECTV's first dvr's got back in 2006 as for example I hit the number 4 and it goes 44 or I hit the down arrow and it skips 1 down so it goes down twice. I tried to add a delay on my Harmony remote but to no avail. Besides, problem happens even with DIRECTV's remote and even my Harmony Android App. However using the Directv Genie black and white remote which I hate the problem does not occur at all. Harmony remote is RF as well as the black and white remote but typical DIRECTV remote is IR but obviously problem happens in either mode. I did a RBR on c61k but to no avail and again shut off HR54 and detached HDMI cable from tv as to not cause interference as suggested but their tech support reps.
Any ideas as to why this may be occurring and a fix for it? Is it a known issue and if so for how long? Anyone else here having this problem? This does not happen when using just my HR54, only with the c61k in use. Thank you for your time and input.


----------



## vfr781rider

Lightning took out the USB port on my HR54 last weekend. This also happened on my HR44 several years back. I use it to connect an AM21 to watch OTA. I know it's the receiver and not the AM21 because I had a spare AM21 and it no longer works either. It sucks when this happens because the only recourse is to swap the receiver and then you lose all your recordings. We record all year long and play catch up in the summertime.

So, I was wondering, what is the USB port for on the C61k? Could it possibly be used to connect an AM21 into the system???


----------



## slice1900

vfr781rider said:


> Lightning took out the USB port on my HR54 last weekend. This also happened on my HR44 several years back. I use it to connect an AM21 to watch OTA. I know it's the receiver and not the AM21 because I had a spare AM21 and it no longer works either. It sucks when this happens because the only recourse is to swap the receiver and then you lose all your recordings. We record all year long and play catch up in the summertime.
> 
> So, I was wondering, what is the USB port for on the C61k? Could it possibly be used to connect an AM21 into the system???


No.


----------



## Rich

slice1900 said:


> No.


Do you know what that port is for? Does anyone? Pretty sure you could use it to make your own MRV system but it must do something more than that, no?

Rich


----------



## slice1900

Rich said:


> Do you know what that port is for? Does anyone? Pretty sure you could use it to make your own MRV system but it must do something more than that, no?
> 
> Rich


If I had to guess, I would say they use it for diagnostics and loading the initial software before shipping them out, and it isn't intended for customer use. Directv doesn't support customers connecting anything to it. That doesn't stop them from updating the software and supporting connecting an LCC or hard drive or whatever for the Genie's use, but this is Directv we're talking about so not likely.


----------



## vfr781rider

Why are the USB ports so friggin’ vulnerable? All of the electronics was connected to a UPS and the outside antenna also went through the surge protector on the UPS. I wonder if the spike came through the coax to the dish? Maybe I’ll start protecting that one, too. Two blown ports in 3 years sucks


----------



## Rich

slice1900 said:


> If I had to guess, I would say they use it for diagnostics and loading the initial software before shipping them out, and it isn't intended for customer use. Directv doesn't support customers connecting anything to it. That doesn't stop them from updating the software and supporting connecting an LCC or hard drive or whatever for the Genie's use, but this is Directv we're talking about so not likely.


D* does not support the eSATA function, never has. eSATA has a purpose.

Rich


----------



## slice1900

vfr781rider said:


> Why are the USB ports so friggin' vulnerable? All of the electronics was connected to a UPS and the outside antenna also went through the surge protector on the UPS. I wonder if the spike came through the coax to the dish? Maybe I'll start protecting that one, too. Two blown ports in 3 years sucks


When an AM21 is connected to Directv DVR this isn't too hard to see. You have the AM21 connected to an antenna while the DVR is connected to coax. Unless the Directv dish and its coax are bonded to the same ground as the antenna and its coax, they won't have the same ground reference and the difference in current will travel along the USB shield. If the USB port doesn't have sufficient ESD protection, it'll fail.

First check to see if your antenna and dish are grounded at all (the coax would go through a ground block with a green wire running down to your house's ground near the electric meter) If they aren't, that's the first thing to fix. Connecting via a UPS's coax surge protector is a last resort only if it is impossible for some reason to ground the dish and antenna. One of those built in surge protector ports may not work very well for Directv anyway, they are designed for cable TV and don't support the higher frequencies Directv uses.


----------



## vfr781rider

The dish is grounded to copper plumbing under the house. The outside antenna is mounted on a 35 foot tower that is grounded by its own ground rod. So, connecting those two grounds with a 14 gauge wire might be a good idea?


----------



## studechip

vfr781rider said:


> The dish is grounded to copper plumbing under the house. The outside antenna is mounted on a 35 foot tower that is grounded by its own ground rod. So, connecting those two grounds with a 14 gauge wire might be a good idea?


It should be #6 wire, like bonding any two ground rods.


----------



## slice1900

vfr781rider said:


> The dish is grounded to copper plumbing under the house. The outside antenna is mounted on a 35 foot tower that is grounded by its own ground rod. So, connecting those two grounds with a 14 gauge wire might be a good idea?


Right now you have THREE grounds, the antenna's grounded through its grounding rod AND the electrical ground (though the UPS's coax port) and dish is grounded to the copper pipe. No wonder you have problems.

You really ought to bond the antenna's grounding rod to your electrical grounding rod (via #6 wire as studechip mentioned) and ground your dish to one of those if at all possible. If not, you should bond that pipe to the electrical grounding rod with #6 wire as well. You should definitely connect your antenna directly to your AM21 and do NOT connect it via the UPS surge port, since it sounds like it is already properly grounded (I assume you have a ground block for the coax which is also connected to the antenna's ground rod or mast?)

The goal is to have a single ground for everything in the house, from a single source. That way if something happens to raise the ground potential (like a nearby lightning strike) everything will be raised by the same amount and there's no current differential that can travel along cable shields in things like USB or HDMI and destroy sensitive ports.

Even though the DVR and AM21 are not grounded (the electrical plug has no ground pin) they are part of a larger system. You have USB from the AM21 to the DVR. You have HDMI from the DVR to a TV or AVR. Maybe you have connections to speakers. If just ONE of those devices has a three pin plug, then the shields of ALL cabling acquires the electrical ground and passes it to the other devices. If they have a different ground, then you will have current traveling across those shields between devices and potentially wreaking havoc. Even devices connected via a 2 pin plug have a "sort of ground", i.e. the neutral which is bonded to ground at the panel. It doesn't behave quite the same way as a true ground but you will have the same problems (it just takes a bigger voltage differential for them to occur depending on the length of the neutral wire back to the panel)


----------



## P Smith

slice1900 said:


> *the neutral which is bonded to ground at the panel*.


really ?
never seen that...
it's against electrical distribution of common all three phases in large scale (inside your block)


----------



## slice1900

P Smith said:


> really ?
> never seen that...
> it's against electrical distribution of common all three phases in large scale (inside your block)


Never seen that? It is done in EVERY panel (every main panel, it is done once per service entrance plus at the pole) though you'd have to pull the facing off to see the connection between the ground bar and neutral bar.

I'm talking US distribution here, other countries may be different.


----------



## P Smith

sure, in EU it's disconnected, they done even more by a code - every house have RCB with 10mA threshold, so any touch of ground wire to neutral will trip it and main AC will go off


----------



## studechip

P Smith said:


> really ?
> never seen that...
> it's against electrical distribution of common all three phases in large scale (inside your block)


Only in a sub panel, not the main one. It's fine to bond neutral and common in the main panel since, like slice1900 mentioned, there is a bond between the ground and neutral bars in main panels. Why do you have to bond the neutral and the ground wire in the main panel? - E&S Grounding


----------



## slice1900

P Smith said:


> sure, in EU it's disconnected, they done even more by a code - every house have RCB with 10mA threshold, so any touch of ground wire to neutral will trip it and main AC will go off


In the US that is done on individual receptacles or circuits that require it (in kitchens, bathrooms, etc.) rather than every circuit, via GFCI breakers/outlets with a 5mA threshold.

Given that GFCI receptacles can have a tendency to nuisance trip, I for one would hate to have them trip the main AC. I have to reset the GFCI outlet in my bathroom probably once a month, if it took down my entire house I'd probably have become pissed off long ago and replaced it with a standard receptacle!


----------



## P Smith

It's works fine here without such nuisances; oh yeah,I forgot to mention: AC voltage is 220-230-240V.
It's affect during only my electrical exercises when I pull old cable (usually all three wires L-N-G) through plastic tubes/conduits while neglecting isolate each wire by electrical tape before pull the cable. Telling that ... I did turn off circuit breaker of the line each time!


----------



## I WANT MORE

Freezing/stuttering was absolutely atrocious last night while trying to watch college football.
Happened on 3 different C61Ks.
Happened on the ESPN channels as well as ABC. WABC
Last week I reduced my D* package and upped my cable package.
If not for NFLST I would be done w/ D*.
(The autoskip feature on the Tivo is pretty sweet).


----------



## reds1963

I WANT MORE said:


> Freezing/stuttering was absolutely atrocious last night while trying to watch college football.
> Happened on 3 different C61Ks.
> Happened on the ESPN channels as well as ABC. WABC
> Last week I reduced my D* package and upped my cable package.
> If not for NFLST I would be done w/ D*.
> (The autoskip feature on the Tivo is pretty sweet).


i get all of the above , tech came out changed cables from dish into house , in the house , splitter , lnb, realigned dish , changed out boxs , still the same issue ,


----------



## P Smith

reds1963 said:


> i get all of the above , tech came out changed cables from dish into house , in the house , splitter , lnb, realigned dish , changed out boxs , still the same issue ,


what about cables coming from splitters to clients/minies ?


----------



## reds1963

P Smith said:


> what about cables coming from splitters to clients/minies ?


yes even in the house since they are easy runs


----------



## I WANT MORE

I have none of these issues with the HR54-500.
I have issues with ALL 3 of my C61Ks.
My WVB sets about a foot away from my wireless router.
I am going to try to move my WVB farther away from my router and see if that resolves the issue.


----------



## I WANT MORE

The freezing/pixillating was as bad last night as it's ever been.
Spent the weekend at my daughters home in another state and witnessed it there also. 
Moving the WVB had zero effect.


----------



## I WANT MORE

Odd that watching the NFL game on 105 last night I did not have a single incident of freezing/pixillating.


----------



## reds1963

I WANT MORE said:


> Odd that watching the NFL game on 105 last night I did not have a single incident of freezing/pixillating.


i can not say the same thing ,


----------



## I WANT MORE

Trying to watch the Oklahoma game on Fox NY and it it’s absolutely unwatchable. Nothing but break ups, freezes, and pixelation. Unacceptable!


----------



## Rich

I WANT MORE said:


> Trying to watch the Oklahoma game on Fox NY and it it's absolutely unwatchable. Nothing but break ups, freezes, and pixelation. Unacceptable!


Been watching it, no problems here.

Rich


----------



## P Smith

I WANT MORE said:


> Trying to watch the Oklahoma game on Fox NY and it it's absolutely unwatchable. Nothing but break ups, freezes, and pixelation. Unacceptable!


Have you seen recent finding how to get rid of your problem ?
Check that thread where discussing Native mode disabled in recent FW ...


----------



## I WANT MORE

It has nothing to do with "native" mode.
It is the years long issue of the video/audio freezing for a second or two then pixilating. 
Many people have the same issue. Many people do not. 
It is worse on my C61Ks but does happen on the HR54-500 also. 
My signal strengths are all good. 
The last tech I had was well aware of the issue and has seen it at numerous accounts. 
I am at my wits' end. 
Yesterday trying to watch NFLST was a joke. Basically unwatchable.
If not for NFLST I would have dropped D* 2 years ago.


----------



## Rich

I WANT MORE said:


> It has nothing to do with "native" mode.
> It is the years long issue of the video/audio freezing for a second or two then pixilating.
> Many people have the same issue. Many people do not.
> It is worse on my C61Ks but does happen on the HR54-500 also.
> My signal strengths are all good.
> The last tech I had was well aware of the issue and has seen it at numerous accounts.
> I am at my wits' end.
> Yesterday trying to watch NFLST was a joke. Basically unwatchable.
> If not for NFLST I would have dropped D* 2 years ago.


You have had the 54 replaced? I know you've had this problem for quite awhile.

Rich


----------



## P Smith

So switching to HD 720p channel and back to 4K channels does not helping ?
Could be HDD hiccups ? I would pull its SMART for start and run scan on all sectors ...


----------



## I WANT MORE

Rich said:


> You have had the 54 replaced? I know you've had this problem for quite awhile.
> 
> Rich


I have not had it replaced. All tests come back fine. 
I have had a new dish, wiring, lnbf, SWiM splitter, and PI installed. 
If I thought the problem was only happening to me I would consider swapping for a new 54, but as I have stated I have personally witnessed it at other homes and there are others here with the same issue.


----------



## I WANT MORE

P Smith said:


> So switching to HD 720p channel and back to 4K channels does not helping ?
> Could be HDD hiccups ? I would pull its SMART for start and run scan on all sectors ...


That is an entire different issue with frame rates on the 4k channels.


----------



## Rich

I WANT MORE said:


> I have not had it replaced. All tests come back fine.
> I have had a new dish, wiring, lnbf, SWiM splitter, and PI installed.
> If I thought the problem was only happening to me I would consider swapping for a new 54, but as I have stated I have personally witnessed it at other homes and there are others here with the same issue.


I know you've said that many times. Still can't help but wonder if what you're seeing is caused by a failing HDD. That will not show up on any of the tests you can run. Since the D* universe is filled with old HRs with old HDDs I wouldn't be surprised by what you've seen in other homes. I haven't seen what you've been seeing and I think that's a clue. If your issue was a nationwide issue we'd see it. I'm not trying to start an argument, trying to help.

Rich


----------



## JerryMeeker

I documented in a separate thread several months ago that I had a hard drive that passed all of the tests, but was still failing. Replacing the hard drive cleared up all of the issues I had been experiencing, including picture breakup, the DVR locking up, and an unresponsive remote control. It was amazing that a failing drive could cause so many issues.


----------



## I WANT MORE

Will D* (ATT) ship me a replacement or do they require a truck roll?


----------



## Rich

JerryMeeker said:


> I documented in a separate thread several months ago that I had a hard drive that passed all of the tests, but was still failing. Replacing the hard drive cleared up all of the issues I had been experiencing, including picture breakup, the DVR locking up, and an unresponsive remote control. It was amazing that a failing drive could cause so many issues.


I think most of the problems we see here are caused by "failing" HDDs. And the diagnostic tests we have only seem to see "failed" HDDs. Simplest thing to do when you get to the point where you are having problems, and nobody else is having similar problems, is to put a new HDD on your HR. We can't forget how old most of the HDDs in the HRs are.

Rich


----------



## Rich

I WANT MORE said:


> Will D* (ATT) ship me a replacement or do they require a truck roll?


Don't see why you'd need a truck roll. Just a direct replacement. But with ATT you never know.

Rich


----------



## I WANT MORE

Rich said:


> I think most of the problems we see here are caused by "failing" HDDs. And the diagnostic tests we have only seem to see "failed" HDDs. Simplest thing to do when you get to the point where you are having problems, and *nobody else is having similar problems*, is to put a new HDD on your HR. We can't forget how old most of the HDDs in the HRs are.
> 
> Rich


That is hardly the case. 
As I have stated I have personally seen it on friends/family's systems.
Others have mentioned here and in other forums.


----------



## P Smith

I would go with good advise - get new HDD, to eliminate its possible fault from your guesses


----------



## P Smith

I WANT MORE said:


> Will D* (ATT) ship me a replacement or do they require a truck roll?


why not call them and ask for minimal outcome what you like ? and post their response here


----------



## gdfein

Can we literally just open the HR and drop in a new HDD? Isn’t there an operating system of some sort on the existing HDD? Is there a specific spec of HDD and does it need to be preformatted as I no longer have desktop pc I could format a drive from. 

Sorry if these are dumb questions. 




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## b4pjoe

If you put in a new HDD either internal or external it will format the new drive and install the DTV software on it.


----------



## carl6

And of course, you will lose all of your recordings. However, if you currently are using an internal drive, and add an external drive, you can swap back and forth between them (by connecting or disconnecting the external and rebooting) and retain the (individual) recordings on both drives. But if your internal drive is failing, you still may lose recordings on it.


----------



## Rich

gdfein said:


> Can we literally just open the HR and drop in a new HDD? Isn't there an operating system of some sort on the existing HDD? Is there a specific spec of HDD and does it need to be preformatted as I no longer have desktop pc I could format a drive from.
> 
> Sorry if these are dumb questions.


Here's the HDD I would recommend: https://www.amazon.com/Purple-4TB-Surveillance-Hard-Drive/dp/B071KVB4F8/ref=sr_1_3?crid=26CWR9B61LVE2&keywords=wd+surveillance+hard+drive+4tb&qid=1570204757&sprefix=wd+sur,aps,148&sr=8-3
Made for DVRs and seems to be one of the better choices. This link is for a 5400 RPM drive, you might be better off with this HDD: https://www.amazon.com/Purple-Surveillance-Internal-Hard-Drive/dp/B07RRCQVN1/ref=sr_1_5?crid=26CWR9B61LVE2&keywords=wd+surveillance+hard+drive+4tb&qid=1570204900&sprefix=wd+sur,aps,148&sr=8-5
This is a 7200 RPM drive and is larger (8TB vs 4TB) than the first HDD I linked to. And more expensive.

If you're really interested in performance with practically no problems you might consider using an SSD externally. Much easier to install and much better performance.

Rich


----------



## codespy

I was camping in central WI last week, where I’ve gone for over 40 years, and stopped at the local watering hole to grab a drink and a pizza. They had the Brewers game on, and after 45 min or so, the picture froze, glitched for a good 40-45 seconds. It was 53 degrees and clear outside, no tree in sight. Customers were getting irritated. Bar owner let me check all the signal strengths and they were in the 90’s, and he says this happens often. There’s no DVR/hard drive on that commercial account.

I’m pretty savvy with my own DirecTV setup/equipment, and still experience issues like that, even in two different locations. I’m thinking ATT isn’t steering the satellites very well.


----------



## slice1900

There are a lot of things that could cause that. If "the satellite wasn't being steered very well" you wouldn't have seen readings in the 90s, and a lot of channels would be affected and dbstalk would have been lit up. Probably was a production or uplink issue, and had nothing to do with Directv or the bar's equipment. I see that occasionally on cable, and sometimes a message will come on about "technical difficulty".


----------



## P Smith

gdfein said:


> Can we literally just open the HR and drop in a new HDD? Isn't there an operating system of some sort on the existing HDD? Is there a specific spec of HDD and does it need to be preformatted as I no longer have desktop pc I could format a drive from.


if you are reading the forum &#8230; sometimes &#8230; well, drop in any clean HDD and be happy


----------



## P Smith

codespy said:


> I was camping in central WI last week, where I've gone for over 40 years, and stopped at the local watering hole to grab a drink and a pizza. They had the Brewers game on, and after 45 min or so, the picture froze, glitched for a good 40-45 seconds. It was 53 degrees and clear outside, no tree in sight. Customers were getting irritated. Bar owner let me check all the signal strengths and they were in the 90's, and he says this happens often. There's no DVR/hard drive on that commercial account.
> 
> I'm pretty savvy with my own DirecTV setup/equipment, and still experience issues like that, even in two different locations. I'm thinking ATT isn't steering the satellites very well.


I would say you forgot to take in account bugs of the STB'S FW &#8230; so ? any of it could random popup during UNIQUE consequences inside of the STB ...
not calling famous MEMORY LEAK bug(s) to not provoke its popup tonight !


----------



## LoweBoy

Hope this is the right place for this but... if I purchased a C61K from solid signal, can their support dept turn on 4K or will I have to contact Directv and go thru that whole ordeal? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rich

LoweBoy said:


> Hope this is the right place for this but... if I purchased a C61K from solid signal, can their support dept turn on 4K or will I have to contact Directv and go thru that whole ordeal?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Call Solid Signal, ask them the question.

Rich


----------



## LoweBoy

Yeah I called but they aren’t open today, I’ll have to call them tomorrow. Just thought someone might know already. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRatPatrol

LoweBoy said:


> Hope this is the right place for this but... if I purchased a C61K from solid signal, can their support dept turn on 4K or will I have to contact Directv and go thru that whole ordeal?


It depends.  I don't know if they can access D* accounts that have been converted over to AT&T accounts. I've also heard that AT&T will not activate receivers bought from third parties, such as Solid Signal, that you have to have a truck roll to get it activated.



LoweBoy said:


> Yeah I called but they aren't open today, I'll have to call them tomorrow. Just thought someone might know already.


Yeah thats the best thing to do. Let us know what you find out.


----------



## WestDC

LoweBoy said:


> Hope this is the right place for this but... if I purchased a C61K from solid signal, can their support dept turn on 4K or will I have to contact Directv and go thru that whole ordeal?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They NO longer Can work within The DIrectv (since) AT&T Change to their the System - You will have to call 1-800-531-5000 to activate all receivers and Turn on 4K


----------



## LoweBoy

WestDC said:


> They NO longer Can work within The DIrectv (since) AT&T Change to their the System - You will have to call 1-800-531-5000 to activate all receivers and Turn on 4K


Well dang that's a bummer. I have all the right equipment in place. (LNB and HR54). Just needed the client and light it up!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WestDC

LoweBoy said:


> Well dang that's a bummer. I have all the right equipment in place. (LNB and HR54). Just needed the client and light it up!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I needed to replace a H21 back in May 19 --and went to order a h24 -- and found out they could no longer work with the D* system --so I had to call D* and have replacement sent (they sent a H24) and then called and activated it cost $20 as I don't have the PP


----------



## Michael H..

LoweBoy said:


> Hope this is the right place for this but... if I purchased a C61K from solid signal, can their support dept turn on 4K or will I have to contact Directv and go thru that whole ordeal?


DirecTV processes constantly devolve, so what may have been the case a year ago, may no longer be applicable today. I obtained 3 C61K's through Solid Signal and activated those the last two weeks of 2019, so this is likely the latest activation process:

Solid Signal had required at the time of order the:
1) Subscriber name
2) DirecTV account number
3) Service address
4) DirecTV four-digit password

Solid Signal had (DirecTV) activate 2 of the C61K's before they even shipped them. 4 C61K's CAN be activated, but for some reason, my account was limited to 2. Upon receipt of the 3 C61K's, I installed each, confirmed that the 2 activated C61K's were activated and operational, and attempted to (DirecTV) online activate the 3rd. I could activate the 3rd, but only if I deactivated one of the other two pre-activated C61K's. All 3 C61K's were operational, but only 2 at a time. I found this interesting that activation was NOT tied to specific serial numbers, but to a fixed number of C61K's.

Solid Signal has imprinted on both the outside and inside of the shipment box THEIR toll-free number to call to activate DirecTV equipment. I called Solid Signal and found out the following:
Solid Signal does not have direct access to activate accounts. They have to call DirecTV, and rely on DirecTV Activation Support to activate equipment. When I called Solid Signal, their activation support, conference called DirecTV, introduced and (4 account information items) validated me to DirecTV, and then disconnected, leaving me to request the activation directly with DirecTV. I asked why there was a limit of 2 C61K's on the account and the DirecTV representative said he did not know, that he had seen numbers other than 4 before, and that he could and did easily correct the system. He asked me to refresh the system, verify that all 3 C61K's showed they were activated, and to confirm that each was operational... which I did. All of this, including the initial call to Solid Signal took less than 15 minutes.

What I think I learned was:
If you obtain DirecTV equipment through Solid Signal, you can be assured that you will be able to activate that equipment.
BUT, you will not be successful doing so on your own.
Do not call DirecTV on your own, and expect success.
Call the Solid Signal toll-free ACTIVATION number they provided, and let them guide you through the necessary steps. I don't think that without Solid Signal making the call to DirecTV, that anything positive would have resulted. If there wasn't the 2 C61K limit, Solid Signal could have activated all 3 C61K's before they shipped. When I ordered the 3 C61K's, that was evidence that I authorized Solid Signal to activate the units, but not to make other changes to the account, such as changing the number limit, which is why Solid Signal had to connect me with DirecTV.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Michael H.. said:


> I obtained 3 C61K's through Solid Signal and activated those the last two weeks of 2019.....Solid Signal had (DirecTV) activate 2 of the C61K's before they even shipped them.


Do you have a D* account or an AT&T account?

I've been told Solid Signal can not access AT&T accounts, so based on the fact that they activated two C61Ks leads me to believe you are still under the old D* account system.

I wonder if they limit it to two C61Ks because the HS17 can only do two 4K streams at once?


----------



## Michael H..

TheRatPatrol said:


> Do you have a D* account or an AT&T account?
> 
> I've been told Solid Signal can not access AT&T accounts, so based on the fact that they activated two C61Ks leads me to believe you are still under the old D* account system.
> 
> I wonder if they limit it to two C61Ks because the HS17 can only do two 4K streams at once?


I do not know if it is a DirecTV or AT&T account.
When I log onto the DirecTV site, it doesn't re-direct to an AT&T site, if that means anything. This is an old 1994 Pegasus account, acquired by DirecTV in 2005.

I went back in my original post and highlighted in red the following sentences: "Solid Signal had (DirecTV) activate 2 of the C61K's before they even shipped them... I called Solid Signal and found out the following:
Solid Signal does not have direct access to activate accounts..."
I did not intend to (nor did I) imply that Solid Signal did or even could DIRECTLY activate any DirecTV receivers or clients. 
I have an HR54, which only streams ONE 4K.
According to both Solid Signal AND DirecTV, there was no plausible reason for the 2 C61K limit.
DirecTV stated that any limit other than 4 was an error.
The reason that it is 4, is that the HR54 has 5 available + (eventually 2 RB) tuners. 
This accounts for:
5 + 2 RB tuners: HR54 (2) + C61K (3) + C61K (1) [2 RB for 1 4K],
which allows simultaneous independent recording and watching on the HR54 and in the interim:
5 tuners: HR54 (1) + C61K (4) presently [1 of which is 4K], which does not.

Solid Signal activates equipment by calling DirecTV / AT&T. Clarifying that was really the point of my post.


----------



## Rich

Michael H.. said:


> I do not know if it is a DirecTV or AT&T account.
> When I log onto the DirecTV site, it doesn't re-direct to an AT&T site, if that means anything. This is an old 1994 Pegasus account, acquired by DirecTV in 2005.


Yup, that means something. If you don't get directed to the ATT site you are still on the old D* account. I'm jealous.

Rich


----------



## P Smith

TheRatPatrol said:


> I wonder if they limit it to two C61Ks because the HS17 can only do two 4K streams at once?


Nope. It's been posted here a few times - all 7 clients could be C61k.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Michael H.. said:


> Solid Signal activates equipment by calling DirecTV / AT&T. Clarifying that was really the point of my post.


So it sounds like Solid Signal calls D* and activates them before shipping them out, which means they don't need access to our accounts.


----------



## Michael H..

TheRatPatrol said:


> So it sounds like Solid Signal calls D* and activates them before shipping them out, which means they don't need access to our accounts.


Not exactly correct.
Solid Signal requires the four pieces of information so that they can provide that information to DirecTV to activate the equipment they are shipping to you.
Solid Signal will start the ordering process, but not finalize the order until you respond to the follow up email with the link to their website and fill out that information.
Solid Signal does not usually make the DirecTV call to activate prior to shipping.
The instructions included with the shipment instruct the recipient to install and power the unit, then call Solid Signal, who calls DirecTV, so that the installation can be verified at the time of activation.
They occasionally make exceptions under certain circumstances.


----------



## LoweBoy

So I got in contact with a friend of mine that is a small town DTV installer. He ordered me one and said he can activate it for me also. He should have in hand tomorrow and I should get it from him by Friday. He said it was easy to also get in and activate all he needed was my account number. I also am a Pegasus legacy account. So I got that going for me. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Michael H.. said:


> Not exactly correct.


Thats not what you said in your original post.



Michael H.. said:


> Solid Signal had (DirecTV) activate 2 of the C61K's *before* they even shipped them.


Unless I misunderstood you, this makes it sound like Solid Signal can activate them before they send them out, and before you call them.

What I meant in my post was that is sounds like Solid Signal has a special number they can call to get the receivers they send you activated, rather it be before they ship them out or after you receive them. Regardless of when, it sounds like they can help you get them activated.


----------



## LoweBoy

Well I got the 4K activated, (he activated it when He got it). I haven’t gotten the box yet but... I do have an RVU Client TV so I was able to put the pin code in and got it online. I have spent a few minutes on it and not sure if I would say it’s earth shattering just yet. I am looking forward to the game on Monday to see the difference. After I get the new box this weekend I will swap it over. 

The one thing he did mention is that I was not in the ATT system yet and it was very easy being in the old system and I was not charged for the client box either. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HarryG

I have a HR54 genie. Will Directv authorize multiple (2) C61K 4K clients on my account? I am not interested in converting to an HR17.

I understand that the HR54/C61K combo only possesses the ability to provide 1 4K stream. I would just like to have an additional C61K client for the ability to view HD programming and occasional 4K content on my secondary 4K TV.


----------



## JerryMeeker

I don’t see why not, as long as you understand that both can’t be watching a 4K broadcast at the same time.


----------



## WestDC

HarryG said:


> I have a HR54 genie. Will Directv authorize multiple (2) C61K 4K clients on my account? I am not interested in converting to an HR17.
> 
> I understand that the HR54/C61K combo only possesses the ability to provide 1 4K stream. I would just like to have an additional C61K client for the ability to view HD programming and occasional 4K content on my secondary 4K TV.


Yes- as long as you have another 4K tv to connect it too --no problem


----------



## JerryMeeker

After careful consideration, I have removed my C61K and cancelled 4K services from DirecTV. I have patiently waited for additional programming to become available, but it just hasn’t happened. I don’t care to watch 4K documentaries, don’t want to spend the money for movies in 4K, and am not much of a sports fan. The quality of DirecTV HD programming, when up scaled to 4K by my Sony display, is stunning. I consider true 4K PQ to be only marginally better, and won’t miss it at all. Good luck to all of you who are sticking with DirecTV 4K—maybe someday it will live up to its promise.


----------



## inkahauts

JerryMeeker said:


> After careful consideration, I have removed my C61K and cancelled 4K services from DirecTV. I have patiently waited for additional programming to become available, but it just hasn't happened. I don't care to watch 4K documentaries, don't want to spend the money for movies in 4K, and am not much of a sports fan. The quality of DirecTV HD programming, when up scaled to 4K by my Sony display, is stunning. I consider true 4K PQ to be only marginally better, and won't miss it at all. Good luck to all of you who are sticking with DirecTV 4K-maybe someday it will live up to its promise.


Unless you where running an extra box for just 4K, I don't get it. 4K doesn't cost anything equipment wise..


----------



## JerryMeeker

inkahauts said:


> Unless you where running an extra box for just 4K, I don't get it. 4K doesn't cost anything equipment wise..


? I have a HR54 connected to my primary display. In order to play 4K material on that display, I needed a C61K client, which was an additional $7/mo. IOW, I had both the HR54 and the C61K in the same equipment rack, both connected to my display. Disconnecting the no longer needed C61K reduced my bill by $7.


----------



## slice1900

JerryMeeker said:


> ? I have a HR54 connected to my primary display. In order to play 4K material on that display, I needed a C61K client, which was an additional $7/mo. IOW, I had both the HR54 and the C61K in the same equipment rack, both connected to my display. Disconnecting the no longer needed C61K reduced my bill by $7.


If you want 4K you should complain about that extra $7 since you only have one TV, and ask they either wave the extra $7 fee or upgrade you to an HS17 which would avoid the second $7 charge.


----------



## ROK5TAR

slice1900 said:


> If you want 4K you should complain about that extra $7 since you only have one TV, and ask they either wave the extra $7 fee or upgrade you to an HS17 which would avoid the second $7 charge.


As far as I know HS17 with client still charges that $7. I don't have it myself to verify but from what I seen on accounts.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ROK5TAR

Super Bowl will be broadcast in 4K so get ready NFL fans.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JerryMeeker

slice1900 said:


> If you want 4K you should complain about that extra $7 since you only have one TV, and ask they either wave the extra $7 fee or upgrade you to an HS17 which would avoid the second $7 charge.


Perhaps you didn't read my initial post. I don't feel that DirecTV's 4K programming is worth the effort, even if it were at no cost. I don't watch a lot of sports, so what else is the attraction of the 4K service?


----------



## slice1900

ROK5TAR said:


> As far as I know HS17 with client still charges that $7. I don't have it myself to verify but from what I seen on accounts.


Yes, but if you have one TV you will only pay $7. With HR54 and a C61K you pay $14 even though you have just the one TV - even if the HR54 isn't connected to anything you still have to pay the $7 for it.


----------



## JerryMeeker

You guys are missing the point of my original post. If DirecTV 4K were free, I wouldn’t subscribe to it. It has no content that is even remotely interesting to me. I refuse to watch something just because is being delivered in marginally better 4K picture quality.


----------



## MysteryMan

JerryMeeker said:


> You guys are missing the point of my original post. If DirecTV 4K were free, I wouldn't subscribe to it. It has no content that is even remotely interesting to me. I refuse to watch something just because is being delivered in marginally better 4K picture quality.


DIRECTV channel 104 has a variety of human interest content in 4K. Channels 105 and 106 broadcast live events in 4K. Channels 107 and 108 broadcast PPV in 4K. If that isn't remotely of interest to you what is? Also, there is a "noticeable" difference between 1080p and 2160p. If all you're seeing is a marginal difference between 1080p and 2160p on your TV I suggest you check your TV's settings or better still, have it calibrated.


----------



## JerryMeeker

MysteryMan said:


> DIRECTV channel 104 has a variety of human interest content in 4K. Channels 105 and 106 broadcast live events in 4K. Channels 107 and 108 broadcast PPV in 4K. If that isn't remotely of interest to you what is? Also, there is a "noticeable" difference between 1080p and 2160p. If all you're seeing is a marginal difference between 1080p and 2160p on your TV I suggest you check your TV's settings or better still, have it calibrated.


Well, to each his own. I have much more interesting content to view than to spend time watching human interest content just because it is broadcast in 4K. And the events on 105 and 106 are mostly sporting events, which I am marginally interested in. And I have a Sony Master Series display that is fully calibrated, which reproduces HD content close enough in quality to native 4K that it doesn't make any difference to me. I have plenty of native 4K content from streaming services and Blu-ray disks.

It's not that I don't believe in and enjoy watching 4K content, it's that I don't believe DirecTV's 4K service is worth having the extra equipment in my rack, or paying the small extra monthly cost.


----------



## P Smith

MysteryMan said:


> I suggest you check your TV's settings


also check sitting distance, perhaps your vision - for example, I'm using different glasses for a computer, TV and driving ...


----------



## carl6

Everyone has their own perspective and opinion of SD, HD, 4K, etc. What is great for one person is not for another, and vice-versa. Please respect everyone being unique and not all having exactly the same desires/perspectives and tastes.

Personally, I watch something for content, not "perfect picture". If the content does not interest me, I don't care how fantastic the picture quality is, I won't be watching. On the other hand, if I have a choice of 4K for content that does interest me, that would be my choice versus "just" HD. To each their entirely individualistic own.


----------



## b4pjoe

My C61K got updated Friday 2/14 to 0x12c5. The red button no longer works to delete a recording in the list. I have to go to info and use the delete option there to delete anything. Anyone else seeing this?


----------



## b4pjoe

Answering my own question above. Reset the receiver and it is working again.


----------



## I WANT MORE

I thought it appropriate to report that I am not longer experiencing any of the issues that I have reported on in this thread.
No more freezing/pixelating on the C61Ks. 
It has been completely ameliorated.


----------



## J.C

I WANT MORE said:


> I thought it appropriate to report that I am not longer experiencing any of the issues that I have reported on in this thread.
> No more freezing/pixelating on the C61Ks.
> It has been completely ameliorated.


You're one of the lucky ones.


----------



## focuseddaily

rjhseven said:


> I knew that because it was installed before I had any internet at all. But could my connecting my HR54-700 to wireless network affect the performance of the clients its serves. My C61K could not find a server after I connected to wireless. Went through all resets (including turning off all internet) and it worked until turned on again. As I said, C61K keeps displaying "can't find server" so I'm using C61W.


Was there ever a permanent fix ?


----------



## Steveknj

For the past couple of weeks, whenever I scroll through channels in the guide, when I hit the page up/down buttons it jumps two or three screens. I can't get it to just jump one screen like it's supposed to. This on my C61K. I've pulled the plug and let it sit for a few minutes and plugged it back in and it's still doing that. Any other tips on how to fix?


----------



## ROK5TAR

Steveknj said:


> For the past couple of weeks, whenever I scroll through channels in the guide, when I hit the page up/down buttons it jumps two or three screens. I can't get it to just jump one screen like it's supposed to. This on my C61K. I've pulled the plug and let it sit for a few minutes and plugged it back in and it's still doing that. Any other tips on how to fix?


Try resetting the genie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## studechip

I WANT MORE said:


> I thought it appropriate to report that I am not longer experiencing any of the issues that I have reported on in this thread.
> No more freezing/pixelating on the C61Ks.
> It has been completely ameliorated.


I didn't get the pixelation, but I did get the freezing, which has gone away.


----------



## Steveknj

ROK5TAR said:


> Try resetting the genie
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry took so long to get back to you. I'm still having the screen jumping problem described previously. I've done several resets of both the HR54 and the C61k (some forced and some due to power outages). Any other suggestions? It's frustrating as I am still a channel flipper and often go through the guide to find things to watch.


----------



## codespy

Steveknj said:


> Sorry took so long to get back to you. I'm still having the screen jumping problem described previously. I've done several resets of both the HR54 and the C61k (some forced and some due to power outages). Any other suggestions? It's frustrating as I am still a channel flipper and often go through the guide to find things to watch.


This has been going on for years on my HR2x series DVR's too. When paging up and down using the channel button, add time between button presses, like 2 seconds or so. That should help with your issue. I understand it gets annoying.


----------



## dminches

Which box do people thinks performs better, the HR54 or C61K? By "perform" I am referring to 1) speed of channeling changing and movement in and out of the guide and 2) picture quality for resolutions below 4k.


----------



## P Smith

apples and oranges

c61k is not DVR, it's a client working with a host (HR54 and HS17), it cannot be used alone

It is impossible make a comparison of DVR and a client !


----------



## dminches

P Smith said:


> apples and oranges
> 
> c61k is not DVR, it's a client working with a host (HR54 and HS17), it cannot be used alone
> 
> It is impossible make a comparison of DVR and a client !


Maybe you didn't read my question. I know what each does and they both navigate channels and produce video output. Those 2 attributes can easily be compared.


----------



## WestDC

dminches said:


> Which box do people thinks performs better, the HR54 or C61K? By "perform" I am referring to 1) speed of channeling changing and movement in and out of the guide and 2) picture quality for resolutions below 4k.


On my setup --they are about the same -The Channel change is slower on c61K going from HD -to 4k and from 4K to HD due to Resolution change --The Hr54 changes faster in that respect and my c61K changes from HD to HAD as fast


----------



## b4pjoe

My C61K lags behind all other receivers when watching any programming by about 2-3 seconds. I can stand in my family room doorway and watch both the HR54 and the C61K with the same baseball game on the same channel on both and I see and hear the action on the HR54 first.


----------



## dminches

b4pjoe said:


> My C61K lags behind all other receivers when watching any programming by about 2-3 seconds. I can stand in my family room doorway and watch both the HR54 and the C61K with the same baseball game on the same channel on both and I see and hear the action on the HR54 first.


I was asking more about the speed of channel changing.


----------



## b4pjoe

Just tried it to see with the timer on my phone. HR54 takes 2 seconds to change before I see video and hear audio. C61K takes about 3.5 seconds for the same.


----------



## harsh

dminches said:


> Maybe you didn't read my question. I know what each does and they both navigate channels and produce video output. Those 2 attributes can easily be compared.


This may be a "not able to see the forest for the trees" inspired question (unless you're evaluating connecting two boxes to your TV).

Since you can't get 4k out of a Genie, the C61K is what you must have if you want 4k. Even if it took five seconds or more for a channel change, you would still need to use a C61K for access to 4k.

If you're a hardcore channel surfer, an H24 or H25 may be faster at changing channels than either of them.


----------



## dminches

harsh said:


> This may be a "not able to see the forest for the trees" inspired question (unless you're evaluating connecting two boxes to your TV).
> 
> Since you can't get 4k out of a Genie, the C61K is what you must have if you want 4k. Even if it took five seconds or more for a channel change, you would still need to use a C61K for access to 4k.
> 
> If you're a hardcore channel surfer, an H24 or H25 may be faster at changing channels than either of them.


I am not sure why people feel the need to answer questions which are not asked.

I realize that I can't watch 4K on my HR54. There is so little content that it is hardly worth it. Plus, my Sony projector does a great job of upscaling to 4K.

I am just interested in people's experience with both video quality on 1080 content and the speed in surfing.


----------



## WestDC

b4pjoe said:


> My C61K lags behind all other receivers when watching any programming by about 2-3 seconds. I can stand in my family room doorway and watch both the HR54 and the C61K with the same baseball game on the same channel on both and I see and hear the action on the HR54 first.


One reason --C61K is Connected MOCO-only --SO the LAG is from the Distance from the HR54 to the C61K over coax --the 54 gets it from the SAT and sends it out


----------



## MysteryMan

I just checked my channel changing speeds using two methods...Method A: Entering the channel number on my DIRECTV remote...Method B: Entering the channel number on my DIRECTV remote followed by pressing the ENTER button. DIRECTV equipment used are a HR54-200 (0x1420) and a C61K-700 (0x13f5). Method A Results: HD-HD 4 seconds...SD-SD 4 seconds...HD-SD 4 seconds...HD-4K 6 seconds...SD-4K 6 seconds...4K-4K 6 seconds...Method B Results: HD-HD 3 seconds...SD-SD 3 seconds...HD-SD 3 seconds...HD-4K 5 seconds...SD-4K 5 seconds...4K-4K 5 seconds. I also checked my channel changing speeds by using the Guide and using the SELECT button on my DIRECTV remote to change channels. The results were the same as using Method A. As you can see the fastest way to change channels is by using Method B.


----------



## b4pjoe

The delay between using the enter key is because it allows time for a 4th digit to be entered. For example for ESPN if you enter 0206 the change is immediate whereas just entering 206 has a small delay waiting for the 4th digit.


----------



## harsh

dminches said:


> I am not sure why people feel the need to answer questions which are not asked.


Just trying to find meaning in your query.

As the number of DVR tuners increases, surfing becomes progressively less necessary.


----------



## harsh

WestDC said:


> One reason --C61K is Connected MOCO-only --SO the LAG is from the Distance from the HR54 to the C61K over coax --the 54 gets it from the SAT and sends it out


The distance over the cable is not an issue as the worst case travel time is less than 1 microsecond. DECA overhead probably isn't perceptible either.

The lag comes from the Genie having to do the heavy lifting of actually changing channels while generating and transmitting the overlays for the Minis to inform the viewer what channel they're now viewing. The client can do essentially three things:

render video streams sent from a Genie

render overlays generated by the Genie

accept and forward remote control commands to the Genie


----------



## WestDC

harsh said:


> The distance over the cable is not an issue as the worst case travel time is less than 1 microsecond. DECA overhead probably isn't perceptible either.
> 
> The lag comes from the Genie having to do the heavy lifting of actually changing channels while generating and transmitting the overlays for the Minis to inform the viewer what channel they're now viewing. The client can do essentially three things:
> 
> render video streams sent from a Genie
> 
> render overlays generated by the Genie
> 
> accept and forward remote control commands to the Genie


I used the wrong term "LAG" (was not related to Channel Changing only sound) EXAMPLE- (hr54-CH-256) ( C61K CH-256)- The Sound being off 1 too 2 second behind on the same channel station ---


----------



## harsh

WestDC said:


> I used the wrong term "LAG" (was not related to Channel Changing only sound) EXAMPLE- (hr54-CH-256) ( C61K CH-256)- The Sound being off 1 too 2 second behind on the same channel station ---


The cable length and MoCA/DECA have nothing perceptible to do with the Mini audio and video trailing the Genie. That comes from the Genie not having to go to the hard drive.

IIRC, the difference can be significantly reduced by pausing the Genie and then jumping forward to "live" (forcing the Genie to also go to the hard drive) putting both boxes on a similar delay.


----------



## JerseyBoy

The past few days my C61K has become super slow when trying to page thru the guide. It use to take just a second or 2 to page down or up but now it is taking 10 or more seconds. I have power cycled it but that did not help. It also takes a lot longer for the guide to come up after pushing the guide button on the remote than it did before these past few days.


----------



## P Smith

JerseyBoy said:


> I have power cycled


the order is - turn off all devices, a server [HR54/HS17] and all clients [c61k,etc], then power on server, boot it completely, then turn on clients


----------



## harsh

The Minis aren't particularly smart so if you're having a case of the slows, the source is most likely the Genie itself.

You might perform a "Coax Network" test to make sure that's not the problem.


----------



## JerseyBoy

P Smith said:


> the order is - turn off all devices, a server [HR54/HS17] and all clients [c61k,etc], then power on server, boot it completely, then turn on clients


Thanks that fixed the problem


----------



## JerseyBoy

New problem with the C61K yesterday. I paused what I was watching to answer a phone call. I was on the phone for about an hour. At that point the C61K was in its screen saver mode putting up ads for shows and PPV programs. Could not get it out of screen saver mode. I tried the play button, exit, menu. Then power off and on. Finally gave up and power cycled it which fixed it.


----------



## Douglas Strate

I had Directv installed at my house a week ago. I have the HS17, 1 wireless mini and 2 C61K boxes in my setup. I have an audio popping noise issue on both of the 61K clients. If you do the 30 second skip it pops when video resumes, changing channels will produce a popping sound sometimes, clicking and selecting a different channel in the guide will cause the same issue. It happens on both boxes. One of them is connected into a Marantz SR8015 receiver and the other directly to a TV. Note the wireless mini doesn't exhibit this issue. The sfotware version on the 61K clients is 0x13f5. Anyone else have the audio popping issues? Thanks in advance for your feedback.


----------



## compnurd

Douglas Strate said:


> I had Directv installed at my house a week ago. I have the HS17, 1 wireless mini and 2 C61K boxes in my setup. I have an audio popping noise issue on both of the 61K clients. If you do the 30 second skip it pops when video resumes, changing channels will produce a popping sound sometimes, clicking and selecting a different channel in the guide will cause the same issue. It happens on both boxes. One of them is connected into a Marantz SR8015 receiver and the other directly to a TV. Note the wireless mini doesn't exhibit this issue. The sfotware version on the 61K clients is 0x13f5. Anyone else have the audio popping issues? Thanks in advance for your feedback.


Nope. HS17 and 6 Clients.. No popping issue


----------



## Douglas Strate

compnurd said:


> Nope. HS17 and 6 Clients.. No popping issue


Do you have C61K clients?


----------



## compnurd

Douglas Strate said:


> Do you have C61K clients?


3


----------



## Douglas Strate

compnurd said:


> 3


Thanks for your replies, what version of software are you running on the 4K clients?


----------

